# # of 100m+ Buildings Completed, U/C, Proposed



## isaidso

I tried compiling a data base for 200m+ buildings with detail about every single building, but it was too daunting. Perhaps a table of the # of 100m+ buildings completed, U/C, and proposed would give a rough idea of how cities stack up quantitatively. Let's keep it to roof heights as it's more representative. I'll start off with my home town. 


Toronto
Completed: 162
Under construction: 70
Proposed: 131


----------



## isaidso

Tokyo
Completed: 395
Under construction: 21
Proposed: 14

Chicago
Completed: 295
Under construction: 8
Proposed: 32

New York
Completed: 685
Under construction: 40
Proposed: 63

Sao Paulo
Completed: 143
Under construction: 13
Proposed: 4

Singapore
Completed: 180
Under construction: 31
Proposed: 15

Guangzhou
Completed: 194
Under construction: 11
Proposed: 16


----------



## bus driver

t/o buildings - completed or u/c?


----------



## Alexenergy

bus driver said:


> t/o buildings - completed or u/c?


Try to guess yourself, it's so easy


----------



## Alexenergy

BTW here are some Moscow stats from CTBUH 
Completed: 51
U/C: 18
Proposed: 0


----------



## the spliff fairy

Back in 2004 Shanghai was said to have over 4,000 highrises. It routinely adds more highrise space every year than all the office space in Manhattan (or so I read in several articles in 2007), thanks to the population growing by about a million a year, all of whom have to be housed (2800 per day), and almost all who are being in highrises. Anyone have more info? Or anyone find those articles? (I think New York Times and Time Out?)

Back in 2002 the Shanghai Council released data putting it at 2800 being 18 storeys or more. It's grown by 5-10 million since then, depending on where you stop counting.


----------



## krkseg1ops

List of cities with the most buildings taller than 100m:

Rank City Country Buildings Combined Heights (m) 
1 Hong Kong Hong Kong 2,354 333,836 
2 New York City United States 794 109,720 
3 Tokyo Japan 556 73,008 
4 Shanghai China 430 59,958 
5 Dubai United Arab Emirates 403 66,248 
6 Bangkok Thailand 355 48,737 
7 Chicago United States 341 48,441 
8 Guangzhou China 295 42,865 
9 Seoul South Korea 282 39,308 
10 Kuala Lumpur Malaysia 244 34,035 

Source: Wikipedia


----------



## Phoenyxar

Is there any bottom limit for contributing cities? Since I could add quite some cities but their amount of highrises would be in the area of 1-20. So is their a requirement for a city to contributed except for the fact that it has at least one highrise? Or are we gathering ALL highrises out there?


----------



## krkseg1ops

This list is composed of buildings taller than 100m. According to Wikipedia, highrises are building over 12 stories or 35 meters. On that list, the first place (Hong Kong) is something like 7000 buildings :nuts:


----------



## Kiboko

isaidso said:


> Toronto
> Completed: 162
> Under construction: 70
> Proposed: 131


I wonder how many of those 131 proposed towers will be built eventually. I the real estate market so good in Toronto nowadays?


----------



## isaidso

Alexenergy said:


> BTW here are some Moscow stats from CTBUH
> Completed: 51
> U/C: 18
> Proposed: 0


None proposed is a bit of a surprise.



Phoenyxar said:


> Is there any bottom limit for contributing cities? Since I could add quite some cities but their amount of highrises would be in the area of 1-20. So is their a requirement for a city to contributed except for the fact that it has at least one highrise? Or are we gathering ALL highrises out there?


Add any city you'd like, as long as it has some 100m+ buildings, roof height.


----------



## isaidso

Kiboko said:


> I wonder how many of those 131 proposed towers will be built eventually. I the real estate market so good in Toronto nowadays?


We've been asking that same question in the Toronto section. About 90% of the proposals over the last 6 years ended up being built in some form or other. Lots were sent back for a design review and sometimes a height reduction, but few got scrapped altogether. 

The frenetic pace set in 2011 was tamed with tougher financing rules put in place last year, and sales have returned to a more sustainable level. Of those 131 proposals, most will end up being built. There are roughly 100,000 people who move to the Toronto area every year. Even if only 20% choose a downtown condo, that still translates to the need for about 50-60 new condo towers every year. The downtown population boom is now fueling a downtown office tower boom.

Hong Kong (* Likely an under count)
Completed: 677
Under construction: 5
Proposed: 1

Shanghai
Completed: 714
Under construction: 15
Proposed: 7

Bangkok
Completed: 392
Under construction: 77
Proposed: 58

Kuala Lumpur
Completed: 190
Under construction: 23
Proposed: 11


----------



## hunser

*Vienna:*

Completed: 10
Topped out: 1 
Under construction: 1
Proposed: 3


----------



## tim1807

the spliff fairy said:


> Back in 2004 Shanghai was said to have over 4,000 highrises. It routinely adds more highrise space every year than all the office space in Manhattan


Yes, of course it does. How can you compare the space of the biggest city proper in the world to only the office space in Manhattan with just 1,6 million people?


----------



## Eric Offereins

Rotterdam:

Completed: 17
Topped out: 2
Under construction: 1
Proposed: 4


----------



## sbarn

the spliff fairy said:


> Back in 2004 Shanghai was said to have over 4,000 highrises. *It routinely adds more highrise space every year than all the office space in Manhattan* (or so I read in several articles in 2007), thanks to the population growing by about a million a year, all of whom have to be housed (2800 per day), and almost all who are being in highrises. Anyone have more info? Or anyone find those articles? (I think New York Times and Time Out?)


What a weird, meaningless comparison. Talk about apples to oranges...


----------



## quadi

Brussels:

Completed:14
U/C: 1
Proposed: 5


----------



## deadhead262

Johannesburg and Sandton(which is in Johannesburg): 

Completed: 19
U/C:1 (that numbers wrong, but no good sources)
Proposed: 6+ Considering most of those are in Sandton, they will likely all be built


----------



## wino

Data is very limited for Metro Manila.. so I only relied on Emporis..
(data might not be up to date.. )

*Metro Manila:*

Completed: 125
Under construction: 119
Proposed: 54


----------



## isaidso

Completed

Shanghai 714
New York 685
Hong Kong 677*
Tokyo 395
Bangkok 392
Chicago 295
Guangzhou 194
Kuala Lumpur 190
Singapore 180
Toronto 162
Sao Paulo 143
Manila 125
Tianjin 108
Sydney 105
Melbourne 75
Calgary 55
Brisbane 52
Moscow 51
Vancouver 45
Gold Coast 42
Montreal 40
Johannesburg 19
Mississauga 17
Rotterdam 17
Edmonton 15
Brussels 14
Vienna 10
Niagara Falls 5
Ottawa 3

* Likely an under count


----------



## binhai

Tianjin:

Completed: 108
U/C (includes T/O): 86
Proposed: 47

Probably missing a few buildings but is reasonably close.


----------



## isaidso

Under construction

Manila 119
Tianjin 86
Bangkok 77
Toronto 70
New York 40
Singapore 31
Kuala Lumpur 23
Tokyo 21
Melbourne 20
Moscow 18
Shanghai 15
Sao Paulo 13
Guangzhou 11
Chicago 8
Vancouver 6
Brisbane 5
Hong Kong 5
Mississauga 5
Calgary 4
Montreal 4
Sydney 4
Rotterdam 3
Edmonton 2
Brussels 1
Gold Coast 1
Johannesburg 1
Vienna 1
Niagara Falls 0
Ottawa 0


----------



## isaidso

Proposed

Toronto 131
Melbourne 88
New York 63
Bangkok 58
Manila 54
Tianjin 47
Chicago 32
Guangzhou 16
Singapore 15
Tokyo 14
Kuala Lumpur 11
Sydney 11
Calgary 10
Vancouver 10
Montreal 10
Shanghai 7
Johannesburg 6
Brisbane 5
Brussels 5
Edmonton 5
Gold Coast 5
Niagara Falls 4
Rotterdam 4
Sao Paulo 4
Vienna 3
Ottawa 2
Hong Kong 1
Mississauga 1
Moscow 0


----------



## isaidso

Alexenergy said:


> Moscow:





BarbaricManchurian said:


> Tianjin:





hunser said:


> Vienna:





Eric Offereins said:


> Rotterdam:





quadi said:


> Brussels:





deadhead262 said:


> Johannesburg:





wino said:


> Metro Manila:


Thank you very much, I've added them.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine

For Australian cities (using Emporis/Skyscrapercentre)

Complete 

Sydney - 105 + (U/C - 4) + (Prop - 11)
---
Brisbane - 52 + (U/C - 5) + (Prop - 5)
Gold Coast - 42 + (U/C - 1) + (Prop - 5)

edit: Grollo probably knows the Melbourne numbers better than I.


----------



## isaidso

Montreal
Completed: 40
Under construction: 4
Proposed: 10

Edmonton
Completed: 15
Under construction: 2
Proposed: 5

Calgary
Completed: 55
Under construction: 4
Proposed: 10

Vancouver
Completed: 45
Under construction: 6
Proposed: 10

Niagara Falls
Completed: 5
Under construction: 0
Proposed: 4

Ottawa
Completed: 3
Under construction: 0
Proposed: 2

Mississauga
Completed: 17
Under construction: 5
Proposed: 1


----------



## Abinash89

self del


----------



## Abinash89

According to wiki,
Mumbai:
completed:131(not sure weather it's an updated list or not)
U/C:above 50 floors:66
U/C below 50 floors but above 36:60(some of them have been T/O in 2012 as per the list)
approved or proposed:39(all above 50 floors i.e 150m according to wikipedia)
link:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Mumbai


----------



## TopWatch

Try to Help.



Bogotá:

Completed: 17
U/C (includes T/O): 4
Proposed: 1​


I hope this contributes to the list.

Saludos!


----------



## Abinash89

Delhi:
Completed:16
U/C:44(above 36 floors)
approved:2(only supertall)
link:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Delhi


----------



## Abinash89

Kolkata:
completed:5
U/C:18
approved/proposed/on-hold:16
link:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Kolkata


----------



## Grollo

Melbourne

Completed: 80
U/C: 20
Proposed: 87


----------



## tim1807

Frankfurt

Completed, 29
UC, 3
Proposed, 9


----------



## tim1807

London

Completed, 40
UC, 11
Proposed, 39


----------



## Birmingham

tim1807 said:


> London
> 
> Completed, 40
> UC, 11
> Proposed, 39


I count 66 proposed with 36 over 150m just from single tower led developments. This excludes major area masterplans where various towers of 100m are likely to be included but I'm not savvy with them as not being a Londoner.


----------



## isaidso

Grollo said:


> Melbourne
> 
> Completed: 80
> U/C: 20
> Proposed: 87


I added your data, but SSP says the following:

Completed: 76
Under construction: 17
Proposed: 44


----------



## Phoenyxar

Brussels and Rotterdam are done, then I'll try to complete the rest of the Benelux:
*Amsterdam**
Completed, 7
UC, 0
Proposed, 0
*Ghent*
Completed, 1
UC, 0
Proposed, 0
(*Liège*)
Completed, 0
UC, 1
Proposed, 0
*Ostend*
Completed, 1
UC, 0
Proposed, 0
*The Hague**
Completed, 8
UC, 0
Proposed, 0
*Tilburg*
Completed, 2
UC, 0
Proposed, 0
*Almere*
Completed, 1
UC, 0
Proposed, 0
*Eindhoven*
Completed, 2
UC, 0
Proposed, 0
*Leeuwarden*
Completed, 1
UC, 0
Proposed, 0
*Spijkenisse*
Completed, 1
UC, 0
Proposed, 0
*Utrecht*
Completed, 1
UC, 0
Proposed, 0
*'s Hertogenbosch*
Completed, 1
UC, 0
Proposed, 0
*Luxembourg*
Completed, 1
UC, 0
Proposed, 0

*Not entirely sure about their Proposed towers.
Will take a look at France the next time, one country at a time.


----------



## tim1807

Berlin: 

Completed: 10
UC: 1
Proposed: 6


----------



## tim1807

*Paris* (city center only)

Completed: 27
UC: 0
Proposed: 3


*Courbevoie *

Completed: 20
UC: 1
Proposed: 7


*puteaux*

Completed: 14
UC: 1
Proposed: 1


*Nanterre *

Completed: 5
UC: 0
Proposed: 0


*boulogne-billancourt*

Completed: 1
UC: 0
Proposed: 0


*saint-denis*

Completed: 1
UC: 0
Proposed: 0


*aubervilliers*

Completed: 1
UC: 0
Proposed: 0


*issy-les-moulineaux *

Completed: 1
UC: 0
Proposed: 0


*bagnolet*

Completed: 2
UC: 0
Proposed: 0

________________

*Paris* (metropolitan area, so including all the suburbs)

Completed: 72
UC: 2
Proposed: 11


----------



## tim1807

*Marseille*

Completed: 2
UC: 2
Proposed: 0
__________

*Lyon*

Completed: 2
UC: 1
Proposed: 1
_________

*Lille*

Completed: 2
UC: 0
Proposed: 0
__________

*Amiens*

Completed: 1
UC: 0
Proposed: 0
__________

*Nancy*

Completed: 1
UC: 0
Proposed: 0
___________

*Fort-de-France*

Completed: 1
UC: 0
Proposed: 0
___________

*Mulhouse*

Completed: 1
UC: 0
Proposed: 0


----------



## tim1807

*Birmingham*

Completed: 2
UC: 0
Proposed: 9
____________

*Manchester*

Completed: 3
UC: 0
Proposed: 0
____________

*Glasgow*

Completed: 0
UC: 0
Proposed: 2
____________

*Leeds*

Completed: 2
UC: 0
Proposed: 0
___________

*Saltford*

Completed: 0
UC: 0
Proposed: 5
____________

*Liverpool*

Completed: 1
UC: 0
Proposed: 0
____________

*Sheffield*

Completed: 1
UC: 0
Proposed: 0
___________

*Cardiff*

Completed: 0
UC: 0
Proposed: 1
___________

*Swansea city*

Completed: 1
UC: 0
Proposed: 0
___________


----------



## Birmingham

*Birmingham:*

Completed: 4
UC: 0
Proposed: 7

And I'm not sure about the exact figures for Manchester but they are well off. They are likely to be in double figures proposed and approved, same with Liverpool and Leeds. 

Where are you getting your figures from may I ask?? :dunno: 

I think they might be out of date.


----------



## tim1807

*Birmingham, AL*

Completed: 5
UC: 0
Proposed: 0


----------



## tim1807

*St Petersburg, FL*

Completed: 5
UC: 0
Proposed: 3


----------



## tim1807

*Las Vegas, NV*

Completed: 51
UC: 0
Proposed: 6


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> For Australian cities (using Emporis/Skyscrapercentre)
> 
> Complete
> 
> Sydney - 105 + (U/C - 4) + (Prop - 11)
> ---
> Brisbane - 52 + (U/C - 5) + (Prop - 5)
> Gold Coast - 42 + (U/C - 1) + (Prop - 5)
> 
> edit: Grollo probably knows the Melbourne numbers better than I.


Are we talking metro areas or just CBDs? In either case, Sydney has substantially more proposals as well as more U/C in the metro area.


----------



## Momo1435

From my Japanese sources.

*Tokyo* (Tokyo Prefecture)
Completed: 450
U/C: 40
Proposed: 59


Other cities in Tokyo metro:

*Yokohama*
Completed: 38
U/C: 0
Proposed: 3

*Kawasaki*
Completed: 21
U/C: 4
Proposed: 4

*Sagamihara*
Completed: 6
U/C: 1
Proposed: 0

*Saitama*
Completed: 15
U/C: 0
Proposed: 1

*Chiba*
Completed: 18
U/C: 0
Proposed: 1


Other Japanese cities:

*Osaka*
Completed: 141
U/C: 12
Proposed: 12

*Nagoya*
Completed: 21
U/C: 3
Proposed: 5


----------



## Dean

isaidso said:


> I added your data, but SSP says the following:
> 
> Completed: 76
> Under construction: 17
> Proposed: 44


A little outdated now. Grollos numbers are right on. 

NB. Make that 88 proposals though as a 54 level mixed use tower has been unveiled this morning. :cheers:


----------



## isaidso

Completed

Shanghai 714
New York 685
Hong Kong 677*
Tokyo 450
Bangkok 392
Chicago 295
Guangzhou 194
Kuala Lumpur 190
Singapore 180
Toronto 162
Sao Paulo 143
Osaka 141
Mumbai 131
Manila 125
Tianjin 108
Sydney 105
Moscow 86
Melbourne 80
Paris 72
Honolulu 71
Vancouver 57
Calgary 55
Brisbane 52
Las Vegas 51
Gold Coast 42
London 40
Montreal 40
Frankfurt 29
Nagoya 21
Johannesburg 19
Bogota 17
Mississauga 17
Rotterdam 17
New Delhi 16
Warsaw 16
Edmonton 15
Brussels 14
Berlin 10
Vienna 10
The Hague 8
Amsterdam 7
Birmingham (AL) 5
St. Petersburg (FL) 5
St. Petersburg 5
Kolkata 5
Niagara Falls 5
Ottawa 5
Winnipeg 5
Manchester 3

_2 Buildings 100m+:_ Birmingham, Eindhoven, Hamilton, Leeds, Lille, Lyon, Marseille, Pearl City, Tilburg, Yaketerinburg 

_1 Building 100m+:_ Almere, Amiens, Bilbao, Fort-de-France, Ghent, Hertogenbosch, Leeuwarden, Liverpool, London (ON), Luxembourg, Mulhouse, Nancy, Ostend, Sheffield, Spijkenisse, Swansea, Utrecht, Waimalu, Windsor


* Likely an under count


----------



## isaidso

Dean said:


> A little outdated now. Grollos numbers are right on.
> 
> NB. Make that 88 proposals though as a 54 level mixed use tower has been unveiled this morning. :cheers:


Ok, thanks. I'll edit.


----------



## isaidso

Under construction

Mumbai 136
Manila 119
Tianjin 86
Bangkok 77
Toronto 70
New York 40
Tokyo 40
Singapore 31
Moscow 25
Kuala Lumpur 23
Tokyo 21
Melbourne 20
Kolkata 18
Shanghai 15
Sao Paulo 13
Vancouver 13
Osaka 12
Guangzhou 11
London 11
Chicago 8
Yaketerinburg 6
Brisbane 5
Hong Kong 5
Mississauga 5
Bogota 4
Calgary 4
Montreal 4
Sydney 4
Frankfurt 3
Nagoya 3
Rotterdam 3
Warsaw 3
Edmonton 2
Marseille 2
Paris 2

_1 Building 100m+:_ Berlin, Brussels, Gold Coast, Halifax, Honolulu, Johannesburg, Liege, Lyon, St. Petersburg, Vienna


----------



## isaidso

Proposed

Toronto 131
Melbourne 88
London 66
New York 63
Tokyo 59
Bangkok 58
Manila 54
Tianjin 47
Mumbai 39*
Chicago 32
Vancouver 31
Guangzhou 16
Singapore 15
Warsaw 15
Osaka 12
Kuala Lumpur 11
Paris 11
Sydney 11
Calgary 10
Honolulu 10
Montreal 10
Birmingham 9
Frankfurt 9
Yaketerinburg 9
Shanghai 7
Berlin 6
Johannesburg 6
Las Vegas 6
Brisbane 5
Brussels 5
Edmonton 5
Gold Coast 5
Nagoya 5
Saltford 5
Niagara Falls 4
Rotterdam 4
Sao Paulo 4
Bilbao 3
St. Petersburg (FL) 3
Vienna 3
Glasgow 2
Kolkata 2
Ottawa 2

_1 Building 100m+:_ Bogota, Cardiff, Hong Kong, Lyon, Mississauga

* Likely higher


----------



## tim1807

Hawaii state


*Honolulu*

Completed: 71
UC: 1
Proposed: 10
___________

*Waimalu*

Completed: 1
UC: 0
Proposed: 0
__________

*Pearl City*

Completed: 2
UC: 0
Proposed: 0


----------



## P05

*BILBAO*

Completed: 1
Under construction: 0
Proposed: 3


----------



## Sky_Is_The_Limit

Sydney's list on Emporis is more wide reaching than the CTBUH database at present however it is a bit out of date and only includes the 100m+ buildings in the city.

Emporis lists 105 x 100m+ skyscrapers in the city - however this includes the 'structures' of Sydney Tower, the Harbour and Anzac Bridges. Remove these and you have 102.

However 'Zenith' in Kings Cross isn't included in the city's list - nor is the recently completed 8 Chifley Square. This takes the city's list to 104.

Outside the city, skyscrapers in Chatswood (1*), St Leonards (1**) and North Sydney (4***) need to be included. 

* http://www.emporis.com/borough/willoughby-sydney
** http://www.emporis.com/building/forum-i-sydney-australia
*** http://www.emporis.com/statistics/tallest-buildings-northsydney-australia

This takes Sydney's metropolitan total to 110.

Will double check Sydney's 100m+ proposals and U/C and get back to this thread


----------



## Birmingham

isaidso said:


> Proposed
> 
> Toronto 131
> Melbourne 88
> New York 63
> Tokyo 59
> Bangkok 58
> Manila 54
> Tianjin 47
> *London 39*
> Mumbai 39
> Chicago 32
> Vancouver 31
> Guangzhou 16
> Singapore 15
> Osaka 12
> Kuala Lumpur 11
> Paris 11
> Sydney 11
> Calgary 10
> Montreal 10
> Birmingham 9
> Frankfurt 9
> Shanghai 7
> Berlin 6
> Johannesburg 6
> Las Vegas 6
> Brisbane 5
> Brussels 5
> Edmonton 5
> Gold Coast 5
> Nagoya 5
> Saltford 5
> Niagara Falls 4
> Rotterdam 4
> Sao Paulo 4
> St. Petersburg (FL) 3
> Vienna 3
> Glasgow 2
> Kolkata 2
> Ottawa 2
> 
> _1 Building 100m+:_ Bogota, Cardiff, Hong Kong, Lyon, Mississauga


London has 66.

Pinnacle = 288m
Columbus = 237m
Riverside South 1 = 236m
Riverside South 2 = 189m
City Pride = 233m
North Quay 1 = 216m
North Quay 2 = 203m
North Quay 3 = 120m
Wood Wharf 1 = 200m
Wood Wharf 2 = 187m
Wood Wharf 3 = 182m
Wood Wharf 4 = 154m
One Nine Elms Tower 1 = 200m
One Nine Elms Tower 2 = 161m
1 Landsdowne Road = 199m
1 Park Place = 197m
Lime Street Square = 192m
One Bank Street = 186m
One Bank Street = 186m*
Arrowhead Quay Tower 1 = 183m
Arrowhead Quay Tower 2 = 170m
Morello Tower = 172m
100 Bishopsgate = 172m
Vauxhall Square Tower 1 = 168m
Vauxhall Square Tower 2 = 168m
One Blackfriars = 163m
Principle Place = 163m
Ludgate & Sampson House Tower 1 = 161m
Ludgate & Sampson House Tower 2 = 108m
Cuba Street Tower 1 = 157m
Cuba Street Tower 2 = 122m
225 Marsh Wall = 154m
South Bank Tower = 154m
Baltimore Tower = 150m
The Diamond Tower = 150m+
Canada Water = 150m
Manhattan Lofts = 143m
Imperial West = 141m
1 Merchant Square = 140m
Doon Street = 140m
Providence Tower = 136m
Heron Plaza = 135m 
Saffron Square = 134m
Eileen House = 134m
360 London = 134m
Crown House = 134m
20 Blackfriars Road= 133m
One The Elephant = 133m
Elizabeth House = 123m
Trafalgar Way Tower 1 = 122m
Trafalgar Way Tower 2 = 104m
Lots Road = 122m
Lexacon = 120m
Sainsburys Nine Elms = 120m
30 Marsh Wall = 117m
The Stage Shoreditch = 115m
Ram Brewary = 113m
The Quill = 110m
Dollar Bay = 109m
Brickfields = 107m
Greenwich Penisular = 4 -> 6 Towers 100m+.


----------



## Abinash89

isaidso said:


> Proposed
> 
> Toronto 131
> Melbourne 88
> New York 63
> Tokyo 59
> Bangkok 58
> Manila 54
> Tianjin 47
> London 39
> *Mumbai 39*
> Chicago 32
> Vancouver 31
> Guangzhou 16
> Singapore 15
> Osaka 12
> Kuala Lumpur 11
> Paris 11
> Sydney 11
> Calgary 10
> Montreal 10
> Birmingham 9
> Frankfurt 9
> Shanghai 7
> Berlin 6
> Johannesburg 6
> Las Vegas 6
> Brisbane 5
> Brussels 5
> Edmonton 5
> Gold Coast 5
> Nagoya 5
> Saltford 5
> Niagara Falls 4
> Rotterdam 4
> Sao Paulo 4
> St. Petersburg (FL) 3
> Vienna 3
> Glasgow 2
> Kolkata 2
> Ottawa 2
> 
> _1 Building 100m+:_ Bogota, Cardiff, Hong Kong, Lyon, Mississauga


Mate! That 39 is the number of buildings having more than 50 floors or more than 150m in height.So the actual number would be much higher than this.But as we have no real source to get the actual number of 100m+ buildings,keep it in that list but it would be better if you mention the height or floor count in bracket.

Thanks!


----------



## Abinash89

isaidso said:


> Under construction
> 
> *Mumbai 136*
> Manila 119
> Tianjin 86
> Bangkok 77
> Toronto 70
> New York 40
> Tokyo 40
> Singapore 31
> Kuala Lumpur 23
> Tokyo 21
> Melbourne 20
> Kolkata 18
> Moscow 18
> Shanghai 15
> Sao Paulo 13
> Vancouver 13
> Osaka 12
> Guangzhou 11
> London 11
> Chicago 8
> Brisbane 5
> Hong Kong 5
> Mississauga 5
> Bogota 4
> Calgary 4
> Montreal 4
> Sydney 4
> Frankfurt 3
> Nagoya 3
> Rotterdam 3
> Edmonton 2
> Marseille 2
> Paris 2
> 
> _1 Building 100m+:_ Berlin, Brussels, Gold Coast, Halifax, Johannesburg, Liege, Lyon, Vienna


Correction friend-Mumbai:66+60=126


----------



## bus driver

Moscow from Emporis

completed - 86

U/C - 25

Proposed - ?

____________________

St. Petersburg

completed - 5

U/C - 1 ?

Proposed - ?

____________________
Yekaterinburg

completed - 2

U/C - 6

Proposed - 9
_______________

UPD:

Moscow from SSP

completed - 92


----------



## tita01

i will count manila soon 100m & up (2013)


----------



## wino

@Tita 

Well done!!
I had the strong feeling Emporis is very outdated. But that was the only source I could think of.


----------



## n20

*Chennai*

Completed: 5
U/C: 20

SSC reference


*Ahmedabad*

Completed: 2
U/C: 5
Approved: 13

SSC reference


*Pune*

Completed: 1
U/C: 8

SSC reference


SSC reference 4

SSC reference 5


----------



## n20

*Kochi (Cochin)*

Completed: 2
U/C: 9


*Thiruvananthapuram (Trivandrum)*

Completed: 1
U/C: 2


*Kozhikod (Calicut)*

Completed: 0
U/C: 1


SSC reference 1

SSC Kochi

SSC Trivandrum

SSC Calicut


----------



## n20

*Mangalore*

Completed: 0
U/C: 3

SSC Mangalore


*Manipal*

Completed: 0
U/C: 1

SSC reference

SSC project thread


----------



## n20

Abinash89 said:


> *Hyderabad*
> completed:14
> U/C:27
> approved/proposed/on-hold:25
> source:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Hyderabad
> 
> *Bangalore*
> completed:7
> U/C:22(might be 31 but the information is incomplete)
> source:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Bangalore


Thanks, Abinash89; both lists are quite complete.


----------



## Phoenyxar

Victhor said:


> *Benidorm*
> Complete: 25 (29 including Villajoyosa, wich is part of Benidorm metro area)
> U/C: 1 (In Tempo)
> app: 1


Thank you for correcting, it already felt kind of low putting 12 for Benidorm.

I'll try Italy now:
*Milan*
Completed, 7 (+2?)
UC, 3 (+2?)
Proposed, 4
*Genua*
Completed, 4
UC, 1
Proposed, 3
*Rome*
Completed, 2
*Naples*
Completed, 9
*Latina*
Completed, 1
*Bologna*
Completed, 1
*Cesenatico*
Completed, 1
*Brescia*
Completed, 1
*Rimini*
Completed, 1
(*Torino*)
UC, 2

Numbres for Milan aren't clear or certain, any fellow Italian forum membres would be so keen to correct?


----------



## isaidso

Completed

Hong Kong 2354
Shanghai 714
New York 685
Tokyo 450
Bangkok 392
Manila 320
Dubai 306
Chicago 295
Seoul 210
Guangzhou 194
Kuala Lumpur 190
Singapore 180
Toronto 179
Jakarta 169
Sao Paulo 143
Osaka 141
Chongqing 137
Mumbai 131
Tianjin 108
Sydney 107
Moscow 86
Busan 82
Melbourne 80
Paris 73
Honolulu 71
Vancouver 57
Calgary 55
Brisbane 52
Las Vegas 51
Kobe 46
Gold Coast 42
London 40
Montreal 40
Saigon 40
Benidorm 29
Frankfurt 29
Kiev 29
Nagoya 21
Johannesburg 19
Bogota 17
Rotterdam 17
Sapporo 17
New Delhi 16
Warsaw 16
Edmonton 15
Brussels 14
Hyderabad 14
Madrid 14
Sendai 12
Barcelona 11
Berlin 10
Vienna 10
Hiroshima 9
Naples 9
The Hague 8
Amsterdam 7
Bangalore 7
Milan 7
Birmingham (AL) 5
Chennai 5
St. Petersburg (FL) 5
St. Petersburg 5
Kolkata 5
Niagara Falls 5
Ottawa 5
Winnipeg 5
Genoa 4

_3 Buildings 100m+:_ Alicante, Dnipropetrovsk, Manchester 

_2 Buildings 100m+:_ Ahmedabad, Birmingham, Cochin, Eindhoven, Hamilton, Leeds, Lille, Lyon, Marseille, Nancy, Oslo, Pearl City, Riga, Rome, Stockholm, Tenerife, Tilburg, Valencia, Yaketerinburg 

_1 Building 100m+:_ Almere, Amiens, Bilbao, Bologna, Brescia, Cesenatico, Donetsk, El Ejido, Fort-de-France, Ghent, Hertogenbosch, Kharkiv, Klaipeda, La Coruna, Latina, Leeuwarden, Liverpool, London (ON), Los Barrios, Luxembourg, Malmo, Mulhouse, Nantes, Odesa, Ostend, Pune, Rimini, Sheffield, Spijkenisse, Swansea, Tallinn, Trivandrum, Utrecht, Vilnius, Waimalu, Windsor


* Likely an under count


----------



## isaidso

Under construction

Manila 197
Mumbai 136
Tianjin 86
Bangkok 77
Toronto 75
New York 40
Tokyo 40
Singapore 31
Hyderabad 27
Moscow 25
Kuala Lumpur 23
Bangalore 22
Tokyo 21
Chennai 20
Chongqing 20
Kiev 20
Melbourne 20
Dubai 19
Saigon 19
Jakarta 18
Kolkata 18
New Delhi 16
Shanghai 15
Sao Paulo 13
Vancouver 13
Osaka 12
Guangzhou 11
London 11
Seoul 11*
Cochin 9
Sydney 9
Chicago 8
Pune 8
Yaketerinburg 6
Ahmedabad 5
Brisbane 5
Hong Kong 5
Bogota 4
Calgary 4
Montreal 4

_3 Buildings 100m+:_ Busan*, Frankfurt, Mangalore, Milan, Nagoya, Rotterdam, Warsaw 

_2 Buildings 100m+:_ Edmonton, Kobe, Madrid, Marseille, Paris, Sapporo, Trivandrum, Turin 

_1 Building 100m+:_ Barcelona, Benidorm, Berlin, Bilbao, Brussels, Calicut, Genoa, Gold Coast, Halifax, Hiroshima, Honolulu, Johannesburg, Liege, Lyon, Manipal, Odesa, Riga, Seville, St. Petersburg, Stockholm, Vienna

* Likely higher


----------



## isaidso

Proposed

Toronto 133
Manila 113
Melbourne 88
London 66
New York 63
Tokyo 59
Bangkok 58
Tianjin 47
Mumbai 39*
Chicago 32
Vancouver 31
Sydney 30
Jakarta 26
Hyderabad 25
Chongqing 18*
Guangzhou 16
Singapore 15
Warsaw 15
Ahmedabad 13
Osaka 12
Kuala Lumpur 11
Paris 11
Calgary 10
Honolulu 10
Montreal 10
Seoul 10*
Birmingham 9
Frankfurt 9
Yaketerinburg 9
Busan 7*
Shanghai 7
Berlin 6
Dubai 6
Johannesburg 6
Kiev 6
Las Vegas 6
Brisbane 5
Brussels 5
Edmonton 5
Gold Coast 5
Nagoya 5
Saltford 5
Milan 4
Niagara Falls 4
Rotterdam 4
Sao Paulo 4
Stockholm 4

_3 Buildings 100m+:_ Bilbao, Genoa, St. Petersburg (FL), Vienna 

_2 Buildings 100m+:_ Barcelona, Dnipropetrovsk, Donetsk, Glasgow, Kobe, Kolkata, Madrid, New Delhi, Ottawa, Sapporo

_1 Building 100m+:_ Benidorm, Bilbao, Bogota, Cardiff, Hiroshima, Hong Kong, Klaipeda, Lyon, Oslo, Seville, Tallinn

* Likely higher


----------



## isaidso

A very rough look at what might be in 5-6 years.

Completed, Construction, Proposed

Hong Kong 2,360
New York 788
Shanghai 736
Manila 630
Tokyo 549
Bangkok 527
Toronto 387
Chicago 335
Dubai 331
Mumbai 306*
Tianjin 241
Seoul 231*
Singapore 226
Kuala Lumpur 224
Guangzhou 221
Jakarta 213
Melbourne 188
Chongqing 175*
Osaka 165
Sao Paulo 156
Sydney 146
London 117
Moscow 111
Vancouver 101
Busan 92*
__________________  TOP 25 (for now)
Paris 86
Honolulu 82
Calgary 69
Hyderabad 66
Brisbane 62
Saigon 59
Las Vegas 57
Kiev 55
Montreal 54
Kobe 50
Gold Coast 48
Frankfurt 41
Nagoya 37
New Delhi 34*
Warsaw 34
Benidorm 31
Bangalore 29
Johannesburg 26
Chennai 25
Kolkata 25*
Rotterdam 24
Bogota 22
Edmonton 22
Sapporo 21
Brussels 20
Ahmedabad 18
Madrid 18
Berlin 17
Yaterinburg 17
Barcelona 14
Milan 14
Vienna 14
Sendai 12
Birmingham 11
Cochin 11
Hiroshima 11
Naples 9
Niagara Falls 9
Pune 9
Genoa 8
St. Petersburg (FL) 8
The Hague 8
Amsterdam 7
Ottawa 7
Stockholm 7
St. Petersburg 6
Birmingham (AL) 5
Dnipropetrovsk 5
Saltford 5
Winnipeg 5
Bilbao 4
Lyon 4
Marseille 4

3 Buildings 100m+: Alicante, Bilbao, Donetsk, Manchester, Mangalore, Oslo, Riga, Trivandrum 

2 Buildings 100m+: Eindhoven, Glasgow, Hamilton, Klaipeda, Leeds, Lille, Odesa, Pearl City, Rome, Seville, Tallinn, Tenerife, Tilburg, Turin, Valencia

1 Building 100m+: Almere, Amiens, Bologna, Brescia, Calicut, Cardiff, Cesenatico, El Ejido, Fort-de-France, Ghent, Halifax, Hertogenbosch, Kharkiv, La Coruna, Latina, Leeuwarden, Liverpool, London (ON), Los Barrios, Luxembourg, Malmo, Manipal, Mulhouse, Nancy, Ostend, Remini, Sheffield, Spijkenisse, Swansea, Utrecht, Vilnius, Waimalu, Windsor

* Likely higher


----------



## Victhor

^^you forgot Frankfurt in the last list!


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^ Edit: Victhor was faster about it

When the list is complete one day it'll probably include ~200-300 cities in China alone :cheers:


----------



## Quicksilver

*Kyiv*
Completed - 29
UC - 20
Proposed - 6+

*Dnipropetrovsk*
Completed - 3
UC - 0
Proposed - 2

*Kharkiv*
Completed - 1
UC - 0
Proposed - 0

*Donetsk*
Completed - 1
UC - 0
Proposed - 2

*Odesa*
Completed - 1
UC - 1
Proposed - 0


----------



## isaidso

Thank you, I'll add them above. 



Victhor said:


> ^^you forgot Frankfurt in the last list!


Thanks.


----------



## Dio Tri

Surabaya
Completed : 24
U\C : 21
Proposed : 13

Tangerang
Completed : 5
U/C : no data
Proposed : no data

Medan
Completed : 4
U/C : 4
Proposed : 3

Bandung
Completed : 3
U/C : 10
Proposed : 8

Batam
Completed : 2
U/C : 1
Proposed : 3

Makasar
Completed : 1
U/C : 6
Proposed : 5

Semarang
Completed : 1
U/C : 0
Proposed : 3

Solo
Completed : 1
U/C : 0
Proposed : 2


----------



## isaidso

^^ Which ones are part of metropolitan Jakarta?

Major skylines still to come: Seattle, San Francisco, Los Angeles, Dallas, Houston, Miami, Atlanta, Philadelphia, Boston, Mexico City, Panama City, Rio de Janeiro, Istanbul, Abu Dhabi, Hanoi, Shenzhen, Shenyang, Nanjing, Nanning, Xian, Beijing, Dalian, Wuhan, Suzhou, etc.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI

Phoenyxar said:


> Numbres for Milan aren't clear or certain, any fellow Italian forum membres would be so keen to correct?


I'm gonna try 

*Completed or t/o 100m+ skyscrapers*:
Pelli Tower A - 231 m
Pelli Tower B - 105 m
Palazzo Lombardia - 160 m
Pirelli Tower - 127 m
Galfa Tower - 109 m
Breda Tower - 117 m
Varesine "Diamante" Tower - 140 m
Solaria Tower - 150 m
Bosco verticale Tower A - 108 m
Garibaldi Station Tower 1 - 104 m
Garibaldi Station Tower 2 - 104 m
Velasca Tower - 106 m

*Tot: 12*

*Other 100m+ buildings*:
Duomo (Cathedral) - 112 m
Branca Tower - 109 m
Telecom Italia Tower - 180 m
RAI TV Tower - 178 m
Mediaset TV Tower - 120 m
Pero Tower - 100 m

*Tot: 6*

*U/C 100m+ skyscrapers*:
Isozaki (Dritto) Tower - 207 m
Hadid (Storto) Tower - 180 m
Arduino Tower - 100 m

*Tot: 3*

*Proposed 100m+ skyscrapers* (this is a bit uncertain list as there are just proposed, already approved, on hold, project of towers with no data about heght, etc... I try to put just the most certain ones)
Libeskind (Curvo) Tower - 160 m
Falck area project - 6 X 114 m
(former) Gilli Hotel Tower - 100 m
Citylife Residential Towers - 2 X 120 m

*Tot: 10*


----------



## wino

isaidso said:


> ^^ Which ones are part of metropolitan Jakarta?


None.

They are Indonesia's "other" large cities.


----------



## sbarn

As I suspected, there are far more than 63 towers currently proposed in New York City. I compiled a list (below) of 118 proposals in the five boroughs exceeding 100 meters (320 ft).

*THE BRONX*
Concourse Village Towers - 2 towers ~320+ ft

*Total = 2 towers*

*QUEENS*
Silvercup West - 3 towers - 600 ft, 537 ft, 517 ft (on hold, rumors of restarting)
43 Hunter Street – 509 ft
23-01 42nd Road - 40 floors
43-46 Queens Street – 40 floors
5 Pointz Towers – 2x 40 story towers
Hunters Point South - 8x - 12x 320+ ft towers

*Total = ~15 towers*

*BROOKLYN*
Avalon Willoughby West – 596 ft
The Hub - 563 ft
Williamsburg Hotel - 440 ft
77 Commercial Street - 30 to 40 floors ~ 400 ft
BAM Cultural District Tower – 33 floors ~350 ft
461 Dean St (Atlantic Yards B2) - 322 ft
95 Rockwell Place – 30+ floors ~320+ ft
Domino Sugar Redevelopment - 2x ~600 ft towers, 1x 500 ft tower, 1x 400 ft tower (4 towers total)
Greenpoint Landing – 10x 320+ ft towers
Atlantic Yards (Phase I) - 320+ ft tower

*Total = 22 towers*

*MANHATTAN*
225 West 57th Street ~ 1,550 ft (height tbd)
2 WTC ~ 1,350 ft (on hold)
Hudson Yards North ~ 1,337 ft
1 Vanderbilt ~ 1,300 ft (height tbd)
Brookfield Towers – 3 towers – 1,215 ft, 935 ft, ~800 ft residential
The Girasole – 1,050 ft
Torre Verre – 1,050 ft
80 South Street ~ 1,000 ft
One Madison Avenue – 937 ft (on hold)
30 Park Place - 915 ft
Hudson Yards – Equinox Tower ~ 950 ft
Hudson Yards – Corset Tower ~ 900 ft
107 West 57th Street ~ 900 ft
One Hudson Yards - ~ 900 ft
425 Park Avenue – 855 ft
East 22nd Street Tower ~ 800 ft (height tbd)
45 East 60th Street – 780 ft
250 East 57th St ~700+ ft
50 West Street – 715 ft (on hold)
610 Lexington Avenue – 712 ft
49 Broad St (Nobu Tower) - 709 ft (on hold)
360 10th Avenue – 67 floors (on hold)
447 10th Avenue – 60+ floors
514 11th Avenue – 60 floors
220 Central Park South - 600+ ft
111 Washington St - 57 floors ~ 600 ft
78 Trinity Place - 600 ft
516 5th Ave ~ 600 ft
635 West 42nd Street – 60 + floors ~600 ft
551 10th Avenue – 52 floors ~550 ft
Fordham University Redevelopment - 3 towers (1 under construction) - 558 ft, 409ft, 334ft
953 First Ave - 500+ ft
1635 Third Ave - 500+ ft
Rupert Playground Tower - 49 floors ~ 500 ft
112-120 Fulton Street – 48 floors
610 West 57th Street - 482 ft
616 First Avenue (Con Ed Phase I) - 2 towers - 37 floors 47 floors
740 8th Avenue – 40+ floors
885 6th Avenue ~450 ft
625 W 57th Street (Pyramid) – 425 ft
577 9th Ave - 439 ft
Duarte Square – 429 ft
151-161 Maiden Lane ~ 400+ ft
172 Madison - 38 floors ~ 400 ft
215 West 35th St - 39 floors ~ 400 ft
250 South Street – 2x 40 floors
158 Madison Avenue ~ 40 floors
450 Hudson Boulevard ~400ft (height tbd)
The Charles – 398 ft
33 Beekman Street – 385 ft
11 East 31st Street - 33 floors
40 Riverside Boulevard – 33 floors
270 Spring Street - 320+ ft
20 West 40th St - 320+ ft
UN Tower - 320+ ft
509 West 38th St - 320+ ft
Riu Hotel Times Square - 30+ floors
Hudson Yards – Phase II – 8x 320+ ft towers 
Riverside South Development – 5x 320+ ft towers 
Con Edison Development - Phase II - 5x towers - 721 ft, 705 ft, 688 ft, 650 ft, 606 ft (on hold, likely to restart within next few years) 

*Total = 79 towers*

*GRAND TOTAL (all boroughs) = 118 towers*

Other rumored projects (not included in count)
101 Murray St
650 Madison Avenue
341 Madison Avenue
1146 6th Avenue
5 WTC
300 Livingston (Brooklyn)
16-18 West 57th Street
528-534 West 39th Street
_A few others I'm sure I'm missing...
_


----------



## InformaticIAN

tita01 said:


> 100m +
> *Metro Manila*
> 
> 320 - Completed
> 
> 197 - Under Construction
> 
> 113 - Proposal
> 
> Source: Philippine Forum SSC ,Urbika, & Emporis and also my list
> 
> Note: Many Unknown Completed & Construction in the Cities of Manila,Quezon City and Makati
> 
> if you are not believe i give you a list


awesome work Tita. How about Cebu City? do we have above 100m? i believe we have at least 3 completed and 4 u/c and 2 proposed? am i correct? so we can add Cebu on that list.


----------



## n20

Thanks for all your commendable efforts in building up this very topical thread, isaidso.

Please don't stop at it. :cheers:


----------



## Brown_Eastern

isaidso said:


> Completed
> Kuala Lumpur 190


The outdated CTBUH listed Kuala Lumpur to have 244 of buildings +100m completed, how it became decrease to only 190 in your list?

p/s: I just realised that a lot of cities had decreased no. of buildings in your list compared to CTBUH list. I wonder what is your source?


----------



## InformaticIAN

That i think where all the forumers from their respective city should contribute based on their knowledge and facts and everything on the lists will be perfect and reliable.


----------



## InformaticIAN

forumer that has the complete lists should be the source.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

^ :? :? :?



*Some German cities*


Cologne
Com: 10
U/C: -
Pro: 3

Berlin
Com: 10
U/C: 1
Pro: 9

Hamburg
Com: 2
U/C: 1
Pro: 2

Munich
Com: 6
U/C: -
Pro: -

Bonn
Com: 2
U/C: -
Pro: 1

Offenbach
Com: 1
U/C: -
Pro: -

Leipzig
Com: 1
U/C: -
Pro: -

Augsburg
Com: 1
U/C: -
Pro: -

Ludwigshafen
Com: 1
U/C: -
Pro: -

Timmendorfer Strand
Com: 1
U/C: -
Pro: -

Jena
Com: 1
U/C: -
Pro: -

Mannheim
Com: 1
U/C: -
Pro: -

Nuremberg
Com: 1
U/C: -
Pro: 2

Düsseldorf
Com: 4
U/C: -
Pro: 4

Dortmund
Com: -
U/C: -
Pro: 1

Essen
Com: 2
U/C: -
Pro: -

Bremerhaven
Com: 1
U/C: -
Pro: -

Frankfurt
Com: 29
U/C: 3
Pro: 19 -> please edit



Source: Emporis


----------



## isaidso

'univer': if you could give me your updates in this format it would make editing much easier. Post what we currently have, then post what it should be. Otherwise I have to search through each of the 4 lists for each city to see if it corresponds, make deletions when needed, additions when needed, etc. It's very tedious.

So according to your updates and what was currently in the lists we now have these numbers:

Hanoi
Completed: 66
Under construction: 43
Proposed: 0

Saigon
Completed: 61
Under construction: 19
Proposed: 0

Chongqing
Completed: 226
Under construction: 20
Proposed: 18

Beijing
Completed: 172
Under construction: 3
Proposed: 7

Tianjin
Completed: 131
Under construction: 86
Proposed: 47

Dalian
Completed: 93
Under construction: 12
Proposed: 11

Wuhan
Completed: 79
Under construction: 11
Proposed: 22

Shenyang
Completed: 78
Under construction: 30
Proposed: 20


----------



## isaidso

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> ^ It's Yekaterinburg, not "Yaterinburg"..


Ooops... fixed!



Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> +1
> 
> One of the reasons I believe the list isn't worth anything at all. It is very likely that 90% + of the cities on the list so far are wrong to a very significant degree.


So the entire list "isn't worth anything at all" according to you because the data from some cities is incomplete? If you're going to be so negative and it has zero value why are you frequenting this thread?



n20 said:


> Thanks for all your commendable efforts in building up this very topical thread, isaidso.
> 
> Please don't stop at it. :cheers:


Thanks for your support 'n20'. I'm trying my best and the list is only going to be as good as the data people are providing. Most of it is pretty close to the actual figure, but am hoping for better Chinese data at some point. It's a work in progress.


----------



## isaidso

InformaticIAN said:


> wow, chinese cities are monsters...so huge and undeniably great skylines.


Agree. I wouldn't be surprised to see 6 of the top 10 Chinese cities in 9-10 years.



Brown_Eastern said:


> The outdated CTBUH listed Kuala Lumpur to have 244 of buildings +100m completed, how it became decrease to only 190 in your list?
> 
> p/s: I just realised that a lot of cities had decreased no. of buildings in your list compared to CTBUH list. I wonder what is your source?


A lot of the data is coming from SSP. When there's an obvious discrepancy with a link showing the more accurate number, edits are made. Btw, this is a *roof height list* so buildings that are only 100m+ due to a spire or architectural feature aren't included. If you find a good source that lists different figures, please feel free to post the link.


----------



## Eduardo L. Ramirez

isaidso said:


> Ooops... fixed!
> 
> 
> 
> So the entire list "isn't worth anything at all" according to you because the data from some cities is incomplete? If you're going to be so negative and it has zero value why are you frequenting this thread?


Sorry if this sounded a bit harsh, I'm defo on your side isaidso and share your passion for such stats (which is the reason why I'm _that_ honest about my feelings here), I don't want to 'bash' the list and I really appreciate the hard work you've done here so far. But still, I don't think that the majority of numbers given here is even only _about_ right.. 
The stats for the Chinese cities for example are almost entirely much too low (btw, that seems to be the case for many non-Chinese cities in Asia as well, I also have my doubts for some smaller cities with numbers appearing too high). As univer already explained the numbers he found on CTBUH are from 2010.. I think you know what has happened there since then? PLUS the 2010 CTBUH list is most likely much too low itself...


----------



## wino

^^ That is why we need everyone to contribute and help instead of criticizing.


----------



## isaidso

Eduardo L. Ramirez said:


> Sorry if this sounded a bit harsh, I'm defo on your side isaidso and share your passion for such stats (which is the reason why I'm _that_ honest about my feelings here), I don't want to 'bash' the list and I really appreciate the hard work you've done here so far. But still, I don't think that the majority of numbers given here is even only _about_ right..
> The stats for the Chinese cities for example are almost entirely much too low (btw, that seems to be the case for many non-Chinese cities in Asia as well, I also have my doubts for some smaller cities with numbers appearing too high). As univer already explained the numbers he found on CTBUH are from 2010.. I think you know what has happened there since then? PLUS the 2010 CTBUH list is most likely much too low itself...


Ok, it was just very deflating to hear after I put so much time and effort into it. I'm under no illusions that the list has errors, deficiencies, and large discrepancies for Chinese cities in particular. 

The Australian, US, Canadian, Japanese, and European data is quite good for the most part. I'd rather start from there and try to improve what's not than discard the whole thing. I do think there's value in the lists despite the obvious shortcomings. 

I did make exceptions for Chinese cities by not insisting on roof heights just to get a better figure. Hopefully, the thread will spur some of our Chinese members to fill in the blanks for us rather than having to continually rely on 'estimates'. It will take a huge amount of work on their part, but someone has to do it. It can't be me, I wouldn't have a clue how to do it.

At this point, it's better to input a number for the big Chinese skylines than nothing at all. I've also tried to stress that the list is meant to be a *rough gauge* of what exists around the world as exact numbers will be difficult.

Thank you for your reply. I'll keep plugging away.


----------



## Darhet

*Warsaw
*

100 +m:

Completed: 16 buildings
Under construction: 3 buildings
Proposed: 8


*Wrocław*

Completed: 1 
Under construction: 0
Proposed: 0

*
Szczecin*

Completed: 0 
Under construction: 1
Proposed: 0


*Gdynia*

Completed: 1 
Under construction: 0
Proposed: 0

*
Katowice*

Completed: 2
Under construction: 0
Proposed: 4


*Łódź*

Completed: 0
Under construction: 0
Proposed: 2


----------



## univer

isaidso said:


> 'univer': if you could give me your updates in this format it would make editing much easier. Post what we currently have, then post what it should be. Otherwise I have to search through each of the 4 lists for each city to see if it corresponds, make deletions when needed, additions when needed, etc. It's very tedious.


Indeed, SSP source listed all building 100m+ by* roof hieght *, but it's too inaccurate for Asian cities. CTBUH data is less inaccurate than SSP for Asian cities(especially Chinese cities).
http://www.ctbuh.org/HighRiseInfo/T...ations/tabid/1006/language/en-GB/Default.aspx

^^However, these data isn't in *roof height *and it dates in 2010 (some Asian cities built more than 100 new building since 2010)

So, is what we currently have in CTBUH data 2010
Completed Building *at the end of 2010*
Seoul 247 (exclude Incheon,Goyang,Seongnam)
Kuala lumpur 244
Singapore 238 
Macau 131
Chengdu 81
Qingdao 68
Xiamen 63
Hangzhou 62

http://www.ctbuh.org/HighRiseInfo/T...ations/tabid/1006/language/en-GB/Default.aspx


----------



## univer

so, I will explain my estimation for building 100m+ in Chinese cities:

Shanghai have 847 building above 30 floors in 2008
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpo...7&postcount=15
^^So if we consider 30 floors= 100m. Shanghai has 847 building 100m+ completed in 2008. We know Shanghai construction boom(100m+) began in 1988-1989 (SSP source). Then 847 building / 20 years ( between 1988 and 2008). => In a year,Shanghai has average 42 new 100m+ building .
So in period 2009-2013 (5 years) : 210 new building above 100m

^^So 100m+ building completed in Shanghai is about 1057 building ! 


For Guangzhou is little different. We know there are 360 building completed in *early 2005. *
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=417065
Construction boom for 100m+ building began in 1995-1996 (pre-1995 there are about 40 building 100m+). Then in 9 years(1996-2004): 320 building is completed. Then in period 2005-2013, if the same number of building 100m+ was built( probably higher) . So Guangzhou completed building 100m+ is approximately 700 now


----------



## isaidso

Thanks very much. I'll be back tonight to edit.


----------



## SkYsCrApEr2013

Source: Wikipedia

London

Com: 51 (Tallest: The Shard (310m) )
U/C: 10 (Tallest: The Pinnacle (288m) )
Pro: 29 (Tallest: The Three Spires (253m) )

(I'll just list here any other stuff they've got)

App: 50 (Tallest: Columbus Tower (237m) )
Cancelled: 24 (Tallest: London Millennium Tower (386m) )
Demo: 2 (Tallest: Both (100m) )
Visionary: 16 (Tallest: Mile High Eco Tower (1500m) )


----------



## Pals_RGB

*MUMBAI*

source - Wikipedia + SSC Mumbai city forum + Local information
plz note that the majority of the builders/developers in Mumbai don't reveal the height of the buildings. As a result height of almost half of the buildings in Mumbai are unknown. Also i thnk about 1/4th of the skyscrapers projects are not reported here...

Anyway here is the list ~ 100m+ ~

Completed______________ 131 (tallest - Imperial tower, 254m)
Under construction ______ 200+ (tallest - World one, 442m)

Approved ______________ 150+ (tallest - Shreepati gardens, 400m)
Proposed/On hold _______ 50-100/20-40 [appx] (India tower 720m)

100M+ in 2000 _________ less than 20
100M+ in 2008 _________ less than 50
100M+ in 2012 _________ 131
100M+ in 2020 _________ 500 (appx)


----------



## Pals_RGB

^^Floor count of 30 taken into account for those buildings whose height is not available.


----------



## Pals_RGB

isaidso said:


> A very rough look at what might be in 5-6 years.
> 
> Completed, Construction, Proposed


An approved building is more likely to get built than a proposed building. Proposed buildings have to go through approvals from authorities..and may get rejected. So u need to consider Approved than proposed or either add both the categories.
Also one thing the list is not correct in terms of Asian cities. I can gurantee you that. Emporis and CTBUH are not at all reliable sources for Asian cities, so i never follow them. They are goog for American, European and Australian cities though.


----------



## Yuri S Andrade

*LONDRINA*

*COM*

Torre Málaga --- 120 m --- 34 --- 2006 --- residential 

Oscar Fuganti --- 108 m --- 32 --- 1998 --- office 

Torre Valverde --- 107 m --- 28 --- residential 

Torre Madri --- 102 m --- 27 --- residential 


*T/O*

Torre Alicante --- 130 m --- 37 --- 2013 --- residential

Torre Pietra --- 114 m --- 30 --- 2014 --- office 


*U/C*

Maison Héritage --- 146 m --- 40 --- 2014 --- residential 


^^
Only Oscar Fuganti is located Downtown. All the others are on Gleba Palhano, the booming district across the lakes.

Not listed on Emporis, but I believe they're just above 100 m: 

*Palhano Premium* (U/C)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1157495. 

*Jardim Sul* (U/C)








_Pierrotlefou_

Both are office buildings, located on Gleba Palhano.

Also, on Gleba Palhano, there is *L'Essence* (COM / residential): 









So in *Londrina*, we have *4 or 5* completed, *2* T/O and *1 or 3* U/C.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


P.S. *São Paulo* figures are likely to be way higher. There are many many residential buildings just above 100 m popping up everywhere.


----------



## teresabaixue

Archaean said:


> Gaolumi isnt the most reliable of sources. It overestimates about as much as emporis underestimates.


 Gaoloumi dose not overestimate，their database underestimates because it has not been updated for a long time，in every city forum，data is very accurate because they were all locals and there are strict rules.
But as I have said，most cities forum don't statistical 150m-，big cities don't statistical 200m-，so there is no database about buildings 100m+ except for some small cities :lol:
And as far as I know，the Chinese government has not released official detailed data :lol:


----------



## QuantumX

teresabaixue said:


> Gaoloumi dose not overestimate，their database underestimates because it has not been updated for a long time，in every city forum，data is very accurate because they were all locals and there are strict rules.
> But as I have said，most cities forum don't statistical 150m-，big cities don't statistical 200m-，so there is no database about buildings 100m+ except for some small cities :lol:
> And as far as I know，the Chinese government has not released official detailed data :lol:


I commend Isaidso for his efforts, but so many cities these days have buildings over 300m+ that I think it is just too overwhelming to try to count them and there are so many that they really do not stand out in a skyline these days. In today's big city skylines around the world, a skyscraper has to be at least 150 meters to even be noticed. That is why I prefer sticking to the 150 meter criterion.

I absolutely hate here in Miami when another developer puts up another condo that's less than 150 meters, especially when they are only a meter shy of it.


----------



## Pals_RGB

How about starting a new thread to count 200m+ (*real skyscraper*) only?

*# of 200m+ Buildings Completed, U/C, Proposed *


----------



## QuantumX

Pals_RGB said:


> How about starting a new thread to count 200m+ (*real skyscraper*) only?
> 
> *# of 200m+ Buildings Completed, U/C, Proposed *


I think at 150m+ you can still get a good sized forest without having too many skyscrapers to count. I think starting at 200m+ cuts out a lot of skyscrapers in a lot of cities. What makes 200m+ a real skyscraper anyway? Is that your own personal criterion?


----------



## Pals_RGB

QuantumX said:


> I think at 150m+ you can still get a good sized forest without having too many skyscrapers to count. I think starting at 200m+ cuts out a lot of skyscrapers in a lot of cities.


So lets start a new thread for 150m+ then.



QuantumX said:


> What makes 200m+ a real skyscraper anyway? Is that your own personal criterion?


SSC criteria 

over 300m = supertall
200- 299m = skyscraper
100- 199m = highrise


----------



## Birmingham

The possibility of getting an accurate list is 0.00000000000001%. Why are people kicking off?? :dunno:


----------



## QuantumX

Pals_RGB said:


> SSC criteria
> 
> over 300m = supertall
> 200- 299m = skyscraper
> 100- 199m = highrise


How was this established? Where is this printed?


*Definition: A skyscraper is defined on Emporis as a multi-story building whose architectural height is at least 100 meters.*



Birmingham said:


> The possibility of getting an accurate list is 0.00000000000001%. :dunno:


True! Even here in Miami, for instance, there are buildings that we know exceeded their original heights specifications and others that didn't meet their original height specifications, but we have no way of nailing down what height the building actually is. In cases where buildings exceeded the height specification for which they were approved, there might even be a penalty involved if the actual height of the building became known, especially in cases where the Federal Aviation Administration had to give approval.


----------



## isaidso

teresabaixue said:


> But as I have said，most cities forum don't statistical 150m-，big cities don't statistical 200m-，so there is no database about buildings 100m+ except for some small cities :lol:


What I don't understand is that the information must exist somewhere. Even in China, cities would know what buildings exist in their jurisdiction. When buildings go up the city would know how tall it is. How would they not? It's surely a matter of the information being kept in private and/or government hands.


----------



## isaidso

QuantumX said:


> Yes, but his bias against Miami really shows. He finally mentions it on page 6 and as not part of any list. He even lists St. Petersburg, Florida before ever mentioning Miami.


What do you mean? If Miami wasn't mentioned till page 6 that was because there are about 100 cities to document, not bias for one over another. Was I supposed to do it all in one day? Do you have any idea how much work this thread was? There's a reason I haven't updated in ages, it became too much for me. :|


----------



## Pals_RGB

QuantumX said:


> How was this established? Where is this printed?
> 
> 
> *Definition: A skyscraper is defined on Emporis as a multi-story building whose architectural height is at least 100 meters.*


I think there is no official definition or height above which a building may be classified as a *skyscraper*. Different websites, organizations and even countries/cities follow different criteria to classify skyscrapers (taliking about height). Ten years ago a 12 storey or 35 meter building was considered as skyscrapers. Now some websites and cities considers only 200m+ as skyscrapers. In some small cities a 20 storey building is considered a skyscraper, but in big cities even a 40 strey building may not be called a skyscraper.


> A *skyscraper* is a tall, continuously habitable building of many storeys, usually designed for office and commercial use. *There is no official definition or height above which a building may be classified as a skyscraper. *
> 
> The term "skyscraper" was first applied to buildings of steel framed construction of at least 10 storeys in the late 19th century, a result of public amazement at the tall buildings being built in major cities like Chicago, New York City, Philadelphia, Detroit, and St. Louis.[8] The first steel frame skyscraper was the Home Insurance Building (originally 10 storeys with a height of 42 m or 138 ft) in Chicago, Illinois in 1885.
> 
> A loose convention of some in the United States and Europe draws the lower limit of a skyscraper at 150 m or 490 ft.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skyscraper




QuantumX said:


> What makes 200m+ a real skyscraper anyway? Is that your own personal criterion?





QuantumX said:


> How was this established? Where is this printed?


I don't know whether it is printed somewhere or not but this is the standard method SSC is following over the years to classify buildings/projects which you can see in their homepage. 

So i will go by SSC (200m-299m).


----------



## univer

univer said:


> My estimation for top 15 *100m+ completed* building :
> 
> 10.Chicago 351
> 
> 11. Seoul ~300 (CTBUH said 247 in 12/2010)
> Kuala lumpur ~300 (CTBUH said 244 in 12/2010)
> Singapore ~300 (CTBUH said 238 in 12/2010)
> Chongqing ~300 (CTBUH said 226 in 12/2010)
> 15.Busan 280+


^^According to Emporis, Singapore has 332 building above 30 floors 
http://www.emporis.com/city/singapore-singapore/existing-buildings/25


----------



## QuantumX

isaidso said:


> What do you mean? If Miami wasn't mentioned till page 6 that was because there are about 100 cities to document, not bias for one over another. Was I supposed to do it all in one day? Do you have any idea how much work this thread was? There's a reason I haven't updated in ages, it became too much for me. :|


Sorry Isaidso, but I was confused by how you were going about this. Yes, I can imagine how much work it was.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

According to Wikipedia and some others sites, a skyscraper is a building with at least 15 floors, or at least 100 meters, but there isn't any accurate estimates for the height of a skyscraper.


----------



## teresabaixue

isaidso said:


> What I don't understand is that the information must exist somewhere. Even in China, cities would know what buildings exist in their jurisdiction. When buildings go up the city would know how tall it is. How would they not? It's surely a matter of the information being kept in private and/or government hands.


Yes， the information must exist somewhere，but the problem is wether there is authority for statistics :lol:
China Bureau of Statistics is not CTBUH.They are not responsible for statistics and published the number of 100m+
For example：The People's Republic of China Ministry of Housing and Urban-Rural Development，they publish a lot of official information，such as China Construction Yearbook，hundreds of pages，but they don't count the number of 100m+:dunno:l


----------



## isaidso

Maybe a private Chinese citizen will take it upon himself/herself to publish a comprehensive data base one day.


----------



## QuantumX

That would be nice. I don't think we have anywhere near the full story on Shanghai and Shenzen.


----------



## Birmingham

To be honest I totally agree. It's hard to keep up with London's proposals let alone somewhere like Shenzhen, Shanghai etc. 

I think it's a case of doing the best you can with the data you can then.


----------



## Archaean

Actually, considering the small number of them, its very easy to keep up with London highrise developments.


----------



## isaidso

Edit.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

*UPDATE*

*Seoul 서울*
Buildings +100 meters tall built: 230**
Buildings +100 meters tall under construction: 22*
Buildings +100 meters tall proposed: 11

*Update: 01/10/2013 ---> 8 skyscrapers started their construction between September and October 2013. 4 of these will be complete already next year.

**Update: 01/10/2013 ---> With this update, skyscrapers that is registered are 230. Until 30/09/2013 skyscrapers that is registered were only 219.

Source: SSP (SkyScraperPage.com)


----------



## teresabaixue

There is a question what is the definition of a “city”？
For example,
Chongqing is the largest of the four direct-controlled municipalities of China. The municipality is divided into 38 subdivisions.


Chongqing area： 82,402.95 square kilometers, Population：29,450,000

The urban area ： 4,403.19 square kilometers , Population： 9,650,000
Administrative map of the Chongqing municipality
pale-yellow area is urban area


----------



## isaidso

In Chongqing's case, urban area sounds more reasonable. To put things in perspective, the Netherlands is only 41,543 km2.


----------



## univer

teresabaixue said:


> Are you sure about that？
> 
> Chongqing bulit more than 50 100m+ every month？600 100m+ every year？so only 5 years Chongqing will have over 3000 100m+？


Hong Kong in the 2000s, there are some years where at least 150 buildings(>100m) were built (about 15 buildings 100m+ every month) .

So about Chongqing, 600 buildings built every year , it's unimaginable. Even though Chongqing aera has 30 millions inhabitant.

However, he may be right to say that chongqing‘s 100m＋ towers are more than shanghai’s (more than 1200 high rises 100m+):nuts: : 



Scion said:


> Urban planning model


----------



## teresabaixue

isaidso said:


> In Chongqing's case, urban area sounds more reasonable. To put things in perspective, the Netherlands is only 41,543 km2.


Most of the Chinese cities have this problem，there are 286 Prefecture-level cities,4 Municipal cities,2 Special Administrative Region.
A Chinese city is divided into several county-level divisions, including Urban districts, Suburban districts，rural districts, rural counties and county-level cities.
For example：the city of Tianjin








Tianjin is divided into 16 county-level divisions,1-13 is city-governed district. pale-yellow area is urban district(1-6 division）,7-13 is suburban district,14-16 is country. They built 100m+not only in urban area,for example：Goldin Finance 117 project is in Xiqing district(9 in the pic),over 100 100m+buildings built in Binhai New Area(7 in the pic) is faraway from urban area.


----------



## teresabaixue

univer said:


> Hong Kong in the 2000s, there are some years where at least 150 buildings(>100m) were built (about 15 buildings 100m+ every mouth) .
> 
> So about Chongqing, 600 buildings every year , it's unimaginable. Even though Chongqing aera has 30 millions inhabitant.
> 
> However, he may be right to say that chongqing‘s 100m＋ towers are more than shanghai’s (more than 1200 high rises 100m+):nuts:


I think so. 
Maybe urban area of Chongqing‘s 100m＋ towers are less than Shanghai’s，but the suburban area of Chongqing has a lot of 100m＋ towers.
Suburban districts of Chongqing such as Wanzhou，Fuling，Jiangjin，Hechuan，Nanchuan，where similar geographical environment with Hong Kong,30-storey residentials are very common.
If Chongqing considered to be a city of 30 million population, rather than the 10 million population city. Maybe Chongqing‘s 100m＋ towers are more than Shanghai’s，even can challenge Hongkong :nuts:


----------



## KøbenhavnK

Hong Kong: 2630...

Just an example. People post numbers combining sources as emporis, ctbuh and ssp.

If people are able to combine those databases they must have made a database themselves to exclude overlapping....

Some even quote wikipedia. If wiki is to be trusted it must refer to credible sources.

Where did the wiki numbers come from. I saw a list once where Warsaw was in top 10 of cities with most skyscrapers.... Wiki Seriously???

I believe that there are more than 2630 +100 buildings in Hong Kong.

But what is this worth if there are no credible sources (emporis or ctbuh or ssp or local building accounts or...

I would like to know where people get their numbers. More than 10 percent of ALL buildings in CTBUH are in New York City. Clearly that doesn't reflect reality. But which sources are more reliable????


----------



## macpolo

teresabaixue said:


> I think so.
> Maybe urban area of Chongqing‘s 100m＋ towers are less than Shanghai’s，but the suburban area of Chongqing has a lot of 100m＋ towers.
> Suburban districts of Chongqing such as Wanzhou，Fuling，Jiangjin，Hechuan，Nanchuan，where similar geographical environment with Hong Kong,30-storey residentials are very common.
> If Chongqing considered to be a city of 30 million population, rather than the 10 million population city. Maybe Chongqing‘s 100m＋ towers are more than Shanghai’s，even can challenge Hongkong :nuts:


ive made a comment without the official source to support it with , I've only found one source saying "chongqing's high-rise number stands by the second in china just after Shanghai with the amount of over 10000" back in 2008,but no sources of exact height or number, nor the definition of the word "high rise " in this article. so I edit my post now , excuse for my cause of this .


----------



## isaidso

teresabaixue said:


> Most of the Chinese cities have this problem，there are 286 Prefecture-level cities,4 Municipal cities,2 Special Administrative Region.
> A Chinese city is divided into several county-level divisions, including Urban districts, Suburban districts，rural districts, rural counties and county-level cities.
> 
> Tianjin is divided into 16 county-level divisions,1-13 is city-governed district. pale-yellow area is urban district(1-6 division）,7-13 is suburban district,14-16 is country. They built 100m+not only in urban area,for example：Goldin Finance 117 project is in Xiqing district(9 in the pic),over 100 100m+buildings built in Binhai New Area(7 in the pic) is faraway from urban area.


Thanks for the crash course; it clarified things quite a bit. Based on what you've said, I'd only count 1-6 as part of Chongqing. The rest are part of Chongqing region. Counting 100m+ highrises in Chongqinq, I'd limit it to those 6 central areas.

Likewise, metropolitan Toronto is usually listed at around 5.9 million people in an area of 7,125 sq km. Within this area there are about 8 high rise clusters besides the main one downtown. The Greater Golden Horseshoe has over 9 million people over 31,561 sq km encompassing lots of other cities and towns, but I'd never include high rises in this larger regional area as part of Toronto's count.


----------



## isaidso

univer said:


> However, he may be right to say that chongqing‘s 100m＋ towers are more than shanghai’s (more than 1200 high rises 100m+)


Possibly, but photos can be deceiving. For all we know, 90% of the high rises in that photo could be under 100m. One thing remains constant: good data on most Chinese cities is hard to come by.


----------



## tita01

1,000 100m+ buildings in Metro Manila by 2016


----------



## Pals_RGB

tita01 said:


> 1,000 100m+ buildings in Metro Manila by 2016


That's great. I think Mumbai will touch that magical figure by around 2020-21.


----------



## isaidso

Wow, that's an impressive milestone. kay:


----------



## Seoul_Korea

*Seoul, South Korea*

*Completed* (antenna is included with height)
1. Three IFC Seoul, 284 m
2. Mokdong Hyperion Tower A, 267 m
3. KLI 63 Building, 266 m
4. Tower Palace 3 Tower G, 264 m
5. Trade Tower, 257 m
6. The Federation of Korean Industries Building, 244 m
7. Tower Palace 1 Tower B, 234 m
8. Mokdong Hyperion Tower B, 232 m
9. Star Tower, 225 m
10. Tower Palace 1 Tower A, 209 m
11. Tower Palace 1 Tower C, 209 m
12. Mokdong Hyperion Tower C, 202 m
13. Samsung Electronics HQ, 200 m
14. Conrad Seoul, 196 m
15. Gundae Posco the Star City Tower A, 196 m
16. The Sharp Star City Tower A, 196 m
17. Tower Palace 2 Tower E, 191 m
18. Tower Palace 2 Tower F, 191 m
19. Sindorim Daeseong Dcube City Daeseong Group HQ, 190 m
20. Techno Mart 21, 189 m
21. One IFC Seoul, 186 m
22. Sindorim Daeseong Dcube Tower 1, 183 m
23. Sindorim Daeseong Dcube Tower 2, 183 m
24. Mokdong Trapalace Tower A, 183 m
25. Mokdong Trapalace Tower C, 183 m
26. Sindorim Techno Mart, 182 m
27. Seogyo Xi West Valley Office Tower, 180 m
28. Seogyo Xi West Valley Residential Tower 1, 180 m
29. Seogyo Xi West Valley Residential Tower 2, 180 m
30. Gundae Posco the Star City Tower B, 177 m
31. Two IFC Seoul, 176 m
32. ASEM Tower, 176 m
33. Boramae Chereville, 174 m
34. Doosan Tower, 174 m
35. LG Gangnam Tower, 173 m
36. The Sharp Star City Tower C, 171 m
37. Galleria Foret Tower 1, 170 m
38. Galleria Foret Tower 2, 170 m
39. Hyundai 41 Tower, 168 m
40. Academy Suite, 167 m
41. SBS Broadcasting Center, 167 m
42. S-Trenue, 165 m
43. Tower Palace 1 Tower D, 164 m
44. Daelim Acrovill 1, 163 m
45. Daelim Acrovill 2, 163 m
46. Mokdong Trapalace Tower B, 163 m
47. Hyundai Superville Tower D, 162 m
48. SK Building, 160 m
49. Mokdong Trapalace Tower D, 160 m
50. I-Park Tower 103, 159 m
51. I-Park Tower 101, 156 m
52. The Sharp Star City Tower D, 155 m
53. Brownstone Seoul 101, 155 m
54. Seocho Chereville Tower 1, 155 m
55. Seocho Chereville Tower 2, 155 m
56. Sangbong Sante le Ciel East Tower, 155 m
57. Sangbong Sante le Ciel West Tower, 155 m
58. POSCO Center, 154 m
59. Yeouido Richensia Tower 1, 151 m
60. Dongbu Finance Building, 151 m
61. Centreville Asterium Office Tower, 150 m
62. Centreville Asterium Residential Tower 101, 150 m
63. Centreville Asterium Residential Tower 102, 150 m
64. Jamsil Prugio Worldmark 1, 150 m
65. Jamsil Prugio Worldmark 2, 150 m
66. Namsan Trapalace Office Tower, 150 m
67. Namsan Trapalace Residential Tower, 150 m
68. Wolgok New City Complex, 150 m
69. Hawolgok Starclass Tower A, 150 m
70. Hawolgok Starclass Tower B, 150 m
71. Samsung Distribution Tower, 150 m
72. Samsung Life Insurance Tower, 150 m
73. Dong Yang Group HQ, 150 m
74. Galleria Palace Tower A, 150 m
75. Galleria Palace Tower B, 150 m
76. Galleria Palace Tower C, 150 m
77. Lotte Castle Gold Tower 1, 149 m
78. Lotte Castle Gold Tower 2, 149 m
79. SK Telecom HQ, 147 m
80. Yeouido Richensia Tower 2, 146 m
81. LG Twin Tower 1, 144 m
82. LG Twin Tower 2, 144 m
83. Meritz Building, 143 m
84. Mapo Lotte Castle President 101, 141 m
85. Mapo Lotte Castle President 102, 141 m
86. Brownstone Seoul 102, 141 m
87. Boramae Nasan Suite, 141 m
88. Wangsipri Shift Tower 1, 141 m
89. Mokdong Hyperion II Tower 202, 140 m
90. Mokdong Hyperion II Tower 206, 140 m
91. Lotte Sky Tower, 140 m
92. Glostar Center Tower 1, 140 m
93. Glostar Center Tower 2, 140 m
94. Boramae Fantasia Tower, 140 m
95. Hotel Lotte Downtown, 138 m
96. Sinhan River Tower, 137 m
97. MMAA Building, 136 m
98. Centreville Asterium Residential Tower 103, 135 m
99. Yongsan City Park Tower 103, 135 m
100. Mapo Obelisk Tower 1, 135 m
101. Park Suites Seoul Tower A, 135 m
102. Park Suites Seoul Tower B, 135 m
103. Hanhwa Securities Building, 134 m
104. Daewoo Trumpworld Two Tower 1, 134 m
105. Daewoo Trumpworld Two Tower 2, 134 m
106. Good Morning Securities Building, 134 m
107. Mokdong Chereville Tower 1, 134 m
108. Mokdong Chereville Tower 2, 134 m
109. I-Park Tower 102, 133 m
110. Daewoo Trumpworld One Tower 1, 133 m
111. Daewoo Trumpworld One Tower 2, 133 m
112. Posteel Tower, 133 m
113. Jongro Tower, 132 m
114. Seocho Garak Tower East, 130 m
115. Hyundai Superville Tower C, 130 m
116. Kumho Richensia Yongsan Tower A, 130 m
117. Kumho Richensia Yongsan Tower B, 130 m
118. Kumho Richensia Yongsan Tower C, 130 m
119. Mokdong Hyperion II Tower 104, 130 m
120. Yongsan City Park Tower 101, 130 m
121. Yongsan City Park Tower 102, 130 m
122. Mokdong Hyperion II Tower 201, 130 m
123. Daewoo Worldmark Apartments A, 130 m
124. Daewoo Worldmark Apartments B, 130 m
125. Hyundai Parkville, 130 m
126. Korea HP Plaza, 128 m
127. Ferrum Tower, 128 m
128. Korea Special Comstruction Centre, 126 m
129. Chang Kyong Building, 126 m
130. Wangsipri Shift Tower 2, 126 m
131. The Sharp Jamsil Tower A, 126 m
132. The Sharp Star City Tower B, 125 m
133. Hungkuk insurance Building, 125 m
134. Seoul Finance Building, 125 m
135. Lotte Castle Empire 101, 123 m
136. Lotte Castle Empire 102, 123 m
137. Daelim Acroriver Tower A, 122 m
138. Seogyo Xi West Valley Residential Tower 4, 121 m
139. STX Namsan Tower, 121 m
140. Daesang Acrovista Tower B, 120 m
141. Daesang Acrovista Tower C, 120 m
142. Sungindong Lotte Chonjiin Tower II, 120 m
143. Sungindong Lotte Chonjiin Tower III, 120 m
144. Dae Myung Tower, 120 m
145. Kumho Main Tower, 120 m
146. Mapo Masters Tower, 119 m
147. Lotte Gwanak Tower, 118 m
148. Glass Tower, 118 m
149. Mokdong Hyperion II Tower 203, 118 m
150. Kyobo Gangnam Tower, 118 m
151. Boutique Monaco, 117 m
152. Dongah Media Center, 117 m
153. Sigma Tower, 116 m
154. Hyunam Building, 116 m
155. Lotte Castle Ivy 1, 116 m
156. Lotte Castle Ivy 2, 116 m
157. Korea Veterans Association Building, 115 m
158. Hotel Lotte World, 115 m
159. Mokdong Hyperion II Tower 205, 115 m
160. Janggyodong Hanhwa, 114 m
161. Seoul Square, 114 m
162. Sindonga Fire & Marine Insurance, 113 m
163. Park Hyatt Seoul, 113 m
164. Handok Medicine HQ, 113 m
165. Hotel Oakwood Premier, 112 m
166. Mapo Obelisk Tower II, 112 m
167. COEX InterContinental Seoul, 112 m
168. Daelim Acrotel, 112 m
169. Woori Bank HQ, 112 m
170. Hyundai Tower Seocho, 112 m
171. Daehan Investment Trust Building, 111 m
172. N Tower, 110 m
173. State Tower, 110 m
174. Mapo Trapalace Tower A, 110 m
175. Samil Building, 110 m
176. Donghun Building, 110 m
177. JW Marriott Hotel Seoul, 110 m
178. Mokdong KT Plaza, 110 m
179. Dongbang Jongro Building, 110 m
180. Changdong Apartment Complex, 110 m
181. Hanhwa Nonlife Insurance Center, 108 m
182. Samsung City Center, 108 m
183. ING Tower, 107 m
184. Hanmi Pharmaceutical Building, 107 m
185. Yonsei Medical Center, 107 m
186. Kukje Electronics, 107 m
187. Korea Technology Center, 106 m
188. Lotte Building, 106 m
189. Capital Tower, 105 m
190. Yongsan City Park Tower 202, 105 m
191. Mokdong Paragon Tower 105, 105 m
192. Mokdong Twinville Tower 1, 105 m
193. Mokdong Twinville Tower 2, 105 m
194. Yonsei Severance Building, 105 m
195. COEX InterContinental Seoul, 105 m
196. Grand InterContinental Seoul, 105 m
197. Kukdong Building, 105 m
198. Keukdong Construction HQ, 105 m
199. Bogwang Building, 105 m
200. YTN HQ, 104 m
201. CamBridge Building, 103 m
202. Pacific Tower, 103 m
203. Dongbang Life Insurance Building, 103 m
204. Dongyang Investment and Finance Building, 102 m
205. LIG Tower, 102 m
206. The Sharp Seocho Tower A, 102 m
207. The Sharp Seocho Tower B, 102 m
208. The Sharp Seocho Tower C, 102 m
209. I-Space Tower 101, 101 m
210. I-Space Tower 102, 101 m
211. I-Space Tower 103, 101 m
212. I-Space Tower 104, 101 m
213. Yongsan City Park Tower 201, 101 m
214. Geonyeong Mixed Use, 101 m
215. Buycksan125 Building, 101 m
216. Kuhmo Lake View, 101 m
217. Seoul IT Center, 101 m
218. Golden Tower, 101 m
219. GS Jongro Tower A, 100 m
220. GS Jongro Tower B, 100 m
221. Mapo Trapalace Tower B, 100 m
222. Jangandong Chereville 101, 100 m
223. Jangandong Chereville 102, 100 m
224. Jangandong Chereville 103, 100 m
225. Woosung Character 199 Officetel, 100 m
226. Hyundai Tower Songpa, 100 m
*U/C*
227. Lotte World Tower, 556 m
228. Ichon Rex Tower A, 201 m
227. Sangbong Premier's Emco Tower A, 185 m
228. Sangbong Premier's Emco Tower B, 159 m
229. Sangbong Premier's Emco Tower C, 159 m
230. KCC Welltz Tower A, 150 m
231. KCC Welltz Tower B, 150 m
232. Sindonga Familie Residential Tower A, 150 m
233. Sindonga Familie Residential Tower B, 150 m
234. Ssangyong Yongsan Platinum Tower A, 150 m
235. Ssangyong Yongsan Platinum Tower B, 150 m
236. Hangang Mapo Prugio 101, 130 m
237. Hangang Mapo Prugio 102, 130 m
238. Geumcheon IT Factory Tower 1, 100 m
239. Geumcheon IT Factory Tower 2, 100 m
240. Ichon Rex Tower B, ? m
241. Ichon Rex Tower C, ? m
*On hold*
242. Parc1 Tower A, 338 m
243. Parc1 Tower B, 271 m
244. Seoul Forest eConvenient World Tower 1, 207 m
245. Seoul Forest eConvenient World Tower 2, 207 m
246. Kookmin Bank HQ, 172 m
247. Daewang Corporate HQ, 152 m
248. Four Seasons Hotel, 107 m
249. InterContinental Hotel at Parc1, 100 m
*Proposed*
250. Seoul Light, 650 m
251. Hyundai Global Business Center, 540 m
252. American City Queendom Seoul Landmark Hotel, 250 m
253. Picity Tower 1, 158 m
254. Picity Tower 2, 158 m
255. Picity Tower 3, 158 m
256. Amorepacific Office Building, 110 m

TOTAL --> 256
Completed: 226
U/C: 17
O/H: 8
Pro: 7


----------



## wino

tita01 said:


> 1,000 100m+ buildings in Metro Manila by 2016


wow! 
That is seriously more than what New York already have +plans..

Did you make a new compilation? The last time it was like this.. big jump?


tita01 said:


> 100m +
> *Metro Manila*
> 
> 320 - Completed
> 
> 197 - Under Construction
> 
> 113 - Proposal
> 
> Source: Philippine Forum SSC ,Urbika, & Emporis and also my list
> 
> Note: Many Unknown Completed & Construction in the Cities of Manila,Quezon City and Makati
> 
> if you are not believe i give you a list


----------



## isaidso

That's what I was thinking. The tally was at 630 just before Christmas. Manila will get another 370 100m+ buildings in the next 2 years?


----------



## lochinvar

The number looks unreliable. Needs further proof.


----------



## tita01

sorry for inclusion of 35-99m towers 

only 650 towers with 100m+ by 2016 

*375 completed ( 2014)
272 u|c ( as of 2014 )
120+ ( proposals,on-hold )
*

1,000 100m towers in Manila by *2020 * not 2016 sorry!


----------



## isaidso

No worries. That sounds right. 1000 by 2020 is still very good. That could put it in the top 3 globally.


----------



## mapedia

Please see this post...

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1705989

At http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1705989 we have built an interactive map of Architecture, worldwide, its a WIP, but it does contain Skyscrapers, categorised by height brackets i.e. 50m- 99m, 100m - 150m etc.

These locations were derived from Wikipedia, so if you click on each location, it will show the Wikipedia Article on that building. Our system is NOT based on Wikipedia though, so, once you have created an account, you can actually drag and drop new Buildings onto this map, and then add your own Article to it, add images, and so on.

Would anyone in this forum be interested in a project to further map out the worlds Skyscrapers, or indeed any other buildings of note onto this map? Our Options for Architecture feature the USE of the building, and also its Period/Style. So its possible to narrow down your results too, as an example...

Skyscrapers in city X: That are Commercial: Art Deco

or

Skyscrapers in city Y: That are Spiritual: GothicRevivial

You can be as general or specific with your searches as fits your needs.

Mapedia, is a WIKI, you can add, edit, and contribute to locations on the map. And we can also import Wikipedia locations, including their own Categorisation. If we can get a small team of knowledgable individuals, we could build a growing map of the worlds Skyscrapers.

Also, we are totally open to ideas on how our Options (map filters) can be enhanced. If you think something is missing or needs alteration, we are open to discuss this.

Cheers

Chris Thomas
www.mapedia-uk.net


----------



## mapedia

IMHO, I think the Wikipedia method of Categorising Skyscrapers is a good model to follow. They use height brackets i.e.

50m - 99m
100m - 149m
150m - 199m
200m - 249m
250m - 299m
300m - 349m
350m +

If you choose to List all the buildings over 100m+, then this will be a VERY large list, and one that is constantly growing. What IS the base definition of a Skyscraper, 50m+? In which case, this is just one bracket up from that, and so it will capture near ALL of modern Skyscrapers.

Where as, if we can work to produce a set of Skyscrapers bracketed by the Wikipedia model, then each bracket will tend to follow historical limits (to some extent) and also the Super Tall's list, of 350m+ will reflect how rare that bracket is right now.

Of course, as time passes we can add 350 - 399m, 400m - 449m and so on.

Cheers

Chris Thomas
www.mapedia-uk.net


----------



## isaidso

Is this by roof height? Spires/antennas often exaggerate a building's height tremendously.


----------



## isaidso

I thought this was interesting:

100m+ Buildings Completed, U/C, Proposed

01. China 3,796
02. U.S.A. 3008
03. Japan 895
04. Canada 728
04. South Korea 728

06. Thailand 685
07. United Arab Emirates 509
08. India 489
09. Australia 459
10. Philippines 417


Source: SSP


----------



## tim1807

Canada.:nuts:

All these countries have a a big population. Except for Canada and Australia but there almost everyone lives in big cities. And then there's the UAE.


----------



## univer

isaidso said:


> No worries. That sounds right. 1000 by 2020 is still very good. That could put it in the top 3 globally.


1000 100m+ completed by 2020 can't put in the top 3 globally. Because Shenzhen has already 1000 until now ( Hong Kong reached that figure around 1997-1998, and Shanghai in 2011) . Guangzhou now has more than 700 completed, and is booming construction, so that could easily touch 1000 before 2020.

So with 1000 completed in 2020, Manila will probably compete with Mumbai and Chongqing for the top 5 globally.


----------



## isaidso

Alright, but Manila could close the gap with Shanghai could it not?



tim1807 said:


> Canada.:nuts:
> 
> All these countries have a a big population. Except for Canada and Australia but there almost everyone lives in big cities. And then there's the UAE.


Canada, Australia, and the UAE certainly pop out. None of these 3 countries should make any such top 10 let alone 4th, 7th, and 9th. If Canada keeps building like it is, it may move ahead of Japan into 3rd although India and the Philippines are sure to bump it back down eventually.

Btw, 50% of Canadians live in places under 1 million in the metropolitan area. It's really just the six 1 million+ metros carrying the whole tally.


----------



## tita01

i think we can beat Bangkok in terms of 100m buildings by 2016 

but manila needs a mega tall structure!


----------



## wino

isaidso said:


> I thought this was interesting:
> 
> 100m+ Buildings Completed, U/C, Proposed
> 
> 01. China 3,796
> 02. U.S.A. 3008
> 03. Japan 895
> 04. Canada 728
> 04. South Korea 728
> 
> 06. Thailand 685
> 07. United Arab Emirates 509
> 08. India 489
> 09. Australia 459
> 10. Philippines 417
> 
> 
> Source: SSP


It's for the whole country, not just major city?


----------



## Hebrewtext

*Tel Aviv - Yafo & metropolitan area 
*

built - 101 + ( no anthenas or spires) 

under construction - 88

approved/building permit -127 
= 316

proposed - 100 - 200 

total 400- 500 

built


Code:


[B]Built[/B]
Rank	Name	City	Location	Built	Use	Height (tip)	Floors (above ground)	Source
  
1-Moshe Aviv Tower (City Gate) Ramat Gan Diamond Exchange District 2001 Office, Residential 244 m (771 ft) 68 [1][2] 
  2- Azrieli Center Circular Tower Tel Aviv Ayalon Highway 1999 Office 187 m (614 ft) 49 [3] 
  3-Leonardo City Tower Ramat Gan Diamond Exchange District 2000 Hotel, Residential 170 m (560 ft) 45 [ ]      
4-Azrieli Center Triangular Tower Tel Aviv Ayalon Highway 1999 Office 169 m (554 ft) 48  
  5-Electra Tower Tel Aviv Ayalon Highway 2011 Office 165 m (541 ft) 47  
 6- K tower 1
		Multipurpose	m160	40	2013
K Tower 2 7-
Ashdod
		Multipurpose	m160	40	2014
 

8-Champion Motors Tower Bnei Brak Industrial Zone 2013 Office 159 m (522 ft) 40  
   9-Kirya Tower Tel Aviv Ayalon Highway 2005 Office 158 m (518 ft) 45  
                  10-  Nave Tower Bat Yam  2012 Residential 158 m (518 ft) 42     
9 11-W-Tower Tel Aviv Park Tzameret 2009 Residential 156 m (512 ft) 46  
1 12-Azrieli Center Square Tower Tel Aviv Ayalon Highway 2007 Office 154 m (505 ft) 46  
  13-Vision Tower Tel Aviv Kiryat Atidim 2010 Office 150 m (490 ft) 43     

 
 


 


14-Neve Tzedek Tower Tel Aviv Neve Tzedek 2007 Residential 147 m (482 ft) 47  
15-BSR Tower 3 Bnei Brak Bnei Brak CBD 2013 Office 144 m (472 ft) 38 [5] 
16- Meier on Rothschild Tower Tel Aviv Rothschild Boulevard
	Residential	142	40	2013

17-Yoo Tel Aviv 2 Tel Aviv Park Tzameret 2007 Residential 142 m (466 ft) 41  
18-Manhattan Tower Tel Aviv Park Tzameret 2009 Residential 140 m (460 ft) 41  
19-Tel Aviv Tower 1 Tel Aviv Nahalat Yitzhak 2000 Residential 140 m (460 ft) 39  
20-Tel Aviv Tower 2 Tel Aviv Nahalat Yitzhak 2000 Residential 140 m (460 ft) 37  
21-Tel Aviv Tower 3 Tel Aviv Nahalat Yitzhak 2013 Residential 140 m (460 ft) 34 [6] 
22-Tel Aviv Tower 4 Tel Aviv Nahalat Yitzhak 2013 Residential 140 m (460 ft) 34 [6

23-Marganit Tower Tel Aviv The Kirya 1987 Office 138 m (453 ft) 17         
 
24-BSR Tower 3 Bnei Brak Industrial Zone 2013 Office 133.9 m (439 ft) 35  
25-First International Bank Tower Tel Aviv Rothschild Boulevard 2009 Office 132 m (433 ft) 35  
26-Ayalon Tower Ramat Gan Diamond Exchange District 2008 Office 130    m (430 ft) 35 [7   ] 
 
27-Yoo Tel Aviv 1 Tel Aviv Park Tzameret 2007 Residential 128 m (420 ft) 40  
1 28- 1 Rothschild Boulevard Tel Aviv Rothschild Boulevard 2010 Residential 125 m (410 ft) 34  
29-Aviv Rothschild Tower Tel Aviv Rothschild Boulevard 2013 Office 125 m (410 ft) 30 [8] 
30-Levinstein Tower Tel Aviv Begin Road 2000 Office 125 m (410 ft) 35     
31-Remez Tower Tel Aviv  2012 Residential 124 m (407 ft) 31  
32-Tzameret Tower 1 Tel Aviv  2002 Residential 123 m (404 ft) 34                
33-Tzameret Tower 2 Tel Aviv  2002 Residential 123 m (404 ft) 34                
34-Tzameret Tower 3 Tel Aviv  2005 Residential 123 m (404 ft) 34                 
35-BSR Tower 2 Bnei Brak  2004 Office 121 m (397 ft) 30                              
 
36-Shalom Meir Tower Tel Aviv  1965 Office 120 to 130 m (390 to 430 ft)  
37-White City   Residence Tel Aviv
		  Residential	m120	31	  2015
38-     Savyon Tower Ramat Gan Ben Gurion St. 2008 Residential 119 m (390 ft) 34  
39-Diamond Tower Ramat Gan Diamond Exchange District 1992 Office 115 m (377 ft) 32  
40-Beeri Nehardaa Tower Tel Aviv  2008 Residential 115 m (377 ft) 31  
41-Sunset Tower Netanya  2011 Residential 115 m (377 ft) 36  
42- Africa Israel tower                           Tel Aviv      115 m                                                                  
43-Gibor Sport House Ramat Gan Diamond Exchange District 2000 Office 114 m (374 ft) 29  
 44-Gindi Sarona 1 
Tel Aviv Southern Kirya
	 Residential	m110  	31	2013 
45-Gindi Sarona 2 
Tel Aviv Southern Kirya
	 Residential	m110  	31	2013 
46-Gindi Sarona 3 
Tel Aviv Southern Kirya
	 Residential	m110  	31	2013 
Sky Tower 2  Netanya- 47
		 Residential	110m	34	2013
 
                                                                
 

48-Central Park Tower 2 Tel Aviv Nahalat Yitzhak 2011 Residential 110 m (360 ft) 35  
49-Faire Tower Ramat Gan  2012 Residential 110 m (360 ft) 3                      
50-Sky Tower 1 Netanya  2011 Residential 110 m (360 ft) 34                       
51-Sky Tower 2 Netanya  2011 Residential 110 m (360 ft) 34

52-Sea Opera 2 Netanya  2009 Residential 109 m (358 ft) 33                     53-BSR Tower 1City Park 
 	 	Ramat Gan     110 m    
54-Aviv BaTzameret Tower Tel Aviv Park Tzameret 2010 Residential 108 m (354 ft) 32  
55-Frishman 46 Tower Tel Aviv  2012 Residential 108 m (354 ft) 28         
 56-Isrotel Tower Tel Aviv  1997 Hotel, Residential 108 m (354 ft) 29           
 57-W Boutique Tower Tel Aviv Park Tzameret 2013 Residential 108 m (354 ft) 31  
 58-Matcal Tower Tel Aviv The Kirya 2005 Office 107 m (351 ft) 17               
 59-Vered Tower Giv'atayim  2001 Office 107 m (351 ft) 30                            
 60-Dizengoff Tower Tel Aviv  1986 Residential 106 m (348 ft) 24                  
 61-Bank Discount Tower Tel Aviv Rothschild Boulevard 2006 Office 105 m (344 ft) 30  
  62-David Tower Suites Netanya| 30 fl | 105m | 
 63-One Tower Tel Aviv Park Tzameret 2009 Residential 105 m (344 ft)    
 64-The Terraces Tower Netanya  2011 Residential 105 m (344 ft) 30 [12       
  65,66-Azorei Hapark towers 1+2 (2x 31 fl)  105m

 67-Gindi Heights 1 Ramat Gan Diamond Exchange District 2010 Residential 104 m (341 ft) 30  
 68-Gindi Heights 2 Ramat Gan Diamond Exchange District 2010 Residential 104 m (341 ft) 30  
   69-Island suites Hotel  Netanya 34 fl 103 m
  70-Amot Platinum Tower 1 Petah Tikva Kiryat Aryeh 2012 Office 102 m         (335 ft) 26    
    71- B.S.R tasemeret 3       102 m
     72-B.S.R tasemeret 2       102 m  
  73-ONE tower             102 m

  74-Beit Rubinstein Tel Aviv Begin Road 1999 Office 102 m (335 ft) 28       
 76,75- tzamarot dan towers Petach Tikva 2X 28 fl 102m
77,78,79,80-Naveh towers Petach Tikva   | 28 FL x 4 |  
 
81,82,83-Ahuzat HaNassi Towers Rehovot 3 x 29 fl
 84,85,86-Dimri Trio Netanya| 3 x 28 fl | 102m |  
 87-Central Park Tower 1 Tel Aviv Nahalat Yitzhak 2011 Residential 102 m (335 ft) 31  
 88-Park Tower Giv'atayim Shetah 9 2011 Residential 102 m (335 ft) 31 [13  
89-Rothschild 30 Tel Aviv Rothschild Boulevard 2011 Residential 102 m (335 ft) 30  
90-NAM Tower Tel Aviv Park Tzameret 2010 Residential 101 m (331 ft)  
91,92,93,94-   shaar hayam Rishon le Zion 4 X24 fl 100 m  
95-Soutine 29 Tower Tel Aviv
		 Residential	100m	29fl	96- 
Azorei HaPark 1  Azorei HaPark  
Petah Tikva	100 m 	31 	skyscraper 	97-
Azorei HaPark 2 Azorei HaPark
 
Petah Tikva	100 m 	31 	skyscraper 	2013

98-Sea One Tower  Tel Aviv 28fl  100m  

                                                                                                                                                      
99-   Bar Kochva Tower Bnei Brak| 100 m | 25 FL |        
 100-Gan Ha'Ir Tower Tel Aviv  1989 Residential 100 m (330 ft) 2
 101-Sonol Tower    99.8 m          29 fl                                         102-Skyline Tower 
	96 m 	29 	high-rise building 	2012 	
  	 76
103- D-Mall Tower [The Diamond Exchange                                   
22 	91 m 	25 	high-rise building 	1978 	
 	  77
Ayalon Insurance House [Dori Towers                                104-
238 	90 m 	20 	high-rise building 	2004 	
						
                                                            Tzameret Dankner 105-
	96 m 	30 	high-rise building 	2010 	
  Platinum Tower [Southern Kirya                                    106-
17 	96 m 	23 	high-rise building 	1999 	
                                                          Lev HaYir Tower 107-
50 	95 m 	26 	high-rise building 	2004 	
8                                                    Europe-Israel Tower 108-
  	95 m 	24 	high-rise building 	1979 	
8                                  Toyota Tower 1 [Toyota Towers] 109-
18 	94 m 	23 	high-rise building 	2001 	
                                                           Alrov Tower      110-          
40 	93 m 	26 	high-rise building 	1999 	
                      85Dizenghoff Tower [Dizenghoff Center] 111-
19 	93 m 	25 	high-rise building 	1985 	
 The Tower                                                                    112- 
28 	92 m 	29 	high-rise building 	1986 	
                            Millennium Tower [Southern Kirya] 113-
18 	92 m 	25 	high-rise building 	1999 	
                                      	                        G Tel Aviv 114-
	90 m 	26 	high-rise building 	2011


U/C


Code:


[B]U/C[/B]
1-2 TEL AVIV | Tozeret Ha'aretz by Ron Arad | 285m & 135m | 935ft & 442ft | 72fl & 30fl |U/C

3 TEL AVIV | Sarona Azrieli Tower | 230m | 754ft | 57 fl | U/C 
4-5 Tel-Aviv | Midtown | 2x50 fl | 210m | U/C

6 Ramat Gan | Sapir Tower | 205 m | 52 FL | .
7 RAMAT GAN | Azorim Elite | 60 Fl | U/C 
8 Givatayim | Shachar Tower | 200 m | 53 FL | U/C

 9-10 Tel Aviv | Alon Towers (BSR Center TLV) | 165 m | 2 x 45 FL | U/C

 
Dimri Tower	 		11 Dimri tower Ashdod  Under construction	Residential	163m  	44	2014
    
12-13 Bat-Yam | Uptown Tower | 46 FL 162m, 29 FL 129m | U/C 

14-15Tel-Aviv | Haarba'a towers | 34 & 38 fl | 160m & 146m | U/C

16-17 Tel Aviv | Arlozorov Young Towers | 160m, 140m | 47 + 41 FL | U/C

18 Tel Aviv | W Prime | 158 m | 46 FL | U/C
 
19 RAMAT GAN | Amot Atrium Tower | 153m | 501ft | 37 fl | U/C

20 RAMAT GAN | Menora Tower | 146m | 479ft | 35 fl | U/C

21-24 Tel Aviv | Park Bavli | 4x 150 m | 4 x 44 Fl | U/C

25 Bnei Brak | BSR 4 |  FL 4=40 FL | U/C 
26 Bat Yam | Bat Yam Beach Hotel | 145 m| 45 FL | U/C
27 Bat-Yam | SUN HOTEL | 40 FL | U/C

28-29 Ramat Gan | Geffen Towers | 110m, 140m | 32 + 41 FL | U/C
30 Bat Yam | Migdal HaYam | 138 m | 37 FL | U/C

31 Bat Yam | Azorim Hof Bat Yam | 135 m | 40 FL | U/C

32 Bat Yam | Hadar Yam | 135 m | 38 FL | U/C

33 Bat Yam | Ashdar Bat Yam | 147 m | 42 FL | U/C

34 Tel Aviv | Shevet Moshe tower | 147m | U/C

35 TEL AVIV | H Tower | 145m | 475ft | 31f | U/C 
36 Ramat Gan | Pisgat Dan - Jabotinsky 105 | 140 m | 40 fl | u/c

37 Tel Aviv | Galit Tower | 140 m | 36 FL | U/C
 38-41 Ramat Gan | Maslavi Elite Towers | 140 m | 4 x 40 FL | U/C
42Ramat Gan | Time Tower | 135 m | 38 FL | U/C 
43-44 NETANYA | Lagoon Towers | 38 fl, 35 fl | 130m | u/c

45Tel Aviv | Delek Motors Tower | 120 m | 29 FL | U/C
46-49RAMAT GAN | Marom Negba | 32 fl x4 | u/c
50-61RISHON LEZION | Kiryat haOmanim | 12 x 26-34 fl | u/c
62Ramat Gan | Migdal Al HaPark Tower | 120 m | 34 FL | U/C
63Holon | City Tower | 120 m | 30 FL | U/C
64Ramat Gan | Harel House (Crystal House) | 112 m | 26 fl | u/c

65Netanya | Maris Aura Tower | 30 FL | U/C
66Tel Aviv | 17 Arlozorov | 110 m | 30 FL | U/C

67 Ramat Gan | Marom Negba | 105 m | 32 fl | u/c
 
68  Petach Tikva Azorei Hapark
towers 1+2 (2x 31 fl) completed
3rd tower u/c
 
69,70,71 NETANYA | Halomot Tzukei HaShmura | 3 x 26 fl | u/c
72 Ramat Gan | Ordea Tower | 106 m | 30 FL | U/C
73 Tel Aviv | Gymnasia Tower | 100 m | 30 FL | U/C
74 Petah Tikva | Dori Tower | 100 m | 30 fl | u/c
75 Tel Aviv | Aviv Lieber Tower | 100 m | 30 FL | U/C
76-77 Tel Aviv | Green Park | 3x11, 17, 25, 27 FL | U/C
78 Ramat Gan | Or Al HaPark Tower | 104 m | 30 FL | U/C
79-78 Tel Aviv | Kidmat Tzahala Towers | 4 x 11 FL, 2 x 26 FL | U/C
80 Ramat Gan | Rama Tower | 100 m | 27 FL | U/C
81-82PETAH TIKVA | Azorei Hapark Towers | 2 x 31 fl + 24 fl | u/c
83-88 Rishon le Zion shaar hayam 6 X24 fl 100 m

approved/building permit


Code:


[B]approved[/B]
1,2,3Tel Aviv | Keren HaKirya Towers |340m| 80 FL + 50 FL + 45 FL | Prop 
4,5,6Ramat Gan | New Diamond Exchange Towers | 76fl + 55fl +52fl | Appd
7     TEL AVIV | Nitsba Tower | 64 fl | Appd
8    Givatayim | Eurocom Tower | 240 m | 70 FL | Appd
9     Givatayim | Hi Tower | 200m | 60 FL | Appd
10   TEL AVIV - Azriely Center 4th tower (Yediot Tower) | 255m | 836ft | Appd
11,12,13,14 Tel Aviv | Tara Towers | 4 x 40-55 fl | Appd
15 TEL AVIV | Maariv Tower | 50 fl | 200m | prop
 
16Tel Aviv | Hagag Tower | 180 m | 50 FL | App
17 Ramat Gan | Elite Diamond Tower | 176 m | 25 + 50 FL | Appd 
18 Tel Aviv | H Infinity | 168m | 551ft | 48 fl | Appd
19 Tel Aviv | Park Tzameret Tower 12 | 50 FL | Appd
20 Tel Aviv | Sitonai Market Towers | 160 m | 4 x 45 FL | Appd
21-26RAMAT GAN | Ganim Towers | 47 fl x 2, 33 fl x 4 | Appd
27 Bat Yam new Tower 46 floors
28 Bat Yam | Migdal Kenyon Bat Yam | 42 FL | Approved
29,30 BAT YAM | B Towers | 47 fl + 30 fl | Approved
31 Kalka Nimrodi Tower | 164m | 45 floors | approved
32 Ramat Gan | Aura Tower | 150 m | 45 FL | Appd
33,34Tel Aviv | Kanarit Towers | 150m | 2 x 44 FL | Appd
35TEL AVIV | Sharona Hotel | 40 fl | Appd
36-42BAT YAM | Almog VB | 2 x 40 fl, 4 x 30 fl, 13 fl | appd
43,44,45Bat Yam | Yoseftal Towers | 2 x 40 fl, 1 x 30 fl | Appd
46,47,48,49Tel Aviv | Solelim Towers | 110 m, 145 m | 2x 32 FL, 28 FL, 37 FL | Appd
50 Ramat Gan | Hillcrest Tower | 140 m | 32 FL | Appd

51 Bat Yam | HaOrgim Tower | 140m | 42 fl | Appd
52Ramat Gan | Ramat Marpeh Tower | 140 m | 42 FL | Appd
53,54,55TEL AVIV | Vitania Towers | 3 x 35-40 fl
56,57,58,59 Petach Tikva/osem / 4 X 40 fl /appd
60,61,62,63Tel Aviv kikar Hamedina   4X40 fl
64 BAT YAM | Sea Tower Bat Yam | 138m (453 ft) | 37 fl | Appd
65,66,67,Givatayim | Gindi Givatayim Park | 125m | 3 x 35-40 FL | Appd
68 Ramat Gan | Migdal Ahdut | 120 m | 34 FL | Appd

69Tel Aviv | H Shadal Tower | 120 m | 30 FL | Appd
70Tel Aviv | Ayalon City Tower | 120 m | 30 FL | Appd
71TEL AVIV | Agish Reved Tower | 119m | 28 fl | Appd
72Tel Aviv | We TLV | 110 m | 30 FL +12 FL | Appd 
73Tel Aviv | Mozes Mill Tower | 110 m | 27 FL | Appd
74Bat Yam | HaSandlar Tower | 135 m | 38 FL | Appd
75TEL AVIV | Ritz Carlton on Rothschild | 107m | 350ft | 29fl | Appd
76,77Tel Aviv | Gordon Towers | 105 m | 2 x 25/30 FL | Appd
78TEL AVIV | Sky Tower | 31 fl | Appd
79RISHON LEZION | Metro Tower | 38 fl | Approved
80Tel Aviv | Or Bavli Towers | 100 m | 20 + 28 FL | Prop
81Tel Aviv | Atad Tower | 100 m | 28 FL | Appd
82TEL AVIV | Isrotel Residences | 30 fl | Appd
83 Tel Aviv | Azorim Beit Lessin | 100 m | 28 FL | Appd
84Givat Shmuel | GS Mall Tower | 30 FL | Appd
85-89TEL AVIV | Neve Sharet VB | 5 x 30 fl
90Tel Aviv | Alon Tower | 30 fl | Appd
91Tel Aviv | Yad Eliyahu Tower | 30 FL | Prop
92Bat Yam | Atzmaut Tower | 30 Fl | Approved
93,94Tel Aviv | Dolphinarium Towers | 2 x 28 FL | Apppd    
95Ramat Gan | Or BaSdera | 100 m | 28 FL | Appd
96,97HOLON | Mikve Israel Towers | 2 x 28 fl | appd
98-107 10X RISHON LEZION | CBD, Ayalon Business district 10X 30-40 fl | Approved  
108 Bat Yam | Savyon Tower | 101 m | 27 FL | Appd
109RAMAT GAN | Gibor Tower | 8 fl addition (from 29 to 37 fl)
110,111Ramat Gan | Hamatmid Towers | 2 x 30 fl | Approved
112 Bnei Brak | Geha Tower | 35 FL | Appd
113,114NETANYA | Sarfati More | 2 x 28 fl | appd
115NETANYA | Top Agamim | 30 fl | 100m | Appd
116Givatayim | Korazin Diamond Tower | 100 m | 26 FL | Appd
117,118 Petach Tikva Max towers  2 X25 100 m
119,120 Ramat Hasharon: Aura VB Morasha Towers 5 x 25 fl approved
121 HERZLIYA | Pivko Glil Yam | 26 fl | Appd
122-126NETANYA | Agam Towers | 5 x 25 fl | Appd
127NETANYA | HaRav Kook Tower | 25 fl | Appd


----------



## isaidso

SSP says Tel Aviv has 97 buildings 100m+ built, under construction, or proposed. Perhaps you should submit your list to them so they can verify it all and get an up to date data table?


----------



## Pals_RGB

isaidso said:


> SSP says Tel Aviv has 97 buildings 100m+ built, under construction, or proposed.



SSP, Emporis, CTBUH etc are not reliable for Asian cities. Their database is incomplete.


----------



## isaidso

What is his list though? His other posts on SSC would suggest that his definition of Tel Aviv is absurdly large. Some of his posts peg the population higher than that of Israel.


----------



## Hebrewtext

the Tel Aviv -Yafo greater metropolitan area is about 3.5+ million pop.
including tens of municipalities and local councils. 

and those figures alone were used to define the metro size and no. of buildings within :

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tel_Aviv_Metropolitan_Area



> What is his list though? His other posts on SSC would suggest that his definition of Tel Aviv is absurdly large. Some of his posts peg the population higher than that of Israel.


watching the American/Australian method one can say : 
11+ million pop live within 1 hour drive around the city.... (Israelis and Palestinians).


----------



## isaidso

Hebrewtext said:


> watching the American/Australian method one can say :
> 11+ million pop live within 1 hour drive around the city.... (Israelis and Palestinians).


I understand the temptation to use US, Canadian, or Australian methods of calculating metropolitan areas in other parts of the world, but these are also vast nations that never had to worry about land scarcity. 

Does using these huge catchment areas make sense in a country like Israel or the Netherlands? I'd say it doesn't. 11 million? If you go to Chicago (10 million in its metro), it's going to look and feel a hell of a lot bigger than Tel Aviv. 

Chicago feels like a 10 million person metro, Tel Aviv does not. Tel Aviv is better described as a metro of 3.5 million with lots of cities and towns not far away.


----------



## Hebrewtext

^^

figures of metropolitan areas in north America/Australia looks ridiculous .
you might be right about the feeling and look of the city at the CBD/downtown area ,the problem that small area is surrounded by a huge African village density like area . 

well after I read your comment I looked for the Chicago metro size and burst into laugh..

Chicago metropolitan area is 28,120 km2 and 9.7 million pop. , the whole size of Israel is just ...20,770 km2 . 

and within just 10,000 km2 around Tel Aviv some 11 million pop. live.


----------



## Y.archbog

When will get the full list by country?


----------



## Faisal Shourov

I'm pretty sure SSP, CTBUH and Emporis didn't cover all the 100m+ buildings in China...Because it's kind of impossible to get the no. of 100m buildings in China...Shenzhen alone has around 1500 buildings imo. Then there's Chongqing, Tianjin, Guangzhou, Shanghai and Hong Kong...


----------



## isaidso

^^ It's not impossible, but the Chinese don't have a good track record when it comes to making information public. Every single tower in China would have had its exact height listed when the plans were drawn up and a submission made for approval. The data hasn't been compiled and/or is difficult to get access to. The data certainly exists ..... somewhere.



wino said:


> It's for the whole country, not just major city?


It's for the whole country so number for the Philippines looks like it hasn't been updated in a while. Would there be a significant number of 100m+ outside of metro Manila?


----------



## tita01

isaidso said:


> It's for the whole country so number for the Philippines looks like it hasn't been updated in a while. Would there be a significant number of 100m+ outside of metro Manila?


i think 97 % percent of 100m building construction comes from Metro Manila and 3 % to other PH Cities such as Cebu and Davao


----------



## benlinus78

Hong Kong Hong Kong has 2,354 333,836 and New York City United States 794 109,720.
That is unbelievable.


----------



## wino

@isaidso

I agree with tita.
The only city I can think of is Cebu. Which doesnt have that many.


----------



## Faisal Shourov

isaidso said:


> Nice work IThomas. So 10 Italian cities with 100m+ buildings. That's quite good. I don't think Canada even has that many. I just checked and it looks like we have 12: Vancouver, Calgary, Edmonton, Winnipeg, Windsor, London, Niagara Falls, Hamilton, Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal, Halifax.
> 
> Mississauga, Burnaby, Surrey, Port Coquitlam, or New Westminster have 100m+ as well. They are technically separate cities but I didn't count them because they're really just part of metro Toronto and Vancouver.


No no you should count Mississauga and the other cities. They are not part of Toronto city, and greater Toronto is a metropolitan area. Mississauga's buildings should not be counted as part of Toronto

Just as skyscrapers in Noida should not be counted as Delhi's buildings


----------



## KlausDiggy

_______


----------



## isaidso

KlausDiggy said:


> Do you have sources for the finished buildings ?
> 
> In Internet sources is written of 500 to 550 completed 100m buildings in Canada. :?
> 
> I think that they all buildings enumerated in Skyscraperpage up to and including 50m.


Looks like it gave me the figure for 100ft instead of 100m. It did look suspicious.


----------



## IThomas

isaidso said:


> Nice work IThomas. So 10 Italian cities with 100m+ buildings. That's quite good. I don't think Canada even has that many. I just checked and it looks like we have 12: Vancouver, Calgary, Edmonton, Winnipeg, Windsor, London, Niagara Falls, Hamilton, Toronto, Ottawa, Montreal, Halifax.


To say truth there is much more. *Salerno* near Naples, is the southern italian city with more new constructions (designed by Fuksas, Hadid, Bohigas, Chipperfield, Calatrava, Bofill...), among its projects a tower of 30 floors (1st - 2nd version), but I not know real heigh when it will be built. We'll see 

Then Padua, Palermo, Messina, Rimini and so on... but currently their projects are blocked due to different problems.


----------



## isaidso

Good to hear.


----------



## Hebrewtext

Israel 

Tel Aviv - 52 
Ramat Gan -12
Petach Tikvah- 11
Netania -11
Bnei Brak - 5
Rishon Le Zion- 4
Rehovot - 3
Givaatayim -2
Ashdod - 2
Bat Yam - 1 
and more cities 
______________________________

total Tel Aviv metro - 103 

( U.C 86 at least , approved 127 , proposed 100 + 
= 416 + ) 


Beer Sheba - 4 

Haifa- 3

Jerusalem - 2


----------



## Skyscraperking1566

Poland:
Warsaw: 
Completed:
Palace of Culture and Science (231)
Warsaw Trade Tower (184)
Zlota 44 (192)
Intercontinental (163)
Twarda Tower (160)
Rondo 1 (159)
Warsaw Financial Center (143)
LIM Center (140)
Elektrim (140)
Spectrum (128)
ORCO Tower (115)
Millenium Plaza (112)
Intraco 1 (107)
Novotel (106)
Lucka City (106)
Babka Tower (105)
Skylight (105)
Blue Tower (100)
--------------------------------------------
Under Construction:
Warsaw Spire (220 with spires)
Q22 (195)
--------------------------------------------
Proposed:
Lilium Tower (260)
Chmielna Towers (222)
Spectrum Towers (195)
UBS Tower (188)
Porta Varsovia (180)
Emilia Tower (180)
Roma Tower
Jewish Community Tower (170)
HPO Tower (167)
PHN Tower (150)
Prosta Office Center (150)
Liberty Tower (140)
Mennica Tower (130)
Sobieski (130)
B4 Office Center (120)
Qualia (106)
Impexmental (102)


----------



## SissyVic

many time ago I proposed the ranking of city considering the combined height of the 5 tallest skyscrapers for determined THE BEST KSYLINE in the world... resulte (in 2004) Honk Kong the best ...but considering the destroyed twin Towers New York rulez on the world. Currently I do not know what city this ranking domains?? Dubai??? mah...


example: Warsaw: 
Completed:
Palace of Culture and Science (231)
Warsaw Trade Tower (184)
Zlota 44 (192)
Intercontinental (163)
Twarda Tower (160)
Rondo 1 (159)
TOTAL : 1,089 km


----------



## WMS

SissyVic said:


> many time ago I proposed the ranking of city considering the combined height of the 5 tallest skyscrapers for determined THE BEST KSYLINE in the world... resulte (in 2004) Honk Kong the best ...but considering the destroyed twin Towers New York rulez on the world. Currently I do not know what city this ranking domains?? Dubai??? mah...
> 
> 
> example: Warsaw:
> Completed:
> Palace of Culture and Science (231)
> Warsaw Trade Tower (184)
> Zlota 44 (192)
> Intercontinental (163)
> Twarda Tower (160)
> Rondo 1 (159)
> TOTAL : 1,089 km


IMO the hight of top 5 buildings doesn't determine the skyline  Madrid is a good example - 250, 249, 236, 224, 157 = Total 1116 - better than La Defense or Rotterdam


----------



## Core Rising

*An up to date London List*:

Key: C = Complete
O/H = On Hold
U/C = Under Construction
Pro = Proposed i.e. Work yet to commence.
scoping = Proposal subject to change.


Building...........................................Height (m).........Status 

Shard......................................................310............C	
Bishopsgate Tower.....................................288...........O/H	
The Hertsmere...........................................242...........Pro	
River Side South 1......................................236...........O/H	
South Quay Plaza	......................................235............Pro	
One Canada Square....................................235...........C	
City Pride.................................................233............Pro
Quay House..............................................228............Pro	
Leadenhall Building.....................................225............C	
Diamond Tower..........................................220...........Pro	
North Quay Tower 1...................................216............Pro	
1 Lansdowne Road (Croydon).......................204............Pro	
Wood Wharf A1.........................................204............Pro
North Quay Tower 3...................................203............Pro	
Heron Tower.............................................202............C.......& 28m spire = 230
City Tower (Nine Elms)...............................200.............Pro
HSBC Tower.............................................200.............C
City Group Tower......................................200.............C
Bishopsgate Goodsyard Tower 1................C.200?...........scoping
Bishopsgate Goodsyard Tower 2................C.200?...........scoping
54 Lime Street.........................................192..............Pro
River Side South 2....................................189..............O/H	
Wood Wharf E4........................................189..............Pro
Heron Quays West 1.............................C. 186..............Pro
Heron Quays West 2.............................C. 186..............Pro
30 Marsh Wall.........................................185...............Pro
Tower 42...............................................183...............C
Arrow Head Quay East Tower.....................182...............Pro
St George Wharf......................................181...............C
St Mary Axe............................................180...............C
Meridian Gate...........................................180..............Pro
BT Tower ...............................................177...............C
New Covent Garden Building N8...................177...............Pro
Wood Wharf F1........................................173...............Pro
100 Bishopsgate.......................................172...............O/H	
Morello Tower (Croydon)............................171...............Pro
New Bondway...........................................170..............Pro
Arrow Head Quay West Tower......................169..............Pro	
Vauxhall Square North Tower........................168..............Pro	
Vauxhall Square South Tower.......................168..............Pro
One Park Place..........................................167..............Pro
Broadgate Tower.......................................164..............C
One Blackfriars Road...................................163..............U/C
Principle Place...........................................161..............Pro
One Nine Elms Tower 2................................161.............Pro
Ludgate House B........................................161.............Pro
20 Fenchurch Street...................................160.............U/C
1 Churchill Place.........................................156.............C
City Forum Tower.......................................155.............Pro
South Bank Tower......................................155.............U/C
Wood Whrf J3............................................155.............Pro
Wood Wharf B1..........................................155.............Pro
Convoys Wharf (Tallest Tower).....................155.............Pro
40 Leadenhall Street...................................154.............Pro
225 Marsh Wall..........................................154..............Pro
40 Bank Street..........................................153..............C
25 Bank Street..........................................153..............C
10 Upper Bank Street..................................151..............C
New Covent Garden Building N10...................151..............Pro
Baltimore Tower.........................................150..............U/C
Wood Wharf A3..........................................150..............Pro
Canda Water Project Sites C & E...................150..............Pro
Guys Hospital Tower...................................149..............C...........Refurbishment now complete
Strata......................................................148..............C
Pan Peninsula East Tower............................147..............C
Manhatten Loft Gardens..............................143..............Pro
Vauxhall Cross Island..................................141..............Pro
1 Merchant Square.....................................140..............Pro
Doon Street Tower.....................................140..............Pro
The Landmark East Tower............................140..............C
54 Marsh Wall .......................................C. 140..............scoping..........(39 + 28f) 
City Forum................................................137...............Pro	
Providence Tower.......................................136...............U/C
Heron Plaza...............................................135...............O/H
Saffron Square...........................................134...............U/C...........& 16m spire = 150
Eileen House..............................................134...............Pro
360 London................................................134...............Pro
Crown House..............................................134...............Pro
Spirit of Stratford........................................133...............Pro
20 Blackfriars Road......................................133...............Pro
One the Elephant........................................133...............U/C
Keybridge House.........................................128...............Pro
City Point..................................................127...............C
The Blades (Tower 1)..................................125...............Pro
The Blades (Tower 2)..................................125...............Pro
Willis Building..............................................125...............C
25 Churchill Place........................................125...............C
Euston Tower.............................................124...............C
Shell Center Redevelopment (Tallest)..............124...............Pro
Shakespear Tower.......................................124...............C
Lauderdales Tower......................................124................C
Cromwell Tower..........................................124................C
Elizabeth House..........................................123................Pro
Wood Wharf A2..........................................123................Pro
Broadway Chambers....................................123................Pro
Trafalgar Way............................................122................Pro
Lots Road Power Station..............................122................U/C
Pan Peninsula West Tower............................122................C
Convoys Wharf...........................................121................Pro
Convoys Wharf...........................................121...............Pro
Lexicon.....................................................120...............U/C
Vauxhall Skygardens....................................120...............U/C
Sainsbury's Nine Elms...................................120...............U/C
Lansdown Road Tower 2............................C. 120...............Pro
Taberner House...........................................120...............Pro	
North Quay Tower 2.....................................120...............Pro
Millbank Tower............................................119................C
South Quay Plaza 2.....................................118...............Pro
St Helens...................................................118................C
New Covent Garden Building N9......................118................Pro
Centre Point...............................................117................C
Empress State Building.................................117................C
40 Marsh Wall.............................................117................Pro
The Stage, Shoreditch.................................115................Pro
Vauxhall Cross Island...................................115................Pro
12-20 Wyvil Road.......................................114................Pro
One Crown Place........................................114................Pro
The Ram Brewery........................................113...............Pro
The Heron.................................................112................C
No. 1 West India Quay.................................111................C
The Quill...................................................110................Pro
Capital Towers...........................................110................Pro
Dollar Bay.................................................109.................Pro
Brickfields.................................................107.................Pro
Shell Center Redevelopment.........................108.................Pro
Ludgate & Sampson House...........................108.................Pro
Shell Center Redevelopment.........................107.................Pro
Upstream Building (Shell Centre)...................107..................C
Wood Wharf J1..........................................106.................Pro
Whitgift Centre Tower 1..............................105.................Pro
Imperial West............................................105.................Pro	...............& 36m spire = 141
Pioneer Point.............................................105.................C
Nido........................................................105..................C
33 Canada Square......................................105..................C
Ontario Tower...........................................104..................C
99 Bishopsgate..........................................104..................C
Trafalgar Way...........................................104..................Pro
Plot N06 Stratford building 1........................103...................Pro
Plot N06 Stratford building 3........................103...................Pro
Shell Center Redevelopment.........................102...................Pro
Block C Poplar Business Park........................102...................Pro
Portland House..........................................102..................C
Stratford Central........................................101..................Pro
One Angel Court.........................................101..................U/C
Royal London Hospital Tower 2......................101..................C
Hilton Park Lane.........................................101..................C
Urbanist Kings Cross...................................100...................C
Stock Exchange Tower................................100..................C
New Covent Garden Building N7.....................100..................Pro

A few notes:

The list excludes most dead projects, however some like Doon Street Tower may well be dead. 

Millharbour schemes have been deliberately left off until more information is available. The current consented schemes would appear to be void as the land has been bought up and a new scheme is intended in their place. 

I know there is some vague plan by Lycamobile for Canary Wharf. this has been left off as there is little information. 

I've probably missed a few projects off for Stratford and most likely elsewhere

Shell Centre redevelopment heights are hard to ascertain from the planning docs. I've had to use a best guess by looking at the figures on the massing diagrams. 

There appear to be around 150 buildings proposed, on hold, under construction or complete in London over 100m tall. I've counted 148 individual projects, but this would be an under estimate as none of the Bishopsgate Goodsyard buildings are included as there isn't enough information. Nor is one of the 54 Marsh Wall buildings, which will likely be over 100m. 

There appear to be at least 60 buildings proposed, on hold, under construction or complete in London over 150m tall.

There appear to be 20 buildings proposed, on hold, under construction or complete in London over 200m tall. However this assumes that the two tallest Bishopsgate Goodsyard buildings are over 200m.


----------



## skanny

KlausDiggy said:


> I think that this list is now very Extensive. At least up to a height of 100m. So check it here
> 
> ---> CTBUH
> 
> In it are recorded *688 high-rise buildings with 100m* (compl, U/C, T/O).
> 
> But, it will be approximately 700 building.:banana:


Hong Kong has more Highrises than all the Europe :lol:


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^Why more? We talking about buildings from 100m/328 ft. 
And Hong Kong has around 500 buildings (CTBUH).


----------



## skanny

KlausDiggy said:


> ^^Why more? We talking about buildings from 100m/328 ft.
> And Hong Kong has around 500 buildings (CTBUH).


Many members here affirmed with links that HK has even more than 2000 highrises ...


----------



## totaleclipse1985

CTBUH data is not really accurate for cities in Asia (and especially china). For example it names 69 buildings above 100m for Shenzhen with number 68 being the Trecent Tower (office) with 150m and number 69 Neo Tower C (office) with 108m. Come on, seriously? There is no residential high rise between 100 and 150m in Shenzhen? Are they kidding? In cities like Shenzhen, Guangzhou, Shanghai, Chongqing... there are literally hundreds of residential highrises with 30+ stories. Just look on arbitrary photos of these cities and you will find dozens of these high rises with 30-35 stories. Some of the more realistic figures I have read place Shanghai and Shenzhen at 1000+ buildings above 100m and Hong Kong at more than 2000+ buildings.


----------



## KlausDiggy

skanny said:


> Many members here affirmed with links that HK has even more than 2000 highrises ...


Can I get the link?


----------



## skanny

totaleclipse1985 said:


> CTBUH data is not really accurate for cities in Asia (and especially china). For example it names 69 buildings above 100m for Shenzhen with number 68 being the Trecent Tower (office) with 150m and number 69 Neo Tower C (office) with 108m. Come on, seriously? There is no residential high rise between 100 and 150m in Shenzhen? Are they kidding? In cities like Shenzhen, Guangzhou, Shanghai, Chongqing... there are literally hundreds of residential highrises with 30+ stories. Just look on arbitrary photos of these cities and you will find dozens of these high rises with 30-35 stories. Some of the more *realistic figures* I have read place Shanghai and Shenzhen at 1000+ buildings above 100m and Hong Kong at more than 2000+ buildings.


Could you share those figures with us ?


----------



## KlausDiggy

___________


----------



## totaleclipse1985

skanny said:


> Could you share those figures with us ?


One of the "hard figures" I recall are those from Shanghai. The Shanghai Building Administrations names 1066 buildings over 30 stories for 2011:

http://www.stats-sh.gov.cn/tjnj/nje12.htm?d1=2012tjnje/E1004.htm

We have 2014 now and most (albeit probably not all) buildings with 30+ floors are also 100m+. So a 1000+ figure for buildings above 100m for Shanghai is quite realistic.


----------



## skanny

totaleclipse1985 said:


> One of the "hard figures" I recall are those from Shanghai. The Shanghai Building Administrations names 1066 buildings over 30 stories for 2011:
> 
> http://www.stats-sh.gov.cn/tjnj/nje12.htm?d1=2012tjnje/E1004.htm
> 
> We have 2014 now and most (albeit probably not all) buildings with 30+ floors are also 100m+. So a 1000+ figure for buildings above 100m for Shanghai is quite realistic.


Thank you for the link but I was asking for figures about HK essentially


----------



## isaidso

Some databases tend to be accurate for Europe, Canada, the US, Australia, NZ, and Japan. Beyond that the data starts to become suspect. I don't mind using these data bases, but they always need to be viewed with the understanding that most Asian cities' data is incomplete.... often substantially.

CTBUH looks really off for most cities globally. Even north American counts are way off. It lists 76 buildings 100m+ completed or topped out in Toronto. There are 209 by my count.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Yes, the CTBUH List is really not correct. Alone the Top 20 List in Europe is greater.

Top 20 Ranking of cities with the most 100m buildings. (T/O, complete)
1. Moscow = ~150
2. Istanbul = ~137
3. Paris = 74
4. Ankara = ~50
5. Kiev = ~45
6. London = 44
7. Frankfurt= 30
8. Benidorm = 24
9. Rotterdam = 19
10. Warsaw = 18
11. Brussel = 18
12. Madrid = 16
13. Vienna = 12
14. Milan = 12
15. Berlin = 10
16. Cologne = 10
17. Baku = 10
18. Barcelona = 9
19. The Hague = 9
20. Naples = 9

*696 buildings*

After skyscraperpage.com there are nearly *850 buildings over 100m (T/O, compl.)*
I think that's a more accurate figure for Europe as CTBUH.


----------



## Hebrewtext

Completed, Construction, Proposed

Hong Kong 2,360
Shanghai 869**
Shenzhen 862**
New York 843
Manila 630
Tokyo 549
Bangkok 527
Tel Aviv -Yafo 416 **
Toronto 406
Guangzhou 387**
Chicago 335
Dubai 331
Seoul 256
Singapore 233
Miami 191
London 145

source : previous pages on this thread.


----------



## isaidso

KlausDiggy said:


> After skyscraperpage.com there are nearly *850 buildings over 100m (T/O, compl.)*
> I think that's a more accurate figure for Europe as CTBUH.


It's amazing how much of that total is accounted for by Russia and Turkey. Do you have numbers for the EU?


----------



## isaidso

Canada

Built: 406
U/C: 109
Proposed: 197


----------



## Pals_RGB

Hebrewtext said:


> Completed, Construction, Proposed
> 
> Hong Kong 2,360
> Shanghai 869**
> Shenzhen 862**
> New York 843
> Manila 630
> Tokyo 549
> Bangkok 527
> Tel Aviv -Yafo 416 **
> Toronto 406
> Guangzhou 387**
> Chicago 335
> Dubai 331
> Seoul 256
> Singapore 233
> Miami 191
> London 145
> 
> source : previous pages on this thread.


Mumbai :

Complete - 150+
U/C - 300+
Proposed - 300+

About 100 new highrises (residential apartments and condos mainly) are proposed in Mumbai each year since 2010.


----------



## KlausDiggy

isaidso said:


> It's amazing how much of that total is accounted for by Russia and Turkey. Do you have numbers for the EU?


After skyscraperpage.com has the EU:

complete = 441
U/C = 45
Proposed = 218


Unfortunately you can not enter all countries to skyscraperpage. 
I have added all countries with 100m buildings in the EU. 

But the list for the whole of Europe was incomplete. 
Therefore, the number of *814* is not correct but rather a number of around *850* for total Europe.


----------



## isaidso

Thanks. Looks like Canada is making a valiant effort to stay with the EU in the 100m+ count. Canada surely can't keep this up forever though.

Built: 441 vs. 406 - edge goes to EU
Built + U/C: 486 vs. 515 - edge goes to Canada
Built + U/C + Proposed: 704 vs. 712 - edge goes to Canada


----------



## Core Rising

KlausDiggy said:


> After skyscraperpage.com has the EU:
> 
> Proposed = 218


Skyscraperpage is grossly underestimating the number of proposed in Europe. Hardly surprising since no one from Europe seems to use the site. London has at least 80 buildings over 100m proposed. No way does the rest of Europe only have 138 buildings proposed after that. I'd wager that Moscow, Istanbul and London combined have more than 218 buildings proposed between them.


----------



## KlausDiggy

Small correction: I have forgot Slovakia with 5 buildings.

It are in the EU after skyscraperpage.com

complete = 446
U/C = 47
Proposed = 218

also 
Built: 446 vs. 406 - edge goes to EU
Built + U/C: 493 vs. 515 - edge goes to Canada
Built + U/C + Proposed: 711 vs. 712 - edge goes to Canada


----------



## KlausDiggy

*EU vs Australia and New Zealand*

*European Union*--->skyscraperpage.com
complete = 446
U/C = 47
Proposed = 218

*Australia and New Zealand*--->skyscraperpage.com
complete = 322
U/C = 38
Proposed = 124


Built: 446 vs. 322 - point goes to the EU
Built + U/C: 493 vs. 360 - point goes to the EU
Built + U/C + Proposed: 711 vs. 484 - point goes to the EU

:banana:


----------



## KlausDiggy

*EU vs Africa*

*European Union*--->skyscraperpage.com
complete = 446
U/C = 47
Proposed = 218

*Africa*--->skyscraperpage.com

complete = 127
U/C = 35 ?
Proposed = 50 ?

Built: 446 vs. 127 - point goes to the EU
Built + U/C: 493 vs. 162 - point goes to the EU
Built + U/C + Proposed: 711 vs. 212 - point goes to the EU

:banana::banana:


----------



## KlausDiggy

^^As you can see, the Eu has at least two continents behind. 

Australia and Africa.


----------



## IThomas

I did a special list for you all about Milan 

* IL DRITTO | 207 m, without antenna | 50 fl | 2014-15 | ARATA ISOZAKI

* UNICREDIT TOWER - TOWER A | 231 m, included spire | 35 fl | 2011 | CESAR PELLI

* LO STORTO | 175 m | 45 fl | ? | ZAHA HADID

* IL CURVO | 165 m | 35 fl | ? | DANIEL LIBESKIND

* PALAZZO LOMBARDIA | 161 m | 43 fl | 2010 | PEI COBB FREED & PARTNERS

* SOLARIA TOWER | 143 m | 37 fl | 2013 | ARQUITECTONICA

* DIAMOND TOWER | 140 m | 30 fl | 2012 | KOHN PEDERSON FOX ASSOCIATES

* TORRE PIRELLI | 127 m | 31 fl | 1960 | GIO PONTI
It's the symbol of economic boom after WWII. The skyscraper has been internationally acclaimed to be an example: architects taken inspirations for other skyscrapers in the world (first of all, MetLife Building in New York, built five years later)

* TORRE BREDA | 117 m | 30 fl | 1954 - R 2009 | LUIGI MATTIONI
It was the first tallest habitable building in Milan and Italy, and for the first time higher than our Cathedral.

* BOSCO VERTICALE - TOWER E | 111 m | 24 fl | 2014 | BOERI STUDIO
It's first tower in the world for its design. An example for skyscrapers of next decades.

* TORRE GALFA | 109 m | 28 fl | 1958 | 31 fl | 1959 | MELCHIORRE BREGA
It's a symbol of International Style, and it was a symbol of Milan's boom.

* TORRE VELASCA | 106 m | 26 fl | 1958 | BBPR STUDIO
It represented a point of reference for a part of culture that sought to overcome Rationalism, ferrying to a new attitude towards the environment and history (tower presents some architectural reference, taken by our Castle Sforza). Surely an important building, and for that reason it is protected by Superintendence of Cultural Heritage. It's a sort of "test" about the changes in architecture, as a discipline. And finally it's first example of "fungus" tower.

* UNICREDIT TOWER - TOWER B | 105 m | 23 fl | 2011 | CESAR PELLI

* GARIBALDI TWIN TOWERS - TOWER A | 100 m | 25 fl | 1994 - R 2012 | LAZZARI & PEROTTA

* GARIBALDI TWIN TOWERS - TOWER B | 100 m | 25 fl | 1994 - R 2012 | LAZZARI & PEROTTA​


----------



## isaidso

Core Rising said:


> Skyscraperpage is grossly underestimating the number of proposed in Europe. Hardly surprising since no one from Europe seems to use the site. London has at least 80 buildings over 100m proposed. No way does the rest of Europe only have 138 buildings proposed after that. I'd wager that Moscow, Istanbul and London combined have more than 218 buildings proposed between them.


Russia and Turkey aren't in the EU. London accounts for a huge amount of the activity in the EU right now. That 218 figure looks right to me.


----------



## Core Rising

isaidso said:


> Russia and Turkey aren't in the EU. London accounts for a huge amount of the activity in the EU right now. That 218 figure looks right to me.


Yeah I misread that. Europe > EU

The 218 figure is still most likely a gross underestimate on skyscraperpage's behalf. You only need to compare the list I posted further down this page to the London diagrams page to see that. I had a look at the London Database page as well. They list only 100 buildings Built, proposed, and under construction in London, and a few of those were dead projects. This figure is about 50 short of the far better and up-to-date list I posted. 

The 218 figure for the EU is therefore missing around 50 London projects. God knows how many else are missing from elsewhere in the EU.


----------



## Birmingham

So If London has around 150-160. Birmingham/Manchester/Liverpool/Leeds/Portsmouth/Southampton have probably around 60 built and proposed between them. That's around 218 just for the UK.


----------



## isaidso

Core Rising said:


> Yeah I misread that. Europe > EU
> 
> The 218 figure is still most likely a gross underestimate on skyscraperpage's behalf.


I see. Hopefully they can update it as it's a quite heavily used resource.


----------



## KlausDiggy

----


----------



## univer

totaleclipse1985 said:


> CTBUH data is not really accurate for cities in Asia (and especially china). For example it names 69 buildings above 100m for Shenzhen with number 68 being the Trecent Tower (office) with 150m and number 69 Neo Tower C (office) with 108m. Come on, seriously? There is no residential high rise between 100 and 150m in Shenzhen? Are they kidding? In cities like Shenzhen, Guangzhou, Shanghai, Chongqing... there are literally hundreds of residential highrises with 30+ stories. Just look on arbitrary photos of these cities and you will find dozens of these high rises with 30-35 stories. Some of the more realistic figures I have read place Shanghai and Shenzhen at 1000+ buildings above 100m and Hong Kong at more than 2000+ buildings.



Hong Kong is the only city in China who has accurate data on Emporis.

There are nearly 3000 buildings with 30+ stories (70% of 30-39 floors residential high rise in Hong Kong has no exact height so we don't have another choice than based on the number of floorshno. 
http://www.emporis.com/city/hongkong-china/existing-buildings/156 

^^So I'm sure that Hong Kong has more than 2500+ 100m+ buildings.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Best highrise citys in Germany.*

All buildings on (CTBUH)


*1. Frankfurt am Main (30 buildings = 100m) Tallest building= Commerzbank Tower (259m)*








Frankfurt City view by anthony-gurr on Flickr


*2. Cologne (10 buildings = 100m) Tallest building= Köln Tower (149m)*








by User:Raymond on Wikipedia


*3. Berlin (10 buildings = 100m) Tallest buildings= Park Inn & Treptower (both 125m)*








guiadealemania.com


*4. Munich (6 buildings = 100m) Tallest building= Uptown München (146m)*








stadtbild-deutschland.org


*5. Dusseldorf (3 buildings = 100m) Tallest building= ARAG-Hochhaus (125m)*








Düsseldorf am Rhein by  Narreu Chameil on Flickr


*6. Hamburg (3 buildings = 100m) Tallest building= Elbphilharmonie (110m)*








by xavv1


*7. Bonn (2 buildings = 100m) Tallest building = Post Tower (163m)*








koeln-nachrichten.de


*8. Essen (2 buildings = 100m) Tallest building= RWE-Turm (127m)*








manager-magazin.de


*9. Leipzig (1 building = 100m) City Hochhaus (142m)*








by Klaus Kühnast (Emporis)


*10. Bremerhaven (1 building = 100m) Atlantik Hotel Sail City (147m)*








germany.travel


*11. Jena (1 building = 100m) Jentower Tower (144m)*








hotel-blog.de


*12. Nuremberg (1 building = 100m) Business Tower (135m)*








pp-gruppe.de


*13. Offenbach (1 building = 100m) City Tower (122m)*








by Adama


*14. Travemünde (1 building = 100m) Maritim Travemünde (119m)*








panoramio.com


*15. Augsburg (1 building = 100m) Dorint Hotelturm (115m)*








kleeblatt-film.de


*16. Mannheim (1 buildings = 100m) Collini Center (102m)*








by paderwan (DAF)


*17. Timmendorf (1 building = 100m) Maritim Clubhotel (101m)*








by Bin_im_Garten (Wikipedia)


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Hebrewtext said:


> and you chose to use the data for Seoul given by a SSC member, just down here.


I wrote the source.


----------



## Hebrewtext

Seoul_Korea said:


> I wrote the source.


yes you collected from several sources including Korean one. I know how much work is it.

I made also lists for Tel Aviv , but isaidso ignores that , as he does for Mumbai too .


----------



## Seoul_Korea

Hebrewtext said:


> yes you collected from several sources including Korean one. I know how much work is it.
> 
> I made also lists for Tel Aviv , but isaidso ignores that , as he does for Mumbai too .


Try to make a new list (like mine) and write the sources  (I think emporis.com and SkyscraperPage are quite updated)


----------



## Seoul_Korea

_*FRANKFURT, Germany*​
1. Millennium Tower - 369m - PRO
2. Commerzbank Tower - 300m - COM
3. MesseTurm - 257m - COM
4. Main Tower - 240m - COM
5. Frankfurter Stadthöfe - 230m - PRO
6. Tower 1 - 212m - PRO
7. Westendstrasse 1 - 208m - COM
8. Tower 185 - 204m - COM
9. ECB Skytower - 201m - T/O
10. Hochhauskomplex Neuemainzerstrasse / Frankurter Sparkasse - 197m - PRO
11. Skyline Plaza Tower 1 - 195m - PRO
12. Trianon - 186m - COM
13. Metzler Bank - 175m - APP
14. Neue DZbank in Gebäudekomplex - 175m - APP
15. TaunusTurm - 170m - COM
16. OpernTurm - 170m - COM
17. Silberturm - 166m - COM
18. Hochhaus am Europagarten - 165m - PRO
19. WestendGate - 162m - COM
20. Hochhaus Güterplatz - 160m - PRO
21. Skyline Plaza Residential Tower - 160m - PRO
22. Tower 2 - 160m - PRO
23. Deutschebank Tower 1 - 158m - COM
24. Deutschebank Tower 2 - 158m - COM
25. Pollux - 156m - COM
26. Skyper - 154m - COM
27. Marienturm - 150m - PRO
28. Eurotower - 148m - COM
29. Hochhaus am Polizeipräsidium - 145m - PRO
30. Frankfurter Büro Center - 142m - COM
31. City-Haus - 142m - COM
32. Bockenheimcampus Aeral Büroturm 1 - 140m - PRO
33. Neuer Henninger Turm - 140m - U/C
34. Nextower - 136m - COM
35. Galileo - 136m - COM
36. Bahn Tower - 130m - PRO
37. Hochhaus Matthäuskirche - 130m - PRO
38. Garden Tower - 127m - COM
39. Turmhaus am Ensemble Neue Mitte - 120m - PRO
40. Messe Torhaus - 117m - COM
41. Parktower - 115m - COM
42. Japan Center - 115m - COM
43. Westhafen Tower - 112m - COM
44. WinX - 110m - U/C
45. IBC Tower - 110m - COM
46. Eurotheum - 110m - COM
47. Bürocenter Nibelungenplatz - 110m - COM
48. Commerzbank AG - 109m - COM
49. Messeeingang Süd - 100m - PRO
50. Bockenheimcampus Aeral Büroturm 2 - 100m - PRO
51. Frankfurt Holiday Inn Hotel - 100m - COM
52. Wohnturm Stiftstrasse - 100m - PRO
53. Hafenstrasseturm 1 - 100m - PRO
54. Hafenstrasseturm 2 - 100m - PRO
55. Hafenstrasseturm 3 - 100m - PRO
56. Neue Campanile - 100m - PRO

TOTAL --> *56*

*SOURCE*: SkyscraperPage, Emporis_


----------



## sbarn

isaidso said:


> ^^ Chicago: to add insult to injury Great Lakes rival Toronto has taken their spot. There won't be a problem if we keep it a secret.


Yet, Chicago still has a more impressive skyline in my opinion. Its not all about quantity.


----------



## Union Man

Can we have a built list, for completed projects.

Istanbul 111
Paris 72
London 44
Frankfurt 30
Madrid 15

And so on......


----------



## KlausDiggy

Emporis and Skyscraperpage are not always up to date. 

CTBUH as a source is more reliable. 
In addition, some buildings are specified in your list with the total height and not with the roof height. 

*>>>*

Diagramm Frankfurter Hochhäuser 2 by Klaus Diggy, on Flickr

*This is the real list of existing and proposed buildings in Frankfurt.*
_________________________________________________________________
*complete highrise buildings (roof height)*

*1.__Commerzbank Tower_____259m*

*2.__Messeturm_____________257m*

*3.__Westend Tower_________.208m*

*4.__PWC-Tower____________.200m*

*5.__Maintower_____________.200m*

*6.__Trianon________________186m*

*7.__ECB Skytower__________.185m*

*8.__Taunusturm____________.170m*

*9.__Opernturm_____________.170m*

*10._Silberturm______________166m*

*11._Westendgate___________.159m*

*12._D-Bank Towers 1________.155m*

*13._D-Bank Towers 2________.155m*

*14._Skyper________________.154m*

*15._Eurotower______________148m*

*16._City Haus______________.142m*

*17._FBC___________________.142m*

*18._Gallileo_________________136m*

*19._Nextower_______________136m*

*20._Pollux__________________130m*

*21._Garden Tower___________.127m*

*22._Messe Torhaus__________.117m*

*23._Japan Center____________115m*

*24._Parktower______________.115m*

*25._IBC____________________112m*

*26._Westhafen Tower_________112m*

*27._Eurotheum______________110m*

*28._B.C. Niebelungenplatz_____110m*

*29._Neue Mainzer Str. 32-36___109m*

*30._Holiday Inn_____________.100m*



*under construction*

*1. New Henninger Tower__140m*



*proposed (realization in the next 5 years probably.)*

*1. Tower 1__________175m* (Architectural competition will be decided in October 2014.)

*2. Tower 2__________165m * (Owner wants to implement the project quickly.| Construction in 2015/2016 possible.)

*3. Marienturm_______.155m * (Owner wants to implement the project quickly.| Construction in 2015 possible.)

*4. WinX____________.110m * (Start of construction is announced for 2015.)

*5. Messeeingang Süd_.100m* (Start of construction is announced for 2016.)



*proposed (realization in the next 10 years probably.)*

*1. Hh Polizeipräsidium______145m * (delay in construction planning. Start of construction uncertain.)

*2. Kulturcampus 1_________140m* (promising talks with investors)

*3. Kulturcampus 2_________100m* (promising talks with investors)



*Planning & construction date uncertain*

*1. Millennium Tower____________369m *(In high-rise master plan is allowed a tower with a height of 369m at this point | no activ planning)

*2. Frankfurt Höfe____________.~228m* (former MAX Project | In high-rise master plan is allowed a tower with a height of 230m at this point | no activ planning)

*3. Bahn Tower_______________~200m* (Deutsche Bahn is the owner | So far, there is no activity for the Project | no active planning)

*4. Neue Mainzer Straße 59______197m* (no active planning)

*5. Metzler Bank Tower_________.175m* (no active planning)

*6. DZ-Bank Hochhaus__________175m* (no active planning)

*7. Hochhaus Matthäuskirche____.130m* (no activ planning)

*8. Neue Mainzer Straße 57______130m* (no activ planning)

*9. Hochhaus Deutsche Post_____110m* (no activ planning)



*TOTAL-----> 48*


----------



## Erhan

Source - My own investigations by looking at project websites, news articles, sending emails etc.

Istanbul

*Completed *


| 261m	| Sapphire Tower
| 211m | Spine Tower
| 195m	| Anthill Residence 1
| 195m	| Anthill Residence 2
| 188m	| Varyap Meridian A Block
| 181m	| IS Bankasi Tower I
| 181m	| My Towerland Tower 
| 180m	| Varyap Meridian C Block
| 179m	| Bomonti International Hotel & Congress Center
| 173m | Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower 1
| 173m | Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower 2
| 173m | Ak-Asya Shopping Center and Tower 3
| 170m | Terrace Tema 1
| 170m	| Sisli Plaza
| 168m	| Tekstilkent Plaza 2
| 168m	| Tekstilkent Plaza 1
| 165m	| Selenium Twins 1
| 165m	| Selenium Twins 2
| 164m	| Varyap Meridian E Block
| 160m	| Sky Tower 1
| 159m | Rixos Bomonti Residence
| 157m	| Akbank Tower
| 156m	| Trump Tower 1
| 156m | Four Winds 1	
| 156m | Four Winds 2	
| 156m | Four Winds 3	
| 156m | Four Winds 4	
| 155m | Park Arkon Residence 1	
| 154m	| Uprise Elite
| 154m	| Suzer Plaza Ritz-Carlton
| 153m	| Polat Tower Residence
| 149m | Dumankaya Ikon 1
| 149m | Dumankaya Ikon 2
| 149m | Dumankaya Ikon 3
| 147m	| Trump Tower 2
| 147m	| Sun Plaza
| 143m	| Metrocity 1
| 143m	| Metrocity 2
| 143m	| Metrocity 3
| 143m	| TAT Tower 1
| 143m	| TAT Tower 2
| 143m	| Metrocity Millennium I
| 140m | Royal Center 1
| 140m	| Sisli Elite Residence
| 140m	| Sabanci Center 2
| 138m | Park Arkon Residence 2	
| 136m	| Beybi GIZ Plaza
| 135m | Terrace Tema 2
| 135m | Marriott Sisli
| 134m | Nissa O2 Residence
| 133m | Mashattan 1
| 133m | Mashattan 2
| 133m | Mashattan 3
| 133m | Mashattan 4
| 133m | Mashattan 5
| 133m | Mashattan 6
| 133m | Mashattan 7
| 133m | Mashattan 8
| 133m | Mashattan 9
| 133m | Mashattan 10
| 131m | NEF Flats 163
| 130m	| Kaya Ramada Plaza Hotel
| 130m	| My Towerland Tower B
| 130m	| Sky Tower 2
| 130m	| Sisli TAT Center 1
| 130m	| Sisli TAT Center 2
| 130m | Uphill Court 1 
| 130m | Uphill Court 2 
| 127m	| Kempinski Residences Astoria 1
| 127m	| Kempinski Residences Astoria 2
| 125m | Palladium Residence 
| 124m	| Bank Ekspres Tower
| 122m	| Garanti Bank Headquarters
| 121m | Batisehir
| 120m | Royal Center 2
| 120m | Polaris Plaza 
| 120m | Yapi Kredi Bank Headquarters	
| 120m | Skyport Tower	
| 120m	| Flora Residence
| 120m	| Zorlu Plaza
| 120m | AI Office Building	
| 120m | Selenium Residence
| 119m | Finance Tower	
| 119m | NidaKule	
| 118m | İşbank Tower 2	
| 118m | İşbank Tower 3	
| 118m | Tekfen Tower	
| 118m	| Istanbul Kanyon 1
| 116m	| Nida Tower Goztepe
| 115m | Zorlu Center 1
| 115m | Zorlu Center 2
| 115m | Zorlu Center 3
| 115m | Zorlu Center 4
| 112m | Crown Plaza
| 110m | iTower
| 110m | Le Méridien Istanbul Etiler Hotel	
| 110m | Maya Tower 
| 109m | Sisli TAT Center 3 
| 108m	| Marriott Hotel Asia
| 107m | Kempinski Bellevue Residences 1
| 107m | Kempinski Bellevue Residences 2
| 107m | Avangarden - Londra Tower	
| 105m | Dumankaya Vizyon 1
| 105m | BuYaka 1
| 105m | BuYaka 2
| 105m | BuYaka 3
| 105m | BuYaka 4
| 105m | Movenpick Hotel	
| 102m | Arista Bomonti
| 101m | Selenium Panorama	
| 100m | Akmerkez 1


| 36fl | OnaltiDokuz
| 32fl | OnaltiDokuz
| 32fl | Brandium 1
| 32fl | Brandium 2
| 32fl | Brandium 3
| 32fl | Brandium 4
| 29fl | Ottomare Suites
| 27fl | OnaltiDokuz

*Under Construction*


| 287m | Skyland 1 
| 287m | Skyland 2
| 250m | Metropol Istanbul	
| 220m | Kayakule
| 212m | Çintemani Istanbul
| 200m | Skyland 3	
| 195m | Bomonti Time 
| 185m | Ronesans Tower 
| 180m | Cıftcı Tower 1 
| 180m | Cıftcı Tower 2 
| 180m | Nida Palladium	
| 178m | Sarphan Finans Park	
| 178m | Torun Tower 
| 170m | Zorlu Levent Tower
| 170m | Özdilek Plaza 1	
| 170m | Özdilek Plaza 2	
| 167m | 42 Maslak 1
| 167m | 42 Maslak 2
| 160m | EXEN Plaza	
| 160m | Soyak Tower
| 160m | Torun Center 1 
| 160m | Torun Center 2	
| 156m | Quasar Istanbul 1 
| 156m | Quasar Istanbul 2 
| 152m | Nurol Tower
| 152m | ISTOC Complex
| 150m | Istanbloom	
| 145m | Kristal Sehir Residence 1
| 145m | Kristal Sehir Residence 1
| 144m | Torun Center 3
| 120m | Balance Güneşli
| 118m | Pega Kartal
| 115m | Kartal Kule
| 112m | Maslak no/1
| 112m | Crown Plaza
| 110m | Seba Tower
| 110m | Kartal Mesa
| 109m | Kristal Sehir 1
| 109m | Kristal Sehir 2
| 109m | Kristal Sehir 3
| 109m | Kristal Sehir 4
| 109m | Kristal Sehir 5
| 109m | Kristal Sehir 6
| 109m | Kristal Sehir 7
| 109m | Kristal Sehir 8
| 109m | Kristal Sehir 9
| 109m | Kristal Sehir 10
| 109m | Kristal Sehir 11
| 109m | Kristal Sehir 12
| 104m | Newada Istanbul 1
| 102m | Maslak Tower


| 55fl | Maslak 1453 - 1
| 55fl | Maslak 1453 - 2
| 55fl | Maslak 1453 - 3
| 55fl | Maslak 1453 - 4
| 55fl | Maslak 1453 - 5
| 55fl | Maslak 1453 - 6
| 55fl | Maslak 1453 - 7
| 51fl | Viaport Venezia
| 49fl | Emaar Boulevardi Hotel
| 46fl | Halk Bank Towers (IIFC) 1
| 46fl | Ziraat Towers (IIFC) 1
| 45fl | Viaport Venezia
| 45fl | Viaport Venezia
| 45fl | Viaport Venezia
| 45fl | Viaport Venezia
| 42fl | Antasya Residence
| 42fl | Symbol Istanbul 1
| 42fl | Symbol Istanbul 2
| 42fl | Symbol Istanbul 3
| 40fl | Ziraat Towers (IIFC) 2
| 39fl | Ritim Istanbul 1
| 38fl | Mai Residence
| 36fl | Eclipse Maslak 1
| 36fl | Eclipse Maslak 2
| 36fl | Ritim Istanbul 2
| 36fl | Metsan Nexus
| 36fl | Cukurova Tower
| 34fl | Halk Bank Towers (IIFC) 2
| 34fl | Orya Park 1
| 34fl | Orya Park 2
| 34fl | Ritim Istanbul 3
| 33fl | Emaar Square 1
| 33fl | Emaar Square 2
| 32fl | Dumankaya Miks 1
| 31fl | Nidakule Levent
| 31fl | NidaKule Ataşehir (Kuzey
| 30fl | Mall of Istanbul 1
| 30fl | Mall of Istanbul 2
| 30fl | Mall of Istanbul 3
| 30fl | Mall of Istanbul 4
| 27fl | Metropol Istanbul 2
| 27fl | Metropol Istanbul 3
| 26fl | Mall of Istanbul - Office
| 25fl | Kapital Tower

*Approved*


| 340m | Municipality Center
| 340m | Camlica TV Tower
| 270m | Diamond of Istanbul (On Hold)
| 252m | Nurol Life
| 100m | Maslak LAST Tower (On Hold)


| 40fl | TAO Tower
| 37fl | Ulus Belvedere 1
| 37fl | Ulus Belvedere 2
| 34fl | TRI-G Gunesli
| 33fl | Trendist Atasehir 1
| 33fl | Trendist Atasehir 2
| 33fl | Trendist Atasehir 3
| 32fl | Transfer Center
| 32fl | ALA Gunesli 1
| 32fl | ALA Gunesli 2
| 30fl | Skymark

*Proposed*


| 365m | Dubai Towers Istanbul 1
| 297m | Dubai Towers Istanbul 2
| 250m | Dudullu OSB Mixed Use 1
| 250m | Dudullu OSB Mixed Use 2
| 250m | Dudullu OSB Mixed Use 3
| 200m | DPC Tower
| 180m | Regnum Tower
| 165m | Haydarpaşa Hotel
| 160m | Asia Tower
| 153m | Ziraat Bank Tower 
| 150m | LuxIst
| 145m | Esenler Konut & Ofis Kompleksi 1
| 121m | Esenler Konut & Ofis Kompleksi 2
| 121m | Esenler Konut & Ofis Kompleksi 3
| 100m | Ancora


| 69fl | Tasyapi Sisli Complex 1
| 60fl | Sisli Tower
| 56fl | Tasyapi Sisli Complex 2
| 55fl | Aura Tower
| 53fl | The Silk Road
| 52fl | Le Prue 1
| 50fl | Kartal Komplex
| 46fl | Agaoglu Residential Tower
| 45fl | SPK Tower (IIFC)
| 45fl | Agaoglu Bomonti Residence & Office
| 42fl | Tasyapi Sisli Complex 3
| 35fl | Bomonti Office Tower
| 32fl | Le Prue 2
| 32fl | GMO Tower Fly 

*Total: 259*


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

*Melbourne: Australia*

Completed

1. Eureka Tower Melbourne 297m 
2. 120 Collins Street Melbourne 265m
3. 101 Collins Street Melbourne 260m 
4. Rialto Towers Melbourne 251m 
5. Bourke Place Melbourne 224m
6. Telstra Corporate Building Melbourne 218m 
7. Melbourne Central Melbourne 211m 
8. Freshwater Place Tower Melbourne 205m 
9. Sofitel Hotel - Collins Place Melbourne 185m 
10. ANZ Tower - Collins Place Melbourne 185m 
11. 80 Collins Street Melbourne 182m 
12. MY80 Melbourne 173m 
13. 385 Bourke Street Melbourne 169m 
14. Zen Apartments Melbourne 168m 
15. 530 Collins Street Melbourne 167m 
16. Casseldon Place Melbourne 166m 
17. Ernst & Young Plaza Melbourne 165m 
18. SX Stage 1 Melbourne 163m 
19. Royal Domain Tower Melbourne 162m 
20. ANZ World Headquarters Melbourne 162m 
21. National Bank House Melbourne 161m 
22. 2 Southbank Boulevard Melbourne 161m 
23. Verve 501 Swanston Tower Melbourne 159m 
24. Upper West Side Tower 2 156m
25. Optus Centre Melbourne 153m 
26. Crown Towers Melbourne 152m 
27. 140 William Street Melbourne 152m
28. Urban Workshop Lonsdale Melbourne 150m 
29. Upper West Side Tower 1 Melbourne 147m 
30. Argus Centre Melbourne 144m 
31. QV Melbourne 143m
32. 360 Collins Street Melbourne 142m
33. Yarras Edge Tower 5 Melbourne 134m 
34. 1 Spring Street Melbourne 132m 
35. IBM Australia Melbourne 131m 
36. 459 Collins Street Melbourne 131m 
37. 200 Queen Street Melbourne 130m 
38. Bank Apartments Melbourne 130m 
39. 333 Collins Street Melbourne 129m 
40. Victoria Point Melbourne 128m 
41. Neo 200 on Spencer Melbourne 128m 
42. Melbourne Star Melbourne 128 m
43. Mainpoint Melbourne 127m 
44. BHP Billiton Centre Melbourne 127m 
45. Vogue Melbourne 126m 
46. Oaks on William Melbourne 126m 
47. Milano Apartments Melbourne 123m 
48. 181 William Street Melbourne 123m
49. Melbourne Tower Apartments Melbourne 122m 
50. City Tower Melbourne 122m 
51. Southbank One Melbourne 122m 
52. Marland House Melbourne 121m 
53. Republic Tower Melbourne 120m 
54. 303 Collins Street Melbourne 120m 
55. Melbourne Sky Melbourne 116m 
56. La Banque Melbourne 112m 
57. Habitat Melbourne 109m 
58. Tiara Southbank Melbourne 107m 
59. 109 Clarendon Street Melbourne 106m 
60. Convesso Tower One Melbourne 104m 
61. 720 Bourke Street Melbourne 100m 

Proposed/Approved/Under Construction




*Total: 148*

_Other possible proposals yet to be released:_

555 Collins Street 305m

447 Collins street ~ 300m

93-119 Kavanagh Street 100+ floors

Savoy Tavern site 200m+

Source: CTBUH and Urbanmelbourne.info


----------



## isaidso

Hebrewtext said:


> I made also lists for Tel Aviv , but isaidso ignores that , as he does for Mumbai too .


As has been pointed out by myself and others, Mumbai's data is unreliable, inaccurate, and based on assumptions. It's best to have no entry at all than suspect data. Your data is even more dubious considering your figure in many many times higher than all of Israel. 

One only has to look at photos of Tel Aviv to realize that your number is absurd. No database comes anywhere close to substantiating your number.


----------



## isaidso

sbarn said:


> Yet, Chicago still has a more impressive skyline in my opinion. Its not all about quantity.


Of course it's more impressive right now. This list includes U/C and Proposed: buildings that don't even exist today. Completed buildings the tally is Chicago 302, Toronto 213. 21 of Toronto's total are in Mississauga so you don't see them in typical Toronto skyline shots. Strip Mississauga out and Toronto's present number is 192; considerably smaller than Chicago.

And I agree that it's not all about quantity. The quality in Chicago is better than Toronto, but by less each passing year. The gap will likely vanish completely by decade's end while Chicago's skyline will also likely be smaller.


----------



## isaidso

Seoul_Korea said:


> Try to make a new list (like mine) and write the sources  (I think emporis.com and SkyscraperPage are quite updated)


He doesn't because no database backs up what he's saying. I appreciated his work so spent a good hour trying to find sources to validate it all. All of them had far lower numbers. It wasn't even close.


----------



## Seoul_Korea

_Add two new buildings at Seoul list just approved, so they are 504 now.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=116664466#post116664466_


----------



## Hebrewtext

isaidso said:


> As has been pointed out by myself and others, Mumbai's data is unreliable, inaccurate, and based on assumptions. It's best to have no entry at all than suspect data. Your data is even more dubious considering your figure in many many times higher than all of Israel.
> 
> One only has to look at photos of Tel Aviv to realize that your number is absurd. No database comes anywhere close to substantiating your number.


what ? 

looking at photos today ? there are 105 towers scattered around the metropolitan area so it appears without density .

no data base alone is complete for the *30 + cities* combine the Tel Aviv -Yaffo metropolitan area.

*Emporis* alone states *324 towers* for only* some of the cities of TA metro *,but incomplete. (add all cities together without Jerusalem ,Haifa ,Beer Sheba ,Eilat ,Nahariya ,Hadera,Nazareth)

http://www.emporis.com/country/israel

Wikipedia adds some more ,also incomplete .
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Israel


SSP some more
http://skyscraperpage.com/database/country/83

and more data from the Israeli SSC forum
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/forumdisplay.php?f=620

all combined data made the lists of towers around the 30+ cities of the TA metropolitan area.: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=112336119&postcount=288

inc. some of the projects


----------



## Seoul_Korea

*.:Milan:.*

1. Torre Unicredit 1, 215m, *Com*
2. Milanofiori Sud, 212m, *Pro*
3. il Dritto CityLife, 207m, *T/O*
4. il Storto CityLife, 190m, *Pro*
5. il Curvo CityLife, 170m, *App*
6. Palazzo Lombardia, 163m, *Com*
7. Solaria I, 150m, *Com*
8. Nuovo Campus Bocconi, 141m, *Pro*
9. il Diamantone, 140m, *Com*
10. Torre Duilio CityLife, 130m, *Pro*
11. Torre Pirelli, 127m, *Com*
12. Torre Breda, 117m, *Com*
13. Bosco Verticale Torre E, 110m, *Com*
14. Edificio Galfa, 109m, *Com*
15. Torre Arduino, 108m, *Pro*
16. Torre Velasca, 106m, *Com*
17. Solaria II, 100m, *Com*
18. Torre Garibaldi I, 100m, *Com*
19. Torre Garibaldi II, 100m, *Com*
20. Torre CERBA, 100m, *Pro*

*.:Mestre:.*
1. Palais Lumiére, 241m, *Pro*
2. Mestre Light Tower, 140m, *Pro*

*.:Bologna:.*
1. Torre Unipol Bologna, 125m, *Com*

*.:Turin:.*
1. Palazzo della Regione Piemonte, 209m, *U/C*
2. San Paolo Bank Tower, 167m, *U/C*
3. Torre Porta Susa, 162m, *Pro*
4. Porta d'Europa I, 100m, *Pro*

*.:Genoa:.*
1. Leonardo Torre 1, 165m, *Pro*
2. Leonardo Torre 2, 165m, *Pro*
3. Leonardo Torre 3, 160m, *Pro*
4. Leonardo Torre 4, 110m, *Pro*
5. Leonardo Torre 5, 110m, *Pro*
6. Leonardo Torre 6, 110m, *Pro*
7. il Matitone, 109m, *Com*
8. Terrazza Martini, 108m, *Com*
9. Telecom Italia Tower, 105m, *Com*
10. Genoa World Trade Center, 102m, *Com*
11. Comparto 2, 100m, *U/C*
12. Torre MIRA, 100m, *Pro*

*.:Cesenatico:.*
1. Grattacielo di Cesenatico, 118m, *Com*

*.adova:.*
1. PP1, 100m, *U/C*

*.:Verona:.*
1. Torrecento, 100m, *Pro*

*.:Brescia:.*
1. Crystal Palace, 110m, *Com*

*.:Salerno:.*
1. Torre in Piazza Concordia, 120m, *Pro*

*.:Naples:.*
1. Torre Telecom Italia, 129m, *Com*
2. Torre ENEL 1, 123m, *Com*
3. Torre ENEL 2, 123m, *Com*
4. Torre Francesco, 118m, *Com*
5. Torre Saverio, 118m, *Com*
6. Consilio Regionale Campania, 115m, *Com*
7. New Law Courts Tower A, 110m, *Com*
8. New Law Courts Tower B, 110m, *Com*
9. Società Cattolica di Assicurazioni, 105m, *Com*
10. Ambassador Hotel, 101m, *Com*

*.:Latina:.*
1. Torre Pontina, 143m, *Com*

*.:Rome:.*
1. Business Forum and Tower, 160m, *Pro*
2. Eurosky, 155m, *Com*
3. The Muratella, 150m, *Pro*
4. La Porta del Mare I, 140m, *Pro*
5. La Porta del Mare II, 140m, *Pro*
6. Torre Verde, 130m, *Pro*
7. Torre Europarco, 120m, *Com*


----------



## Union Man

*London*


*Status - Completed*

The Shard - 309m
One Canada Square - 235m
110 Bishopsgate - 230m
The Leadenhall Building - 225m
25 Canada Square - 201m
8 Canada Square - 200m
Tower 42 - 183m
St George Wharf Tower - 181m
30 St Mary Axe - 180m
Broadgate Tower - 164m 
20 Fenchurch Street - 160m
One Churchill Place - 156m
25 Bank Street - 153m
40 Bank Street - 153m 
10 Upper Bank Street - 151m
Strata - 147m
Pan Peninsula East - 147m
Guy's Tower - 143m
22 Marsh Wall East Tower - 140m
The Spirit Of Stratford - 133m
CityPoint - 127m 
Willis Building - 125m 
Euston Tower - 124m
25 Churchill Place - 124m
Cromwell Tower - 123m
Laudedale Tower - 123m
Shakespeare Tower - 123m
Pan Peninsula West tower - 122m
Millbank Tower - 119m
St. Helen's - 118m 
Centre Point - 117m
Empress State Building - 117m 
The Heron - 112m 
One West India Quay - 111m 
Shell Centre - 107m 
33 Canada Square - 105m 
100 Middlesex Street - 105m
Pioneer Point North - 105m
99 Bishopsgate - 104m
Ontario Tower - 104m
Portland House - 101m
London Hilton On Park Lane - 101m
Royal London Hospital Tower 2 - 101m
125 Old Broad Street Tower - 100m

*Total: 44*


*Status - U/C*

One Blackfriars - 163m *U/C*
South Bank Tower - 151m *T/O*
Baltimore Wharf - 150m *U/C*
360 London - 149m *U/C*
Providence Tower - 136m *U/C*
Saffron Square - 134m *T/O*
Two Fifty One - 134m *U/C*
Nine Elms Point - 126m *U/C*
Novotel Canary Wharf - 124m *U/C*
One The Elephant - 123m *T/O*
Chelsea Waterfront - 122m *U/C*
Vauxhall Sky Gardens - 120m *U/C*
261 City Road Lexicon - 115m *T/O*
Capital Towers - 110m *U/C*
Dollar Bay Tower - 109m *U/C*
One Angel Court - 101m *U/C* 

*Total: 16* 


*Status - Approved-Demo-Proposed-Site Prep*

Hertsmere Tower - 237m *Pro*
City Pride - 233m *App*
Newfoundland Tower - 220m *Site Prep*
North Quay Tower 1 - 216m *App*
South Quay Plaza Tower 1 - 215m *App*
Wood Wharf A1 - 204m *Site Prep*
North Quay Tower 2 - 203m *App*
One Nine Elms Tower 1 - 200m *Demo*
52 Lime Street - 192m *Site Prep*
Alpha Square - 190m *Pro*
30 Marsh Wall - 185m *Pro*
Arrowhead Quay Tower 1 - 183m *App*
Meridian Gate - 182m *Pro*
100 Bishopsgate - 172m *Site Prep*
Arrowhead Quay Tower 2 - 170m *App*
The Goodsyard Tower 1 - 166m *Pro*
1 Park Place - 162m *Site Prep*
One Nine Elms Tower 2 - 161m *Demo*
Principal Place - 161m *Site Prep*
City Forum Tower 1 - 155m *App*
225 Marsh Wall - 154m *Pro*
The Goodsyard Tower 2 - 153m *Pro*
10 Bank Street - 150m *Pro*
1 Merchant Square - 150m *App*
Wood Wharf A3 - 150m *App*
1 Bank Street - 147m *App*
Millharbour Village Tower 1 - 145m *Pro*
Manhattan Loft Gardens - 143m
Millharbour Village Tower 2 - 142m *Pro*
Millharbour Village Tower 3 - 139m *Pro*
City Forum Tower 2 - 155m *App*
145 City Road - 134m *App*
54 Marsh Wall Tower 1 - 130m *Pro*
The Goodsyard Tower 3 - 130m *Pro*
Helix London Tower 1 - 127m *App*
Millharbour Village Tower 4 - 126m *Pro*
Elizabeth House Redevelopment - 123m *App*
Broadway Chambers - 122m
Millharbour Village Tower 5 - 122m *Pro*
Millharbour Village Tower 6 - 122m *Pro*
North Quay Tower 3 - 120m *App*
Taberner House - 120m *Demo*
The Goodsyard Tower 4 - 117m *Pro*
The Ram Quarter - 116m *Demo*
South Quay Plaza Tower 2 - 115m *App*
Millharbour Village Tower 7 - 113m *Pro*
Helix London Tower 2 - 108m *App*
Millharbour Village Tower 8 - 102m *Pro*


*Total: 48*


*Total: 108*


----------



## Union Man

Just an update


----------



## isaidso

Looks like London is slowly reeling in Calgary! 

Built: 59
Under Construction: 11
Proposed: 16

TOTAL: 86


----------



## Union Man

isaidso said:


> Looks like London is slowly reeling in Calgary!
> 
> Built: 59
> Under Construction: 11
> Proposed: 16
> 
> TOTAL: 86


What are the stats for other Canadian cities?


----------



## isaidso

Union Man said:


> What are the stats for other Canadian cities?


Ottawa, Quebec City, Hamilton, Niagara Falls, London, Halifax, Ft. McMurray, and Winnipeg all have 100m+ buildings built/proposed, but not very many. Apart from Calgary I've listed the 4 cities which have a substantial inventory. Based on the data below, London (UK) is about to move passed Montreal in its 100m+ building count.


*Edmonton*
Built: 16
Under Construction: 7
Proposed: 6
TOTAL: 29


*Montreal*
Built: 47
Under Construction: 9
Proposed: 10
TOTAL: 66


*Toronto*
Built: 226
Under Construction: 57
Proposed: 138
TOTAL: 421


*Vancouver*
Built: 70
Under Construction: 17
Proposed: 27
TOTAL: 114


----------



## isaidso

techniques1200s said:


> Except this is the 100m+ building thread, so why are you talking about 200 meter buildings? Sao Paulo has a much bigger skyline than Toronto, despite not having any buildings over 200 meters. Maybe it's your opinion that Toronto's skyline looks better, but it isn't the number 2 skyline outside of Asia when it comes to the actual size of the skyline.


I know it's a 100m thread, I'm the thread starter. 

First of all I didn't say that Toronto has the #2 skyline outside Asia, I clearly said _"Toronto looks destined to be the #2 skyline outside Asia by the decade's close."_ Please read what's actually written. 

Secondly, I didn't think it needed explaining but looking at one metric doesn't tell the whole story. Sao Paulo is testament to the fact that one can have a lot of 100m+ buildings but not a very impressive skyline. I had to bring up other criteria like 200m+ buildings because you argued that I'd overlooked Sao Paulo when making my statement. I had not.

Thirdly, Toronto has a larger skyline than Sao Paulo by every measure. If you prefer Sao Paulo that's fine, but it's not bigger. Go look at the data. Here I'll get you started. This is just one data table courtesy of SSP. Even if one counts as low down as 50m Toronto comes out on top:

Number of 50m+ Buildings Built 
Toronto 1205
Sao Paulo 505

Here's another resource you might want to look over first. Toronto is currently 3rd largest outside Asia behind New York and Chicago only: http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


----------



## sbarn

Without a doubt Toronto's skyline has more height and much better composition than Sao Paulo. However, I have a hard time believing that "Toronto has a larger skyline than Sao Paulo by every measure".

I know its outside the 100m+ metric being used in this thread, but Emporis lists the following statistics for the two cities for "high-rise buildings" greater than 12 stories:

Toronto: 2,240 (Link)

Sao Paulo: 6,424 (Link)

It may not be pretty, but Sao Paulo certainly is massive:








Source


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*

*Complete buildings:*
30

*Under construction*
2

*Proposed *
8 (According to current planning)
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


Frankfurter Hochhäuser 2 by klaus_khnast, on Flickr


----------



## Union Man

*London*


*Status: Completed*

*1.* The Shard | 309m
*2.* One Canada Square | 235m
*3.* 110 Bishopsgate | 230m
*4.* The Leadenhall Building | 225m
*5.* 8 Canada Square | 200m
*6.* 25 Canada Square | 200m
*7.* Tower 42 | 183m
*8.* St George Wharf Tower | 181m
*9.* 30 St Mary Axe | 180m
*10.* Broadgate Tower | 164m 
*11.* 20 Fenchurch Street | 160m
*12.* One Churchill Place | 156m
*13.* 25 Bank Street | 153m
*14.* 40 Bank Street | 153m 
*15.* 10 Upper Bank Street | 151m
*16.* Guy's Tower | 149m 
*17.* Pan Peninsula East | 147m 
*18.* Strata | 147m
*19.* 22 Marsh Wall East Tower | 140m
*20.* Stratford Halo | 133m
*21.* CityPoint | 127m 
*22.* Willis Building | 125m 
*23.* Euston Tower | 124m
*24.* 25 Churchill Place | 124m
*25.* Cromwell Tower | 123m
*26.* Laudedale Tower | 123m
*27.* Shakespeare Tower | 123m
*28.* Pan Peninsula West Tower | 122m
*29.* Millbank Tower | 119m
*30.* St. Helen's | 118m 
*31.* Centre Point | 117m
*32.* Empress State Building | 117m 
*33.* The Heron | 112m 
*34.* One West India Quay | 111m 
*35.* Shell Centre | 107m 
*36.* 33 Canada Square | 105m 
*37.* 100 Middlesex Street | 105m
*38.* Pioneer Point North | 105m
*39.* 99 Bishopsgate | 104m
*40.* Ontario Tower | 104m
*41.* Portland House | 101m
*42.* London Hilton On Park Lane | 101m
*43.* Royal London Hospital Tower 2 | 101m
*44.* 125 Old Broad Street Tower | 100m
*45.* Urbanest King's Cross | 100m



*Status: U/C - T/O*

*1.* 100 Bishopsgate | 172m | *U/C*
*2.* One Blackfriars | 163m | *U/C*
*3.* Principal Place | 161m | *U/C*
*4.* South Bank Tower | 151m | *T/O*
*5.* Baltimore Wharf | 150m | *U/C*
*6.* 360 London | 149m | *U/C*
*7.* Providence Tower | 136m | *U/C*
*8.* Saffron Square | 134m | *T/O*
*9.* Two Fifty One | 134m | *U/C*
*10.* Nine Elms Point | 126m | *U/C*
*11.* Novotel Canary Wharf | 124m | *U/C*
*12.* One The Elephant | 123m | *T/O*
*13.* Chelsea Waterfront | 122m | *U/C*
*14.* Vauxhall Sky Gardens | 120m | *U/C*
*15.* 261 City Road Lexicon | 115m | *T/O*
*16.* Capital Towers | 110m | *U/C*
*17.* Dollar Bay Tower | 109m | *U/C*
*18.* Stratford Central | 103m | *U/C*
*19.* One Angel Court | 101m | *U/C* 
*20.* Skyline Woodberry Down | 101m | *U/C* 




*Status: Approved - Demo - Proposed - Site Prep*

*1.* Hertsmere Tower | 237m | *Pro*
*2.* City Pride | 233m | *App*
*3.* Newfoundland Tower | 220m | *Site Prep*
*4.* North Quay Tower 1 | 216m | *App*
*5.* South Quay Plaza Tower 1 | 215m | *App*
*6.* Alpha Square 1 | 212m | *Pro*
*7.* Wood Wharf A1 | 204m | *Site Prep*
*8.* North Quay Tower 2 | 203m | *App*
*9.* One Lansdowme | 203m | *App*
*10.* One Nine Elms Tower 1 | 200m | *Demo*
*11.* 52 Lime Street | 192m | *Site Prep*
*12.* Wood Wharf E4 | 187m | *App*
*13.* 30 Marsh Wall | 185m | *Pro*
*14.* Arrowhead Quay Tower 1 | 183m | *App*
*15.* Meridian Gate | 182m | *App*
*16.* Wood Wharf F1 | 173m | *App*
*17.* Morello Tower | 172m | *App*
*18.* Arrowhead Quay Tower 2 | 170m | *App*
*19.* New Bondway | 170m | *App*
*20.* Mitsubishi Tower | 168m | *Pro*
*21.* Vauxhall Square Tower 1 | 168m | *App*
*22.* Vauxhall Square Tower 2 | 168m | *App*
*23.* The Goodsyard Tower 1 | 166m | *Pro*
*24.* 1 Park Place | 162m | *Site Prep*
*25.* Bankside Quarter Tower 1 | 161m | *App*
*26.* One Nine Elms Tower 2 | 161m | *Demo*
*27.* City Forum Tower 1 | 155m | *Demo*
*28.* Wood Wharf J3 | 155m | *App*
*29.* Wood Wharf B1 | 155m | *App*
*30.* 40 Leadenhall Street | 154m | *App*
*31.* 225 Marsh Wall | 154m | *Pro*
*32.* The Goodsyard Tower 2 | 153m | *Pro*
*33.* 10 Bank Street | 150m | *Pro*
*34.* 1 Merchant Square | 150m | *App*
*35.* Wood Wharf A3 | 150m | *App*
*36.* 1 Bank Street | 147m | *App*
*37.* 2 Millharbour A | 145m | *App*
*38.* Manhattan Loft Gardens | 143m | *Site Prep*
*39.* Millharbour Village G3 | 142m | *App*
*40.* Vauxhall Cross Island Tower 1 | 141m | *App*
*41.* Imperial West | 141m | *App*
*42.* Canada Water Sites C and E | 140m | *App*
*43.* Doon Street Tower | 140m | *App*
*44.* Gateway Tower | 140m | *Pro*
*45.* Millharbour Village G1.1 | 139m | *App*
*46.* City Forum Tower 2 | 137m | *Demo*
*47.* College Road | 135m | *App*
*48.* 145 City Road | 134m | *Demo*
*49.* 20 Blackfriars Road | 133m | *App*
*50.* 54 Marsh Wall Tower 1 | 130m | *Pro*
*51.* The Goodsyard Tower 3 | 130m | *Pro*
*52.* Wood Wharf E2 | 128m | *App*
*53.* Helix London Tower 1 | 127m | *App*
*54.* Millharbour Village G2.1 | 126m | *App*
*55.* Keybridge House | 125m | *App*
*56.* Elizabeth House Redevelopment | 123m | *App*
*57.* One Crown Place Tower 1 | 123m | *Pro*
*58.* Stratosphere | 122m | *Site Prep*
*59.* 2 Millharbour B | 122m | *App*
*60.* 2 Millharbour C | 122m | *App*
*61.* North Quay Tower 3 - 120m *App*
*62.* Taberner House | 120m | *Demo*
*63.* New Covent Garden Market N9 | 117m | *Pro*
*64.* The Goodsyard Tower 4 | 117m | *Pro*
*65.* Alpha Square 2 | 116m | *Pro*
*66.* Convoys Wharf | 116m | *App*
*67.* The Ram Quarter | 116m | *Demo*
*68.* South Quay Plaza Tower 2 | 115m | *App*
*69.* The Stage Shoreditch | 115m | *App*
*70.* Vauxhall Cross Island Tower 2 | 115m | *App*
*71.* 12-20 Wyvil Road | 114m | *App*
*72.* Millharbour Village G2.2 | 113m | *App*
*73.* Ram Brewery | 113m | *Demo*
*74.* The Quill | 110m | *App*
*75.* Bankside Quarter Tower 1 | 108m | *App*
*76.* Helix London Tower 2 | 108m | *App*
*77.* One Crown Place Tower 2 | 107m | *Pro*
*78.* Wood Wharf J1 | 106m | *App*
*79.* Whitechapel Square | 105m | *Pro*
*80.* One Portal Way Block 1 | 104m | *Pro*
*81.* Enderby Place and London Cruise Terminal | 102m | *Pro*
*82.* Millharbour Village G4 | 102m | *App*
*83.* New Covent Garden Market N7 | 100m | *App*



*Total: 148*


----------



## skanny

I don't understand all the attention London gets with it's supposed "Construction Boom" while only few users here give a credit to Tokyo ( a world class metropolis too btw) wich is constructing twice more highrises than London ( 45 approximatively) and experiencing a constant boom since decades ...
I check some projects threads of London and I am surprised by the amount of followers for average towers ( 120/150m) , these projects are so normal in Tokyo that sometimes we haven't any update of them for months and months ....


----------



## Union Man

In the context of Europe and more specifically Western Europe, then yes London is experiencing a tall building 'construction boom', as you put it yourself. In the grand scheme of things, the construction of tall buildings in London is light years away from New York, Dubai and Shanghai etc. If you can find all the data for Tokyo then please list it here, it would be interesting to see. I only complied and updated the London list as it is easy to find reliable and precise information of all London's tall buildings. I'd also suggest if the frequent updates of London's high rises bothers you that much, why don't you update the Tokyo threads yourself?


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

*An Update on Melbourne, Australia:*

_Completed_

1.Eureka Tower 297m 
2. 120 Collins Street 265m
3. 101 Collins Street 260m 
4. Prima Tower 254m
5. Rialto Towers 251m 
6. Bourke Place 224m
7. Telstra Corporate Building 218m 
8. Melbourne Central 211m 
9. Freshwater Place Tower 1 205m 
10. Abode 318 188m
11. Sofitel Hotel - Collins Place 185m 
12. ANZ Tower - Collins Place 185m 
13. 80 Collins Street 182m 
14. MY80 173m 
15. 385 Bourke Street 169m 
16. Zen Apartments 168m 
17. 530 Collins Street 167m 
18. Casselden Place 166m 
19. Ernst & Young Plaza 165m 
20. SX Stage 1 163m 
21. Royal Domain Tower 162m 
22. ANZ World Headquarters 162m 
23. National Bank House 161m 
24. 2 Southbank Boulevard 161m 
25. Verve 501 Swanston Tower 159m 
26. Upper West Side Tower 2 156m
27. Optus Centre 153m 
28. Crown Towers 152m 
29. 140 William Street 152m
30. Urban Workshop Lonsdale 150m 
31. Upper West Side Tower 1 147m 
32. Argus Centre 144m 
33. QV 143m
34. 360 Collins Street 142m
35. Yarras Edge Tower 5 134m 
36. 1 Spring Street 132m 
37. IBM Australia 131m 
38. 459 Collins Street 131m 
39. 200 Queen Street 130m 
40. Bank Apartments 130m 
41. Wrap Southbank
42. 333 Collins Street 129m 
43. Victoria Point 128m 
44. Neo 200 on Spencer 128m 
45. Melbourne Star 128 m
46. Mainpoint 127m 
47. BHP Billiton Centre 127m 
48. Vogue 126m 
49. Oaks on William 126m 
50. Milano Apartments 123m 
51. 181 William Street 123m
52. Melbourne Tower 122m 
53. City Tower 122m 
54. 183 City road 122m
55. Southbank One 122m 
56. Marland House 121m 
57. Republic Tower 120m 
58. Epic Apartments 120m
59. 303 Collins Street 120m 
60. Melbourne Sky 116m 
61. La Banque 112m 
62. Habitat 109m 
63. Tiara Southbank 107m 
64. 109 Clarendon Street 106m 
65. Convesso Tower One 104m 
66. Yarras Edge Tower 3 104m
67. 27 Little Collins Street 103
68. 720 Bourke Street 100m 
69. Istana 100m


_Proposed and U.C_










Total: 181


----------



## Jay

isaidso said:


> I know it's a 100m thread, I'm the thread starter.
> 
> First of all I didn't say that Toronto has the #2 skyline outside Asia, I clearly said _"Toronto looks destined to be the #2 skyline outside Asia by the decade's close."_ Please read what's actually written.
> 
> Secondly, I didn't think it needed explaining but looking at one metric doesn't tell the whole story. Sao Paulo is testament to the fact that one can have a lot of 100m+ buildings but not a very impressive skyline. I had to bring up other criteria like 200m+ buildings because you argued that I'd overlooked Sao Paulo when making my statement. I had not.
> 
> Thirdly, Toronto has a larger skyline than Sao Paulo by every measure. If you prefer Sao Paulo that's fine, but it's not bigger. Go look at the data. Here I'll get you started. This is just one data table courtesy of SSP. Even if one counts as low down as 50m Toronto comes out on top:
> 
> Number of 50m+ Buildings Built
> Toronto 1205
> Sao Paulo 505
> 
> Here's another resource you might want to look over first. Toronto is currently 3rd largest outside Asia behind New York and Chicago only: http://tudl0867.home.xs4all.nl/skylines.html


Toronto is definitely beasting Chicago at the moment in terms of development that's for sure, but keep in mind Chicago's skyline is around double the size of Toronto's and quite a bit taller on average so it could take more than a few years to catch up, especially once Chicago's larger projects get off the ground. 

That being said Toronto will definitely be #3, rivaled maybe (to a lesser extent) by future Miami and San Francisco and a few other USA skylines.


----------



## lok1999

Melbourne
Completed: at least 75
Under construction: 10 above 150m
Proposed/Approved: 41 over 150m

This will change as I find new information


----------



## PaPa Riddlz

^^Might want to do a bit more research…

Where’d you get the 75 figure from?

And it’s 7 towers over 150m that are UC and 46 proposed (that is, not in any form of construction or demolition) over 150m


----------



## nameless dude

Here's the latest from Sydney thanks to Sky_Is_The_Limit who posted this in the ozscrapers section:



Sky_Is_The_Limit said:


> *UPDATE*
> 3 x 250m+
> 11 x 200m+
> 23 x 150m+
> 68 x 100m+
> 
> Note - this is not exclusively a list of NEW buildings above 100m as some existing buildings on sites (including Greenland Centre, Quay Quarter Tower, 1 Alfred Street, 60 Martin Place, 59 Goulburn Street) are already 100m+, however future modifications will see height increases, hence they are included in the list.
> 
> I have added:
> - Solstice in Parramatta
> 
> I have also updated the status and heights for several projects.
> 
> I have not updated the height for 37 Pitt Street because no updated information is publicly available. 37 Pitt Street remains 200m on this list (as is currently approved).
> 
> *TOP 4 BY LOCATION:*
> PARRAMATTA - 21
> CBD - 18
> BARANGAROO - 7
> ST LEONARDS - 5
> 
> Let me know of any corrections
> 
> 
> *AS AT MARCH 18 2015*
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [B]NAME             LOCATION      HEIGHT     LEVELS      STATUS [/B]
> CROWN TOWERS     BARANGAROO    271M       70          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> ONE SYD HBR T1   BARANGAROO    265M       70          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> 505 GEORGE ST    CBD           264M       78          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> GREENLAND CENTRE CBD           236M       68          STAGE 2 APPROVED
> 182 GEORGE ST    CBD           235M       60          CONCEPT
> ASPIRE           PARRAMATTA    233M       ??          CONCEPT
> PARRAMATTA SQ T2 PARRAMATTA    220M       ??          STAGE 1 APPROVED
> [B]INT TOWER 1      BARANGAROO    217M       49          UNDER CONSTRUCTION[/B]
> QUAY QUARTER TWR CBD           209M       49          STAGE 1 APPROVED
> ONE SYD HBR T2   BARANGAROO    217M       60          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> 37 PITT ST       CBD           200M       ??          STAGE 1 APPROVED
> PARRAMATTA SQ T3 PARRAMATTA    195M       ??          STAGE 1 APPROVED
> CENTRAL T1       ST LEONARDS   190M       55          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> 1 ALFRED STREET  CBD           187M       55          STAGE 2 APPROVED
> 142 MACQUARIE T1 PARRAMATTA    180M       60          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> [B]INT TOWER 2      BARANGAROO    178M       43          TOPPED OUT[/B]
> [B]ALTITUDE T1      PARRAMATTA    177M       55          UNDER CONSTRUCTION[/B]
> TATTERSALLS TOWERCBD           168M       48          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> CENTRAL T2       ST LEONARDS   168M       48          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> [B]INT TOWER 3      BARANGAROO    168M       39          UNDER CONSTRUCTION[/B]
> 33 BLIGH STREET  CBD           165M       30          STAGE 2 APPROVED
> [B]200 GEORGE ST    CBD           155M       35          UNDER CONSTRUCTION[/B]
> SOUTHBANK        PARRAMATTA    152M       41          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> 100 MOUNT STREET NORTH SYDNEY  149M       38          STAGE 2 APPROVED
> GATEWAY T1       PARRAMATTA    142M       40          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> 45 VICTOR STREET CHATSWOOD     141M       42          CONCEPT
> 184 GEORGE ST    PARRAMATTA    138M       43          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> SOLSTICE         PARRAMATTA    138M       45          STAGE 2 PROPOSED
> 60 MARTIN PLACE  CBD           138M       ??          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> 504 PACIFIC HWY  ST LEONARDS   138M       37          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> YORK & GEORGE    CBD           137M       40          STAGE 2 APPROVED
> CENTRAL T3       ST LEONARDS   137M       38          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> 116 MACQUARIE ST PARRAMATTA    136M       42          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> [B]DARLING ONE      DARLING HRBR  136M       40          PREPARATION[/B]
> DARLING TWO      DARLING HRBR  136M       41          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> 59 GOULBURN ST   CBD           135M       31          CONCEPT
> WYNYARD PLACE    CBD           134M       34          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> 11 HASSALL ST    PARRAMATTA    131M       41          STAGE 1 APPROVED
> [B]SOFITEL          DARLING HRBR  130M       38          PREPARATION[/B]
> [B]177-199 PACIFIC  NORTH SYDNEY  130M       32          UNDER CONSTRUCTION[/B]
> DAVID JONES      CBD           130M       ??          CONCEPT
> 76-100 CHURCH ST PARRAMATTA    129M       39          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> [B]CENTRIUM T1      CHATSWOOD     126M       38          UNDER CONSTRUCTION[/B]
> 1 DENISON ST     NORTH SYDNEY  125M       32          STAGE 2 APPROVED
> 130 ELIZABETH ST CBD           123M       38          STAGE 2 PROPOSED
> 116 MACQUARIE ST PARRAMATTA    120M       38          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> HERRING RD T1    MACQUARIE PK  120M       ??          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> HERRING RD T2    MACQUARIE PK  120M       ??          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> HERRING RD T3    MACQUARIE PK  120M       ??          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> 116 BATHURST ST  CBD           118M       35          STAGE 2 PROPOSED
> OPAL             OLYMPIC PK    117M       34          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> 142 MACQUARIE T2 PARRAMATTA    117M       32          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> 472 PACIFIC HWY  ST LEONARDS   115M       34          STAGE 2 PROPOSED
> [B]V BY CROWN       PARRAMATTA    114M       29          UNDER CONSTRUCTION[/B]
> 9-25 C-WEALTH ST SYDNEY        112M       34          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> GATEWAY T2       PARRAMATTA    110M       ??          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> 19-31 PITT ST    CBD           110M       30          STAGE 1 APPROVED
> 37-39 SMITH ST   PARRAMATTA    110M      ~30          CONCEPT
> [B]ALTITUDE T2      PARRAMATTA    108M       33          UNDER CONSTRUCTION[/B]
> [B]CENTRIUM T2      CHATSWOOD     107M       33          UNDER CONSTRUCTION[/B]
> 55-57 GEORGE ST  PARRAMATTA    106M       31          STAGE 2 APPROVED
> [B]AUSTRALIA T2     OLYMPIC PK    104M       30          TOPPED OUT[/B]
> ONE SYD HBR T3   BARANGAROO    104M       30          STAGE 1 PROPOSED
> [B]189 MACQUARIE T1 PARRAMATTA    103M       30          PREPARATION
> 189 MACQUARIE T2 PARRAMATTA    103M       30          PREPARATION[/B]
> SITE 8A          GREEN SQUARE  103M       24          STAGE 1 APPROVED
> NORFOLK ST T1    LIVERPOOL    ~100M      ~30          STAGE 2 APPROVED
> 80 PITT ST       CBD          ~100M       ??          CONCEPT
> 
> 
> LEGEND
> CONCEPT - Project is known about and building envelope has been drafted but plans yet to be submitted
> STAGE 1 PROPOSED - DA for building envelope proposed
> STAGE 1 APPROVED - DA for building envelope approved
> STAGE 2 PROPOSED - DA for design proposed
> STAGE 2 APPROVED - DA for design approved
> PREPARATION
> UNDER CONSTRUCTION
> TOPPED OUT


----------



## the spliff fairy

Shanghai had 1,463 buildings over 100m/ 30 storeys in 2013 (second to HK), but growing at 100-250 per year, so 1600? today. It also has somewhere between 14,479 and 31,018 buildings that constitute a highrise (12 storeys), which makes it the world leader by far.

At it's lowest possible threshold it's still multiple times more highrise than either HK or NYC, though has less skyscrapers (>150m).


----------



## JuanPaulo

Jay said:


> Toronto is definitely beasting Chicago at the moment in terms of development that's for sure, but keep in mind Chicago's skyline is around double the size of Toronto's and quite a bit taller on average so it could take more than a few years to catch up, especially once Chicago's larger projects get off the ground.
> 
> That being said Toronto will definitely be #3, rivaled maybe (to a lesser extent) by future Miami and San Francisco and a few other USA skylines.


I agree 100% with your comment. kay:


----------



## saiho

Jay said:


> Toronto is definitely beasting Chicago at the moment in terms of development that's for sure, but keep in mind Chicago's skyline is around double the size of Toronto's and quite a bit taller on average so it could take more than a few years to catch up, especially once Chicago's larger projects get off the ground.


I agree, Chicago has much more variety of styles and height than Toronto. At the current rate there is a lot going on in Toronto. However 5 years is not going to cut it. If the mega asian skylines Chongqing, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, and Singapore have yet to surpass Chi town what makes Toronto so special? This is coming from a Toronto native and current resident.


----------



## isaidso

^^ I argued that Toronto could be the #2 skyline outside Asia by 2020, up from 3rd largest today. Chongqing, Guangzhou, Shenzhen, and Singapore are in Asia so my argument stands. Secondly, a few of them will pass Chicago's skyline in size; Shenzhen already has. 



Jay said:


> Toronto is definitely beasting Chicago at the moment in terms of development that's for sure, but keep in mind Chicago's skyline is around double the size of Toronto's and quite a bit taller on average so it could take more than a few years to catch up, especially once Chicago's larger projects get off the ground.


Of course it could take more than a few years for Toronto to catch up to Chicago but my conclusion was based on what the data says. The data suggest it will happen around 2020.... like I contended. Perceptions aren't based on anything concrete. Data, conversely, is the only solid thing one can form a conclusion on.



Jay said:


> That being said Toronto will definitely be #3, rivaled maybe (to a lesser extent) by future Miami and San Francisco and a few other USA skylines.


The data indicates that Miami's skyline would have to double in size to rival Toronto's while San Francisco's would need to triple in size..... and that's if Toronto built nothing.


----------



## saiho

isaidso said:


> Of course it could take more than a few years for Toronto to catch up to Chicago but my conclusion was based on what the data says. The data suggest it will happen around 2020.... like I contended. Perceptions aren't based on anything concrete. Data, conversely, is the only solid thing one can form a conclusion on.


Did you put contingencies on the data for delayed projects? Toronto with current active construction is ~60 +150m. Toronto doesn't cancel projects but some can really stall and drag on especially in the proposal and sales phases. Which I assume literally make up half of your data. 

Just think 60 more +150m in 5 more years. So Toronto will break-ground and top out 12 more +150m every year for 5 years straight with the existing 15 ish projects slated for completion in the next few years? Put another way 80 +150m in 5 years? Recent data shows we complete around 3-4 +150m every year, it could elevate to 5-6 and possibly 6-7 after 5 or so years but not 16 every year for the next 5. Even 8 every year is a little too optimistic. I would say somewhere between 2025-2030 is a good estimate.


----------



## juke88

yes


----------



## isaidso

saiho said:


> Did you put contingencies on the data for delayed projects? Toronto with current active construction is ~60 +150m. Toronto doesn't cancel projects but some can really stall and drag on especially in the proposal and sales phases. Which I assume literally make up half of your data.
> 
> Just think 60 more +150m in 5 more years. So Toronto will break-ground and top out 12 more +150m every year for 5 years straight with the existing 15 ish projects slated for completion in the next few years? Put another way 80 +150m in 5 years? Recent data shows we complete around 3-4 +150m every year, it could elevate to 5-6 and possibly 6-7 after 5 or so years but not 16 every year for the next 5. Even 8 every year is a little too optimistic. I would say somewhere between 2025-2030 is a good estimate.


Yes I took into account delays and projects on hold. Most proposals in this city tend to get shovels in the ground in 2-3 years from the time they're submitted. Then it's another 2 years before they top out so 4-5 years in total. That would bring us to 2020. Maybe 20-30% would fall outside of that time frame. U Condos was painfully slow and that was roughly 6 years from when it was proposed to topping out. Even if my 20-30% figure is wrong and it's closer to 50% of proposals taking longer than 5 years (like you contend) the gap will vanish entirely.

Here's the data. People can conclude what they may from it. Predictions are what they are but I'd argue that there won't be much separating the 2 skylines 5 years from now. Even excluding proposals altogether the current inventory of 'definitely happening' (Built + Under Construction) would bring the Toronto skyline a lot closer than people think. 

*Toronto* (Not including Mississauga)

100-199m
Built: 180
Under Construction: 49
Proposals: 113

200-299m
Built: 13
Under Construction: 8
Proposals: 17

300m+
Built: 0
Under Construction: 0
Proposals: 3


*Chicago*

100-199m
Built: 276
Under Construction: 9
Proposals: 25

200-299m
Built: 23
Under Construction: 2
Proposals: 6

300m+
Built: 4
Under Construction: 0
Proposals: 3


----------



## saiho

isaidso said:


> *Toronto* (Not including Mississauga)
> 
> 100-199m
> Built: 180
> Under Construction: 49
> Proposals: 113
> 
> 200-299m
> Built: 13
> Under Construction: 8
> Proposals: 17
> 
> 300m+
> Built: 0
> Under Construction: 0
> Proposals: 3
> 
> 
> *Chicago*
> 
> 100-199m
> Built: 276
> Under Construction: 9
> Proposals: 25
> 
> 200-299m
> Built: 23
> Under Construction: 2
> Proposals: 6
> 
> 300m+
> Built: 4
> Under Construction: 0
> Proposals: 3


CTBUH says they Chicago has these numbers. I'm guessing you took occupied heights? (Rigs it more in Toronto's favor) Ditto of the accuracy of the U/C and Pro numbers.

*Chicago*

100-199m
Built: 276 299
Under Construction: 9
Proposals: 25

200-299m
Built: 23 28
Under Construction: 2
Proposals: 6

300m+
Built: 4 6
Under Construction: 0
Proposals: 3

Also around 40-50 of the +100 buildings U/C and Com in Toronto are not even in the Main Yorkdale-Financial-Southcore-Entertainment District skyline but scattered some distance away from the main cluster in suburban centers. So including those is kinda padding things a bit because they are not really part of the "skyline" as per say. Skylines should be based on where they start or end not some arbitrary line at Steeles Ave. Toronto ain't forming a Tokyo, Shenzhen, Shanghai skyscraper mega-sea any time soon, so those are out of the picture. Chicago has literally every +100m building in the downtown skyline. Except like 3 maybe but that is just nitpicking.

So I still don't see Toronto's "skyline" surpassing (all kill in every threshold below 300m) Chi-towns numbers by the end of the decade. Even if it does, so what?


----------



## isaidso

^^ Counting spires and antennae can skew data significantly so I use SSP data using roof heights. Is First Canadian Place 355m or 298m? 298m is a far more representative height of the actual building. Including spires and antennae reduces the integrity of data. Chicago has 4 super talls built. You adding Franklin Center (270m) and Two Prudential Plaza (279m) to increase the count to 6 is a good case in point. 

Very few of Toronto's 100m+ buildings are outside of that main skyline as I excluded Mississauga. Did you even go through to check? If you did you'd have known that. You seem to be going to great lengths to validate your deeply held convictions rather than taking an objective look at the data.



saiho said:


> So I still don't see Toronto's "skyline" surpassing (all kill in every threshold below 300m) Chi-towns numbers by the end of the decade. Even if it does, so what?


Like I very clearly stated, I've merely presented the data (and the most representative imo) and people can conclude what they may from it. You see it one way, I another. Your last quip is a bit rich though. Of course it doesn't matter whether Toronto's skyline closes the gap by 2020 but for someone who professes not to be interested in the analysis you certainly 'wasted' a great deal of time attempting to refute it.


----------



## KlausDiggy

*Frankfurt*


100-199m
Built: 31
Under Construction: 6
Proposals: 5

200-299m
Built: 5
Under Construction: 1
Proposals: 2

TOTAL 100m+
Built: 36
Under Construction: 7
Proposed: 7


----------



## isaidso

Montreal


100-199m
Built: 61
Under Construction: 12
Proposals: 3

200-299m
Built: 2
Under Construction: 5
Proposals: 0

TOTAL 100m+
Built: 63
Under Construction: 17
Proposed: 3


----------



## isaidso

Calgary


100-199m
Built: 73
Under Construction: 4
Proposals: 7

200-299m
Built: 5
Under Construction: 0
Proposals: 0

TOTAL 100m+
Built: 78
Under Construction: 4
Proposed: 7


----------



## isaidso

Edmonton


100-199m
Built: 22
Under Construction: 2
Proposals: 13

200-299m
Built: 1
Under Construction: 0
Proposals: 0

TOTAL 100m+
Built: 23
Under Construction: 2
Proposed: 13


----------



## Hebrewtext

Greater Tel Aviv


100-199m
Built: 178
Under Construction: 99
Proposals: 272

200-299m 
Built: 5
Under Construction: 8
Proposals: 16

300m+
Built: 0
Under Construction: 3
Proposals: 5

TOTAL 100m+
Built: 183
Under Construction: 110
Proposed: 293


*no building got spire


----------



## isaidso

Miami


100-199m
Built: 177
Under Construction: 12
Proposals: 45

200-299m 
Built: 8
Under Construction: 2
Proposals: 15

300m+
Built: 0
Under Construction: 0
Proposals: 6

TOTAL 100m+
Built: 185
Under Construction: 14
Proposed: 66


----------



## isaidso

Looks like Tel Aviv is set to zoom ahead of Miami by 100m+ buildings.


----------



## Hebrewtext

to compare with the vast North American definition of a metro area.

Miami metro is 6 million pop. on 15,890 km2 .

Miami itself has 127 towers , Miami beach 17 , far Fort Lauderdale 19 and others.

Greater Tel Aviv is 4 million pop. on just 1,500 km2 ......

in a 10,000 km2 around Tel Aviv are 12 million pop. (and commute daily) and dozens more towers.


----------



## isaidso

North American metros are laid out very differently than almost anywhere else. Extrapolating them to determine what Tel Aviv's true boundaries should be makes little sense.


----------

